# Finally!!!! India joins the Cryogenic Club-GSLV D5 Successfully launched



## Brahmos_2

CHENNAI: The countdown for India's crucialGSLV-D5 rocket powered by an indigenous cryogenic upper stage engine began at the Satish Dhawan Space Centre in Sriharikota at 11.18am on Saturday.

*The 49.13-metre rocket with a lift-off mass of 414.75 tonne will carry to space the 1,982-kg GSAT-14 communication satellite with applications in tele-education and tele-medicine. The rocket will lift off at 4:18 PM on Sunday.*

After two failures and an aborted attempt at launching the 'heavy duty' rocket in the past three years, Indian Space Research Organisation scientists say they are confident of a successful launch this time.* "We have done 45 different tests and made several corrections to some components after reviewing the previous flights of GSLV," *Isro chairman K Radhakrishnan told TOI minutes after the 29-hour countdown began on Saturday. "We are confident," he said.

While India has mastered the PSLV range of rockets with a string of 25 consecutive successes, GSLV, which can carry heavier payloads including humans to space, has remained a challenge. In April 2010, Isro tested its first indigenous cryogenic engine, but it failed a little less than a second after the cryogenic stage ignited. A refurbished GSLV-D5 was to be launched in August 2013, but a leak in the liquid fuel tank forced the mission to be aborted two hours before the rocket was to lift off.

"We have thoroughly studied the past experiences and made changes. We are all upbeat," said Radhakrishnan while travelling from the Isro headquarters in Bangalore to Sriharikota on Saturday.

The Sriharikota launch pad became active after the mission readiness review team and the launch authorization board cleared the launch on December 28, 2013. Soon the vehicle was moved from the vehicle assembly building to the umbilical tower.

*India had got seven cryogenic engines from Russia, and Isro has used six of them. With no affordable supply coming from abroad, India felt the necessity to develop its own cryogenic engine, which uses liquid hydrogen as fuel and liquid oxygen and oxidizer. Cryogenics, the science of extremely low temperatures, has posed a challenge to rocket scientists across the world.*

*India's ambitious future space programmes, including interplanetary explorations and manned missions, rest on the shoulders of GSLV*. A successful flight of GSLV-D5 on Sunday would be a morale booster for Isro and the best promise for bigger space ventures.

Countdown begins for India's crucial GSLV-D5 launch - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
28


----------



## saikumar

best of luck isro and my india


----------



## Parul

Hum hongay kamyab.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SRP

Best of luck. Make us proud again.


----------



## OrionHunter




----------



## kurup

Best of luck to ISRO .

Praying for the success of D5 ....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## trident2010

May the Force be with you !! \V/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neehar

always inspired by ISRO..all the best to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Tiger

Fingers crossed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Considering what happened before...the TENSION is just overwhelming !!


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Good Luck team ISRO. finish it off with a bang

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daedalus

God speed


----------



## Indian Tiger

*ISRO: After GSLV launch, PSLV C24 with IRNSS-1B likely in March *

ISRO: After GSLV launch, PSLV C24 with IRNSS-1B likely in March - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juice

Good luck boys....what's the payload on this one? Hopefully a deep-space probe of some sort. (wouldn't be surprised if a milsat piggy-backed)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kurup

Juice said:


> Good luck boys....what's the payload on this one? Hopefully a deep-space probe of some sort. (wouldn't be surprised if a milsat piggy-backed)



GSLV Mk2 has a lift capacity of 2-2.5 tons to GTO and 5 tons to LEO .

The current payload is GSAT-14 weighing 1980kg and is a communication satellite .


----------



## Juice

kurup said:


> GSLV Mk2 has a lift capacity of 2-2.5 tons to GTO and 5 tons to LEO .
> 
> The current payload is GSAT-14 weighing 1980kg and is a communication satellite .


Not as inspiring as a probe...but on the other hand....useful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Juice said:


> Good luck boys....what's the payload on this one? Hopefully a deep-space probe of some sort. (wouldn't be surprised if a milsat piggy-backed)



It's a communication sat this time 

GSAT-14 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Juice

I'm assuming this is primarily military coms....no expert...but I have read that civie comms have actually devolved away from sats to cable (fiber-optic and all that)


----------



## Yeti

This will be a important milestone if we do succeed this time around, best of luck to ISRO the nation is with you.


----------



## kurup

Juice said:


> I'm assuming this is primarily military coms....no expert...but I have read that civie comms have actually devolved away from sats to cable (fiber-optic and all that)



Nope .... mostly civilian communication with enhanced broadcasting services .


----------



## SwAggeR



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juice

kurup said:


> Nope .... mostly civilian communication with enhanced broadcasting services .


Well...in the US is what I meant....surely tis has some military value?


----------



## SwAggeR

*CRYOGENIC STAGE*






*PAYLOAD*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

All the Best ISRO.


----------



## Brahmos_2

chak de INDIA said:


> Good Luck team ISRO. *finish it off with a bang*


....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Brahmos_2 said:


> ....


 i'm watching u

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GR!FF!N

@Juice

from wiki....


GSAT-14 is part of the GSAT series of satellites. Constructed by ISRO, it is based around the I-2K satellite bus, and has a dry mass of 851 kilograms (1,880 lb). With fuel, its mass is 1,982 kilograms (4,370 lb). The spacecraft has a design life of 12 years.[2]

The satellite carries six Ku-band and six Extended C-band transponders to provide coverage of the whole of India. The satellite is expected to provide enhanced broadcasting services over the GSAT-3 satellite.[3] GSAT-14 also carries two Ka-band beacons which will be used to conduct research into how weather affects Ka-band satellite communications.[4] The satellite is powered by two solar arrays, generating 2,600 watts of power.[2]


*most of the times,India skip the military application part.we've only handful of launch where it is openly admitted that this one is launched for Military purpose.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

17 hrs to go...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Juice said:


> Good luck boys....what's the payload on this one? Hopefully a deep-space probe of some sort. (wouldn't be surprised if a milsat piggy-backed)


 
Hell no; no deep space probes or antything like tat.
Just a Work-Horse Satellite supposed to be a Communication Sat. But knowing India's long-running fondness for multi-purpose Sats, this may be mult-payload for sure, real "nuts and bolts" stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faithfulguy

Best of luck to India for this launch.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kak1978

Pre-Launch Updates from ISRO website.

Jan 05, 2014

Preparations for Propellant filling operation of GSLV-D5 Cryo Stage is under progress
Propellant filling operation of GSLV-D5 Strap Ons is completed
Jan 04, 2014

Propellant filling operation of GSLV-D5 Strap Ons is under progress
Preparations for Propellant filling operation of GSLV-D5 Strap Ons is under progress
GSLV-D5 Second Stage (GS2) Propellant filling operation is completed by 18:00hrs (IST)
GSLV-D5 Second Stage (GS2) Propellant filling operation is under progress
Preparations for GSLV-D5 Second Stage (GS2) Propellant filling operation commenced at 11:48 hrs (IST)
The 29 hour countdown started at 11:18 hrs (IST) and is in progress
Jan 03, 2014

29 hr countdown is set to commence on Jan 04, 2014 at 11:18 hrs (IST)
Dec 28, 2013

The Mission Readiness Review (MRR) team and the Launch Authorisation Board (LAB) have cleared the GSLV-D5/GSAT 14 launch at 16:18 hrs (IST) on Jan 05, 2014
The vehicle is moved from the vehicle assembly building to the umbilical tower (the launch pad) in the morning of Dec 28, 2013
A 29-hour countdown is set to commence on Jan 04, 2014 at around 11 hrs (IST)
While we were partying, ISRO has been busy preparing for this launch. Best of Luck ISRO. Best of Luck India.


----------



## Cyberian

All the best India. Hope its a seamless success like the Mareekhi Orbiter launch.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BABAJIKAThullu

Best of luck to ISRO.........


----------



## SwAggeR

*Clicked Yesterday in Night*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## OrionHunter

Click for Countdown to Jan 5, 2014 4:10:41 PM


----------



## cloud_9

This is more important than MOM


----------



## Brahmos_2

SwAggeR said:


> *Clicked Yesterday in Night*



What a beauty....


----------



## liall

Best of luck every one ^_^ I will be sleeping when launch happens hoping to hear good news when I wake up


----------



## Bullet500

chak de INDIA said:


> Good Luck team ISRO. finish it off with a bang


not sure if *bang* is the correct choice of words right now 

Best of luck ISRO


----------



## GR!FF!N

is that going to be shown live in any channel???like DD National??


----------



## Indo-guy

GR!FF!N said:


> is that going to be shown live in any channel???like DD National??


 
Yeh ...
here are some of the links ...............


Spaceflight Now | GSLV Launch Report | Mission Status Center

Indian Space Research Organisation:Webcast

Doordarshan News Live webcast

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BABAJIKAThullu

all the best.............................


----------



## PARIKRAMA

All the Best.. its a tech tough to master.. but u all have worked very hard on this.. hope the results of hard work this time is as per ur expectations


----------



## Brahmos_2

live webcast started....19 minutes to launch...


----------



## JanjaWeed

Not long to go.. keeping fingers crossed & hoping that 3rd time would be luckier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indo-guy

14 minutes to go ....


----------



## egodoc222

guys are you watching?

beautiful video abt cryogenic engine!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indo-guy

egodoc222 said:


> guys are you watching?
> 
> beautiful video abt cryogenic engine!


 
6 minutes to go ...


----------



## Brahmos_2

Watch it here..... DD National Live

Good quality picture....


----------



## Cherokee

*Live updates of DSLV-D5 launch from Sriharikota at 4.18 pm.


4.11 pm: Automatic Launch Sequence (ALS) programme started at 16.06 hours (IST). 

4.05 pm: Mission director of GSLV-D5/GSAT-14 mission authorises vehicle director at 15.59 hours (IST) for the launch. 

3.50 pm: T minus thirty minutes and counting for GSLV D5 launch. 

3.24 pm: T minus one hour and counting. Filling of Liquid Hydrogen (fuel) into the cryogenic stage of GSLV-D5 completed, says IRO update on Facebook. 

3.10 pm: Propellant filling operation of GSLV-D5 Cryo Stage is in progress. Chilling and filling of Liquid Hydrogen (LH2) into Cryo Stage is in progress, said ISRO.

2 pm: Propellant filling operation of GSLV-D5 Cryo Stage commenced at 11:42 am. Chilling and filling of Liquid Oxygen (LOX) into Cryo Stage is in progress, said ISRO.

1.15 pm: Preparations for Propellant filling operation of GSLV-D5 Cryo Stage is under progress, said ISRO.

1.05 pm: Propellant filling operation of GSLV-D5 Strap Ons is completed, said ISRO.

11.15 am: Indian Space Research Organisation (ISRO) is all set for a tough challenge of successfully launching the Geosynchronous Satellite Launch Vehicle (GSLV-D5) as the countdown inches closer for the scheduled launch at 4.18 pm on Sunday from Sriharikota.



Read more at: LIVE: ISRO set to launch GSLV-D5 at 4.18 pm from Sriharikota : India, News - India Today*


----------



## cloud_9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR




----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

I hope it will be a success.

*Nervous* 

For Web Telecast. 

Indian Space Research Organisation:Webcast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bobby

2 minutes to go.....go India go


----------



## Srinivas

2 minutes to launch ......


----------



## Indo-guy

1 minutes to go ...


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Goosebumps


----------



## bloo

I'm biting my nails off.


----------



## Brahmos_2

1 min.......


----------



## Srinivas

one minute to launch .....


----------



## Bobby

Cameras are installed on the GSLV so we will have more views this time....Lift off.....Good Luck


----------



## SwAggeR

lift off


----------



## Srinivas

lift off !!!!


----------



## bloo

ITS DONE,ITS DONE ISRO DID IT.............. http://www.*************.com/smilies/happy/happy0005.gif http://www.*************.com/smilies/happy/happy0005.gif http://www.*************.com/smilies/happy/happy0005.gif http://www.*************.com/smilies/happy/happy0005.gif


----------



## Manindra

GSLV-D5 lift off


----------



## Indo-guy

lift off successful


----------



## SwAggeR

1st stage successful.


----------



## malgudi

Sucessful lift off! First stage performance normal


----------



## cloud_9

DD guy is on ICE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

first stage performance normal .....


----------



## sms

Victory!!
Congratulation!!


----------



## Makardhwaj

It is launched successfully...

Congratulation to all Indians.


----------



## Manindra

Solid motor burnt out


----------



## Indo-guy

1'st stage performance normal ....


----------



## Bobby

2nd Stage


----------



## Srinivas

First stage separated , second stage ignited ....


----------



## Indo-guy

1'st stage separated


----------



## janon

Second stage ignited normally, to burn for 180 seconds.


----------



## Cherokee

*4.20 pm:* First stage of the GSLV-D5 performance normal. 

*4.18 pm: *GSLV-D5 successfully lifts off.



Read more at: LIVE: GSLV-D5 successfully lifts off from Sriharikota : India, News - India Today


----------



## Manindra

Second stage performance normal


----------



## bloo

2nd stage on the way......................


----------



## 45'22'

its time for lungi dance

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

1st stage successfully separated 2nd stage ignited and working normally.


----------



## egodoc222

payload fairing seperated!


----------



## bloo

cryogenic ignition coming up soon


----------



## Srinivas

293 cryogenic ignition ...... fingers crossed


----------



## SwAggeR

Right now 293 sec second stage separated.


----------



## Manindra

Second stage separated


----------



## kbd-raaf

2nd stage separated


----------



## Brahmos_2

2 nd stage separated


----------



## malgudi

second stage seperated cryogenic ignited!! Ignition sustained

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

ignition sustained ..... Hurray!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indo-guy

cryogenic stage ingnited

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## egodoc222

cryogenic engine ignition sustained !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Ignition of cryo sustained and normal.


----------



## kbd-raaf

Cryo stage ignition sustained :3


----------



## bloo

YESSSSS cryogenic ignition sustained

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## malgudi

Cryogenic performance normal!


----------



## Indo-guy

cryogenic stage performance normal


----------



## bloo

7 mins in flight


----------



## egodoc222

cryo engine performance normal !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra

Cryogenic stage performance normal


----------



## Srinivas

Cryogenic performance normal ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

Cryogenic engine had sustained thrust.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Cryo stage performance normal


----------



## Bobby

going good yaaaaahoooooooooooooo


----------



## sms

Victory!! Finally we did it!!

congratulation to all Indian bros!!


----------



## Indo-guy

another 4 minutes burn awaited ...


----------



## JanjaWeed

Badhahi ho! bhangra pao.. khushi manao!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kbd-raaf

3 of us replying with the same news :p


----------



## Assault Rifle

GSLV HAS EXPLODED in space.Total failure.






















Just joking.


----------



## SwAggeR

84 members on this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bloo

8 mins into flight


----------



## Indo-guy

ISRO - Glory to nation and service to mankind !!!


----------



## egodoc222

hurrayy!!!


----------



## Indo-guy

Congratulations to all ....

Great day for Indian space science ....!!!

It's done ....


----------



## cloud_9

Still a long way to go


----------



## SirHatesALot

Low IQ has finally prevailed.

Congratulations to all Indians.


----------



## Srinivas

6 KM/sec velocity!!

133 KM altitude!!!


----------



## bloo

come on lets make it a century with 100 members watching this thread......


----------



## Indian Tiger

Assault Rifle said:


> GSLV HAS EXPLODED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just joking.


Fuk uuuuuuu,, really shocked for a moment...


----------



## Skull and Bones

Assault Rifle said:


> GSLV HAS EXPLODED in space.Total failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just joking.



Chutiya sala!!


----------



## egodoc222

vel 6.5 km/sec
altitude 132kms
range 2700km


----------



## sree45




----------



## Guynextdoor2

Cryo working well so long...hmmmpphhh....


----------



## cloud_9

Somebody kill that guy with the Bihari accent


----------



## SwAggeR

90 users on this thread.


----------



## Srinivas

Velocity 7.3 KM/sec altitude 139 KM ..... vehicle accelerating!!!


----------



## Guynextdoor2

uprated stage has goone well, now coming down to 7.5 T .....greeeeeeeeatttttttt work!!


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## egodoc222

vel 8km/sec


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Fu*k the cryo stage is running soooooooooooooooo long..........


----------



## Skull and Bones

Relative velocity 8.6 km/sec


----------



## SwAggeR



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

SOHEIL said:


>


 
Thanks buddy!!!!


----------



## BABAJIKAThullu

.. yahoooooooooooo Finalllyy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

9 KM/Sec !!!

altitude 178 KM


----------



## bloo

963sec into flight


----------



## lightoftruth

REL.VELOCITY-9.4 KM/SEC


----------



## Indo-guy

cryogenic stage completed ...!


----------



## Manindra

Cyro shut off


----------



## Skull and Bones

Hatt Be.


----------



## Srinivas

Cheer went up at ISRO command center!!!

satellite separated ..... 

Time for celebration !!!!

India enters elite club of nations who posses cryogenic engine technology!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

Satellite separated successfully.


----------



## malgudi

It is sucessfullllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## bloo

satellite separated

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee fangirl scream


----------



## Guynextdoor2

just 20 secs to shut of....SHUT OFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!! 

*TEXT BOOK LAUNCH...SAT SEPERATED *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sree45

Satellite placed in the orbit...


----------



## lightoftruth

Satellite separated .successful


----------



## Brahmos_2

Satellite separated...................Whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo......


----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cloud_9

Good Start


----------



## sms

speed - 9.56km/sec
5300 km - dis
205 km height


----------



## Mujraparty

whooooooooooooo..


----------



## micky

sree45 said:


> Satellite placed in the orbit...


T+plus 14 minutes. Shutdown of the upper stage is expected at T+plus 16 minutes, 55 seconds. The rocket is aiming for an orbit with a low point of about 180 kilometers, or 111 miles, a high point of 35,975 kilometers, or 22,353 miles, and an inclination of 19.3 degrees.


----------



## SwAggeR

99 users on this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

We've done it.


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## sms

SUCCESSFUL LAUNCH!!\

Oye mithayi lao/ mithai khao!!


----------



## Indo-guy

ISRO has done it... simply amazing !


----------



## micky

micky said:


> T+plus 14 minutes. Shutdown of the upper stage is expected at T+plus 16 minutes, 55 seconds. The rocket is aiming for an orbit with a low point of about 180 kilometers, or 111 miles, a high point of 35,975 kilometers, or 22,353 miles, and an inclination of 19.3 degrees.


T+plus 17 minutes. Third stage shutdown has been confirmed on time. Data being broadcast by ISRO show the rocket achieved an orbit close to the target.
Separation of the GSAT 14 spacecraft is expected momentarily.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chola warrior

I have naive question

Why there is a steep change of direction and the rocket seems going down instead upwards before 1st stage speration? dont tell me those are strapons. because the whole vehicle path itself seems like that.


----------



## micky

The official commentators from the control center say the rocket achieved a "very precise" orbit.


micky said:


> T+plus 17 minutes. Third stage shutdown has been confirmed on time. Data being broadcast by ISRO show the rocket achieved an orbit close to the target.
> Separation of the GSAT 14 spacecraft is expected momentarily.


----------



## Star Wars

*FUUUUCK YEAAAAHHHH*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bobby

We have done it....GSLV made my day


----------



## JanjaWeed

ISRO top man says... Team ISRO has done it!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indo-guy

India has mastered Cryogenic technology !!!

A great milestone has been crossed ...

20 years efforts have fructified ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

110 users on this thread.


----------



## bloo



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lightoftruth

Thnx ,congrats to ISRO .

They always make us proud.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

yey mubarkaan sabhi ko. . . ab mai naagin dance karunga

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## SwAggeR

We are proud of you ISRO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

forget AAP.. here comes ISRO.. My vote goes to ISRO..

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cloud_9

Launching the final stage here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

The scientists are EUPHORIC... al smiles...GREAT WORK ISRO. Wthout you this country would have not believed that great things can be done if only you work hard and overcome adversities!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bobby

Indo-guy said:


> India has mastered Cryogenic technology !!!
> 
> A great milestone has been crossed ...
> 
> 20 years efforts have fructified ...



Yes I agree....we dont need rocket engines from anybody any more...Great

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daedalus

speech time at ISRO

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ni8mare

INDIA DONE IT...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Assault Rifle

Biggest achievment by ISRO ever.


----------



## Srinivas

Do it Now ..... !!!



chak de INDIA said:


> yey mubarkaan sabhi ko. . . ab mai naagin dance karunga

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Srinivas said:


> Do it Now ..... !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neehar

we have done it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jade

Assault Rifle said:


> Biggest achievment by ISRO ever.



Yes, bigger than Mars Mission!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SamantK

Awesome news, this is a great moment for our Nation!

Thanks a ton ISRO, you make us proud!

Many congratulations to all Indians!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Team ISRO DID IT ...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## sms

*We are proud nation!!*
*Thanks ISRO for making us proud!!*
*Thanks and congratulation to all Indian to make it happen and for your efforts and die hard instinct!!*

*Finally one more reason to get drunk!! Hell yeh!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Srinivas

Jade said:


> Yes, bigger than Mars Mission!!!



Every mission is significant , since ISRO needs to master every technology

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indo-guy

Chandrayaan 2
Manned space mission
Mangalyaan 2 ...mission are on !!!

No longer need to go to Arianse-space ....!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## ni8mare

136 ONLINE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

Many Many congratulation to all Indian friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brahmos_2

*Come and dance with me..*.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## egodoc222

1000 secs of beautiful burn of cryo is bcos of 1000 days of hardwork!
mission director!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

One ISRO man calls the GSLV a "Naughty Boy Of ISRO”

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Capt.Popeye

*BADHAI HO; BADHAI HO !!*
*CONGRATULATIONS TO ISRO AND INDIA, ON THIS SUCCESSFUL LAUNCH OF GSAT.*

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Cherokee

ALl the Retards and Critics Mocking Failure of ISRO in GSLV project have been silenced today . 

YOu see this is how Indigenous development is done .

YOu fail , you take notes and try again and again and again till success .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Now this is Awesome!!!

Hell Yeah!!!!!!

We have done it!!!

Congratulation to all the hard working scientists and Team ISRO for this text Book Launch of the indigenous cryogenic engine.!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indo-guy

GSLV is naughty boy ....has become obedient now !!!

That is priceless ....

'Motherly' feelings of Scientific community .... after all GSLV is their 'child' !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## cloud_9

The most important stage of this mission

Reactions: Like Like:
28


----------



## micky

ni8mare said:


> 136 ONLINE


a.m. EST) The official commentators from the control center say the rocket achieved a "very precise" orbit.
1105 GMT (6:05 a.m. EST)
Spacecraft separation! The GSAT 14 satellite has been released from the rocket's third stage. All indications are this launch was a success.
1105 GMT (6:05 a.m. EST)
T+plus 17 minutes. Third stage shutdown has been confirmed on time. Data being broadcast by ISRO show the rocket achieved an orbit close to the target.
Separation of the GSAT 14 spacecraft is expected momentarily.

1102 GMT (6:02 a.m. EST)
T+plus 14 minutes. Shutdown of the upper stage is expected at T+plus 16 minutes, 55 seconds. The rocket is aiming for an orbit with a low point of about 180 kilometers, or 111 miles, a high point of 35,975 kilometers, or 22,353 miles, and an inclination of 19.3 degrees.
1100 GMT (6:00 a.m. EST)
T+plus 12 minutes, 30 seconds. ISRO says the third stage's thrust level has been throttled down a bit as designed.
1059 GMT (5:59 a.m. EST)
T+plus 11 minutes. The Indian cryogenic third stage is about halfway through its 12-minute burn. Altitude is 132 kilometers, downrange distance is 2,624 kilometers and velocity is 6.56 kilometers per second.
1056 GMT (5:56 a.m. EST)
T+plus 8 minutes. No problems reported so far during this launch.
1054 GMT (5:54 a.m. EST)
T+plus 6 minutes. Officials report the third stage engine is performing within limits.
The third stage engine is designed to produce 75 kilonewtons, or 16,860 pounds, of thrust and burns more than 28,000 pounds of liquid hydrogen and liquid oxygen during its 12-minute burn.

1053 GMT (5:53 a.m. EST)
T+plus 5 minutes. Launch officials say the second stage has shut down and separated, and the third stage cryogenic engine is now firing. The Indian-built engine is the centerpiece of today's test launch.
1051 GMT (5:51 a.m. EST)
T+plus 3 minutes, 50 seconds. The GSLV's metallic nose shroud has jettisoned, exposing the GSAT 14 satellite to space for the first time.
The rocket's second stage engine will shut down at T+plus 4 minutes, 49 seconds. Just a few seconds later, the third stage will separate and ignite to continue propelling GSAT 14 toward orbit.

1050 GMT (5:50 a.m. EST)
T+plus 2 minutes, 40 seconds. Separation of the first stage and boosters has been confirmed by ISRO launch controllers, and the second stage's Vikas engine is now firing for a burn scheduled to last 2 minutes, 20 seconds.
1050 GMT (5:50 a.m. EST)
T+plus 2 minutes. The GSLV's core motor has burned out, and the rocket's four strap-on boosters will shut down in less than 30 seconds, followed by ignition of the second stage.
1049 GMT (5:49 a.m. EST)
T+plus 60 seconds. The GSLV has surpassed the speed of sound, and the flight is proceeding normally.
1048 GMT (5:48 a.m. EST)
LIFTOFF of the Geosynchronous Satellite Launch Vehicle on a test flight of India's indigenous cryogenic upper stage.
1046 GMT (5:46 a.m. EST)
T-minus 2 minutes. The GSLV's four L40H strap-on boosters will fire their Vikas engines at T-minus 4.8 seconds, giving the engines time to ramp up to full power of 150,000 pounds of thrust.
Ignition of the launcher's S139 solid-fueled core stage occurs as the countdown clock hits zero, followed immediately by liftoff.

The countdown is under the control of a computerized automatic sequence.

1045 GMT (5:45 a.m. EST)
T-minus 3 minutes. A check of the weather conditions show all parameters are acceptable for launch.
1043 GMT (5:43 a.m. EST)
T-minus 5 minutes.
1038 GMT (5:38 a.m. EST)
T-minus 10 minutes. At the time of launch, the GSLV will weigh 414 metric tons, or about 912,000 pounds. It will fly southeast from the Satish Dhawan Space Center, a facility on Sriharikota Island about 50 miles north of Chennai on India's east coast.
The payload for this launch is GSAT 14, a 4,369-pound Indian communications satellite. GSAT 14 will extend India's Ku-band and C-band communications capacity with 12 transponders, along with a pair of Ka-band beacons for frequency attenuation studies.

After three orbit-raising maneuvers with its on-board engine and deployment of its solar panels and two antennas, the satellite will be positioned in geostationary orbit at 74 degrees east longitude for a 12-year mission.

GSAT 14 will be positioned near other Indian satellites, such as INSAT 3C, INSAT 4CR and Kalpana 1, according to ISRO. The spacecraft also carries several technological experiments, including a fiber optic gyroscope, an active pixel sun sensor and new types of thermal coatings.

1033 GMT (5:33 a.m. EST)
T-minus 15 minutes. Unlike many rockets utilizing strap-on boosters, the GSLV's first stage is powered by a core solid-fueled motor and four liquid-fueled booster engines. The rocket will generate a total thrust of more than 1.5 million pounds at liftoff.
The S139 core motor and Vikas engines on the boosters will jettison and two-and-a-half minutes after liftoff, yielding to the GSLV's second stage Vikas engine for a more than two-minute burn, during which the rocket's 11.1-foot-diameter metallic payload fairing will fall away.

The third stage will ignite for a 12-minute burn before releasing the GSAT 14 spacecraft in an orbit with a low point of about 180 kilometers, or 111 miles, a high point of 35,975 kilometers, or 22,353 miles, and an inclination of 19.3 degrees. See more details on the GSLV's flight sequence in our launch timeline.

1029 GMT (5:29 a.m. EST)
The mission director has authorized the launch of the GSLV.
1028 GMT (5:28 a.m. EST)
T-minus 20 minutes. Today is the second launch attempt for the GSLV-D5 mission following an Aug. 19 countdown which was aborted 75 minutes before liftoff due to a fuel leak in the rocket's second stage.
The leak of toxic hydrazine fuel was blamed on cracks in the second stage fuel tank, which was made of an aluminum-zinc alloy known as Afnor 7020. The Indian launch team rolled the GSLV back to the vehicle assembly building at the Satish Dhawan Space Center to be taken apart and refurbished.

Engineers replaced the first and second stages of the GSLV after the Aug. 19 launch attempt. The new second stage has a fuel tank made of a different aluminum-copper alloy named AA2219.

ISRO also changed out electronic components inside the GSLV's four liquid-fueled strap-on boosters damaged by the fuel leak and subsequent cleaning with water. The third stage and GSAT 14 spacecraft were inspected and tested during the fall and found to be ready for launch.

1022 GMT (5:22 a.m. EST)
We are now streaming live video from India's Satish Dhawan Space Center, where all launch preparations are on track for liftoff in 26 minutes.
0948 GMT (4:48 a.m. EST)
T-minus 60 minutes. No problems have been reported so far in the countdown. Here are some statistics on today's flight:

8th GSLV launch since 2001
2nd GSLV Mk.2 launch since 2010
41st Indian space launch since 1979
24th geostationary communications satellite launched by ISRO
0915 GMT (4:15 a.m. EST)
Today's mission marks the eighth launch of a Geosynchronous Satellite Launch Vehicle since 2001, and the third flight of the upgraded GSLV Mk.2 version with an Indian cryogenic third stage.
Six of the GSLV's seven missions to date have flown with Russian-built hydrogen-fueled third stage engines, but India attempting to demonstrate its own cryogenic third stage to give the nation a launcher with all-Indian components.

The first GSLV launch occurred on April 20, 2001, with the GSAT 1 satellite. The mission was a partial success, delivering its payload to a slightly lower-than-planned orbit due to the premature shutdown of the rocket's Russian third stage.

Two subsequent launches of the GSLV in May 2003 and September 2004 proved successful before the GSLV was hamstrung by a series of mishaps.

A launch in July 2006 ended when the GSLV veered out of control and disintegrated about 55 seconds after liftoff due to a malfunctioning propellant regulator inside one of four liquid-fueled strap-on boosters, which allowed excess propellant to flow into the Vikas engine, driving up temperatures and pressures inside the engine.

The next GSLV mission in September 2007 placed the INSAT 4CR communications satellite in orbit, but the rocket's third stage again underperformed, deploying the spacecraft in the wrong orbit.

India followed with another GSLV launch in April 2010, the first time the launcher had ever used an Indian-built third stage. The rocket fell short of orbit due to a fuel pump anomaly on the indigenous cryogenic upper stage.

Another GSLV launch in December 2010, which reverted back to using the Russian third stage, disintegrated in a fireball less than a minute after liftoff, when cables between the launcher's computer and strap-on boosters inadvertently disconnected in flight, causing the GSLV to lose control.

ISRO considers four of the seven GSLV missions to date to be failures.

0735 GMT (3:35 a.m. EST)
The GSLV's third stage is now being filled with liquid hydrogen fuel, according to ISRO.
0620 GMT (1:20 a.m. EST)
Super-cold liquid oxygen is now being pumped inside the Geosynchronous Satellite Launch Vehicle's cryogenic third stage, a key part of today's test launch from the Satish Dhawan Space Center.
The third stage is the only part of the GSLV not already loaded with propellant. Its liquid hydrogen tank will be filled next. The third stage tanks will contain more than 28,000 pounds of propellant at the time of launch.

After the 161-foot-tall rocket rolled to the launch pad Dec. 28, engineers completed final preparations on the launch vehicle and commenced the 29-hour countdown at 0548 GMT (12:48 a.m. EST) Saturday.

Later Saturday, the GSLV's second stage and four L40H strap-on boosters were loaded with hydrazine and nitrogen tetroxide propellants.

The second stage and four strap-on boosters are powered by hydrazine-fueled Vikas engines, each producing about 150,000 pounds of thrust.

The GSLV's first stage is powered by a solid-fueled motor generating more than a million pounds of thrust. Its propellant was packed inside the motor casing before the rocket was assembled.

Fueling of the third stage comes last in the sequence because its cryogenic propellant is stored at frigid temperatures, and the liquid oxygen and liquid hydrogen boils off when exposed to ambient temperatures.

SATURDAY, JANUARY 4, 2014
After a five-month grounding to replace a leaky second stage, India's Geosynchronous Satellite Launch Vehicle is counting down to liftoff Sunday on a pivotal test flight with a communications payload on-board.
Liftoff is set for 1048 GMT (5:48 a.m. EST) from the Satish Dhawan Space Center on India's east coast.

The rocket sprung a fuel leak during a countdown Aug. 19, forcing Indian officials to scrap a long-delayed test launch of the GSLV with an Indian-built cryogenic upper stage, which engineers see as a pathway to building larger launchers with all-Indian technology.

The launch team aborted the countdown about an hour and 15 minutes before liftoff in August, then ground crews rolled the GSLV back inside its assembly building to be taken apart, inspected and refurbished.

We'll have live updates during the final countdown and launch.

MONDAY, AUGUST 19, 2013
Indian engineers plan to return the country's largest rocket, the Geosynchronous Satellite Launch Vehicle, to its assembly building for checks and repairs after the launcher's second stage sprung a fuel leak during a countdown Monday.
Read our full story.

MONDAY, AUGUST 19, 2013
1048 GMT (6:48 a.m. EDT)
Indian media are reporting today's launch has been scrubbed due to an apparent fuel leak on the second stage of the GSLV.
MONDAY, AUGUST 19, 2013
1035 GMT (6:35 a.m. EDT)
ISRO says the launch countdown is on hold.
MONDAY, AUGUST 19, 2013
1020 GMT (6:20 a.m. EDT)
Liftoff of the GSLV is one hour away. Here are some statistics on today's flight:

8th GSLV launch since 2001
2nd GSLV Mk.2 launch since 2010
40th space launch attempt from Sriharikota since 1979
23rd geostationary communications satellite built by ISRO
MONDAY, AUGUST 19, 2013
1000 GMT (6 a.m. EDT)
The Indian Space Research Organization reports fueling of the GSLV's third stage is underway with super-cold liquid hydrogen and liquid oxygen.
The 29-hour countdown began at 0620 GMT (2:20 a.m. EDT) Sunday, followed by fueling of the GSLV's second stage and four liquid-fueled L40 strap-on boosters with hydrazine and nitrogen tetroxide propellants.

The second stage and four strap-on boosters are powered by hydrazine-fueled Vikas engines, each producing about 150,000 pounds of thrust.

The GSLV's first stage is powered by a solid-fueled motor generating more than a million pounds of thrust. Its propellant was packed inside the motor casing before the rocket was assembled.

Fueling of the third stage comes last in the sequence because its cryogenic propellant is stored at frigid temperatures, and the liquid oxygen and liquid hydrogen boils off when exposed to ambient temperatures.

SUNDAY, AUGUST 18, 2013
India's largest launcher is poised to lift off Monday on a crucial test flight after three years of redesign and ground testing following back-to-back launch failures in 2010.
The Geosynchronous Satellite Launch Vehicle, or GSLV, will take off at 1120 GMT (7:20 a.m. EDT) from the Satish Dhawan Space Center on India's east coast. It will be 4:50 p.m. local time at the launch base, which is situated on Sriharikota Island on the east coast of India.

The 161-foot-tall rocket is carrying the GSAT 14 communications satellite, a 4,369-pound spacecraft to extend Ku-band and C-band services over India.

But much of the attention on Monday's launch will focus on the GSLV, the centerpiece of India's ambition to become a fully independent space power. Without the GSLV, India must launch its heaviest satellites on foreign rockets such as the European Ariane 5.

India grounded the GSLV following a pair of launch failures in 2010 - first a premature shutdown of the GSLV's Indian cryogenic upper stage in April, then an explosive mishap shortly after liftoff on another mission in December.

Engineers are confident they have fixed the problems.

"We are sure, with the adjustments we have mad eand the meticulous reviews we have gone through, this stage should perform precisely, and we'll have a very successful GSLV mission," said S. Ramakrishnan, director of India's Vikram Sarabhai Space Center. "I'm sure with the kind of teamwork we have, and the kind of people we have with us, we will be able to definitely overcome any issue or problem, and GSLV will also be operational one day as PSLV."

India's Polar Satellite Launch Vehicle, or PSLV, has racked up a string of successful launches dating back to 1994. But the PSLV's capacity is limited to satellites bound for low orbits or smaller spacecraft heading for higher altitudes.

The GSLV is designed to loft more massive satellites, including payloads for India's growing fleet of communications spacecraft.

Monday's flight will feature an Indian-built hydrogen-fueled third stage built to replace a Russian-provided engine used on the GSLV Mk.1 model, the rocket's early variant.

International missile and defense technology agreements stipulated Russia could only provide readymade third stages for the GSLV, forcing India to start an in-house program to design and build its own upper stage.

The Indian upper stage failed during its first test flight in April 2010, when the engine's fuel turbopump failed about one second after igniting, dooming the mission. Another GSLV launch with a Russian third stage disintegrated in a fireball less than a minute after liftoff in December 2010, a failure caused by the "untimely and inadvertent snapping of connectors" between the GSLV's computer and the control system on its four liquid-fueled strap-on boosters.

Since 2010, Indian engineers made a number of improvements to the GSLV, including a redesign of the third stage engine's fuel turbopump to account for the expansion and contraction of bearings and casings as super-cold liquid propellant flows through the engine.

Officials also modified the third stage's ignition sequence to ensure the "smooth, successful and sustained ignition" for the main engine, steering engine and gas generator system.

India also made improvements to the third stage engine's protective shroud and a wire tunnel in the third stage. Engineers revised their understanding of the aerodynamic characteristics of the GSLV and added an on-board camera system to better monitor the rocket's performance in flight.

Before approving the improved GSLV for flight, India completed two acceptance tests of the GSLV's third stage fuel turbopump to ensure it will not succumb to the same problem that plagued the April 2010 launch. Engineers also put the third stage engine into a vacuum chamber to simulate ignition at high altitude.

The third stage engine, designed to produce nearly 16,860 pounds of thrust, will take over 4 minutes, 54 seconds after liftoff.

The third stage engine will fire for 12 minutes during Monday's launch to inject the GSAT 14 satellite into a geosynchronous transfer orbit with a low point of 111 miles, a high point of 22,353 miles and an inclination of 19.3 degrees.

GSAT 14's own propulsion system will raise the low point, or perigee, of its orbit to an altitude of 22,300 miles and align its orbit over the equator to begin a 12-year mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ni8mare

DD National Live BETTER QUALITY

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Lol did yea hear the Mission Director saying .. ISRO's naughty boy was made to behave obediently 
Hats off to these humble National Heroes !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Is it Indian Space Research Organisation or Kerala Space Research Organisation?*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mujraparty

i was like ..............

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SwAggeR

150 users on this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brahmos_2

JanjaWeed said:


> Is it Indian Space Research Organisation or Kerala Space Research Organisation?



Why dude...???


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## neehar

atlast after 20 years!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Brahmos_2 said:


> Why dude...???



Did you not hear the speakers?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Tiger

*Sriharikota: * The Indian Space Research Organisation or ISRO achieved another milestone today as it successfully launched the Geo-synchronous Satellite Launch Vehicle or GSLV-D5 from the space port at Sriharikota in Andhra Pradesh.

The advanced GSAT-14 communications satellite that GSLV-D5 is carrying has also been separated from the rocket. If launched into orbit successfully, the Rs. 350-crore mission will mark India's entry into the multi-billion dollar commercial launcher market on a fully indigenous large rocket.

An India-made cryogenic engine powers the GSLV-D5, which stands almost 50 meters tall (as high as a 17-storey building) and weighs a whopping 415 tons (as much 80 full grown elephants).

"*I am happy to say that Team ISRO has done it*," ISRO chief Dr K Radhakrishnan said after what was called a make-or-break launch owing to two failures earlier.

The GSLV program had suffered twin back-to-back failures three years ago and its last launch in August was aborted minutes before lift-off.

On August 19, 2013, a major mishap was averted and the launch of the GSLV was aborted 74 minutes before lift-off after ISRO scientists found that about 750 kilograms of highly inflammable and explosive fuel had leaked out in the second stage.

ISRO declares GSLV-D5 cryogenic rocket launch a success | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## illusion8

The naughty boy of ISRO has become obedient - congratulations to all Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GORKHALI

Congrats to ISRO and all Indians and a very fitting reply to america for denying India the cryo tech .Cheers

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Truth Finder

Congratulations to ISRO.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

JanjaWeed said:


> *Is it Indian Space Research Organisation or Kerala Space Research Organisation?*



Its actually *South Indian Space Research Organisation *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kak1978

Congrats ISRO on a textbook launch, and for the indigenous cryogenic engine. 
Lot of Satellites are lined up for this vehicle.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## SwAggeR

173 users on this thread.


----------



## illusion8

Cheers guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## egodoc222

its heartening to see chairman complementing every person involved!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indo-guy

ISRO starts new year of launches with big-bang ....


Next great milestone ....GSLV MK III launch in June ....!!!

Come on ISRO ...you will do it ...No matter what ....

....Just as you have always done your motherland proud !!!



ISRO should receive Bharat-ratna ...

Please somebody amend rules to award Bharat-ratna .....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Truth Finder

South Indians have captured ISRO.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Brahmos_2

JanjaWeed said:


> Did you not hear the speakers?



........................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

And there can't be a better start of the Year 2014 

This is a New Year Gift by ISRO,

Happy New Year 2014, The Isro way....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rahul1563

The 17 minutes of terror is over........GSLV D5 successfully launched.......Now we have joined the big boys club with own *Cryogenic rocket engine*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indo-guy

egodoc222 said:


> its heartening to see chairman complementing every person involved!


 

ISRO is a big family ....not organization

and the chairman is head of that family ...

He is doing what every head of family should do ....

Make them work hard when it matters ....Give everyone their due when time comes....and lead everybody by example ....!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

Yes we low IQ, dark skinned, monkey worshiping, filthy slumdog yindoos finally did it 
*suck that haters...*

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## bloo

cloud_9 said:


> The most important stage of this mission



awesome dude

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Truth Finder said:


> South Indians have captured ISRO.



North Indians should concentrate more on Science and mathematics instead of MBA like baniyas ...... 



Android said:


> Yes we low IQ, dark skinned, monkey worshiping, filthy slumdog yindoos finally did it
> *suck that haters...*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Assault Rifle

*Dr Manmohan Singh* ‏@PMOIndia 17m
"It is yet another important step that the country has taken in the area of science and technology." - PM commends ISRO on *GSLV* D5 launch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indo-guy

Srinivas said:


> North Indians should concentrate more of Science and mathematics instead of MBA like baniyas ......


 

Please guys ...stop this non-sense !!!

we are Indians first and Indians last .... !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Srinivas said:


> North Indians should concentrate more of Science and mathematics instead of MBA like baniyas ......


anna, nenu north india

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cloud_9

Srinivas said:


> North Indians should concentrate more of Science and mathematics instead of MBA like baniyas ......


We just outsource the non important stuff to South Indians

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Srinivas

chak de INDIA said:


> anna, nenu north india



I was Surprised to know, you have technical back ground at first ..... , you are good in technical knowledge.

Most north Indian prefer MBA's and people from Bihar, UP prefer civil services .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rahul1563

This Diwali a new brand of rockets will be seen..............GSLV rockets

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Guynextdoor2

phew...when the cryo stage was about to be ignited the announcer said...please listen to the announcement without clapping. The silence was fucking scary man! We have stumbled at that very point often!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bloo

_*WHERE ARE ALL THE BUTTHURTS, I'M REALLY MISSING THEM RIGHT NOW.......*_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indian Tiger

*Our boy is ready !!!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jarves

Are we devloping something bigger than Gslvmk3?


----------



## Indo-guy

Guynextdoor2 said:


> phew...when the cryo stage was about to be ignited the announcer said...please listen to the announcement without clapping. The silence was fucking scary man! We have stumbled at that very point often!!


 
my heart skipped a beat too ...
Lucky ! next announcement came a second later ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kak1978

cloud_9 said:


> We just outsource the non important stuff to South Indians


 Stop this idiotic discussion. Be mature guys. ISRO has both Vikram Sarabhai and Abdul Kalam.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

This success is the stepping stone of all our future plans.

Both Manned and Unmanned space launches. 

Jai Hind!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jarves said:


> Are we devloping something bigger than Gslvmk3?


 
Mk 4 with- souped up GSLV Mk 3 wth 2 additional boosters, and then ULV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indo-guy

kak1978 said:


> Stop this idiotic discussion. Be mature guys. ISRO has both Vikram Sarabhai and Abdul Kalam.


 
They had already stopped it ...you reopened it ! ( LOL and I just seconded you ...)

Best way to stop trolling is not to feed them ....( it applies to me also ....)


----------



## bloo

LOL the very next thing on DD after the press conference was an add for mala di contraception pills.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ni8mare

206 ONLINE


----------



## illusion8



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

kak1978 said:


> Stop this idiotic discussion. Be mature guys. ISRO has both Vikram Sarabhai and Abdul Kalam.


WTF! Everyone is joking around here 


Stop being so uptight

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Android

jarves said:


> Are we devloping something bigger than Gslvmk3?



ISRO has plans but only on paper as of now. No real work will start on those projects until gslv mk3 becomes operational.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indo-guy

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> This success is the stepping stone of all our future plans.
> 
> Both Manned and Unmanned space launches.
> 
> Jai Hind!!


 

GSLV is no longer constrain for Chandrayaan 2 ...

rover and lander are underway ...
likely Chandrayaan 2 will be launched in 2015-2016 ....!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

To Uncle Sam.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Indo-guy

Android said:


> ISRO has plans but only on paper as of now. No real work will start on those projects until gslv mk3 becomes operational.


 
GSLV MK III - first experimental flight is scheduled for June 2014 !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## neehar

Srinivas said:


> I was Surprised to know, you have technical back ground at first ..... , you are good in technical knowledge.
> 
> Most north Indian prefer MBA's and *people from Bihar, UP prefer civil services *.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rahul1563

The *naughty* boy is now become obedient.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nitro

Srinivas said:


> North Indians should concentrate more on Science and mathematics instead of MBA like baniyas ......


 south indian need to add law of physics and math in their movie


----------



## Star Wars

lol one isro official said

"ham bas aam admi , aam admi bolte nahi hai ham kam bhi karte hai "

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## IND151

GSLV Mk II D % Successful! | Page 2 | Pakistan Defence


----------



## HunterKiller

Bande hain hum uske, Humpe kiska zor..
Ummedon ke sooraj, Nikle chaaron ore

Iraadein hain fauladi, Himmati har kadam.
Apne haathon kismat likhne, Aaj chale hain hum.......

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Indo-guy

bloo said:


> LOL the very next thing on DD after the press conference was an add for mala di contraception pills.


 
Freudian slip ...phallic resemblance of rocket may be !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sathya

Indo-guy said:


> GSLV MK III - first experimental flight is scheduled for June 2014 !!!



Wow! Engine must have been built already...
I guess we should use 4 meters payload covering in PSLV first..


----------



## Kill-The-Enemy

Jai Hind!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARIKRAMA

awesome achievement.. another step towards self-reliance... lets launch more commercial launches.. lets give competition to ariane and provide alternative to low cost satellite launches..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indo-guy

Android said:


> ISRO has plans but only on paper as of now. No real work will start on those projects until gslv mk3 becomes operational.


 
ISRO knows its stuff ...and what to do !

are we going to advise what ISRO should or shouldn't do ???

They have lot of things up their sleeves ...
and they will bring out things at right time ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bloo

NEXT UP.......
Unified Launch Vehicle & AVATAR Unmanned reusable spaceplane

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

I think the commentary was much better this time don't you think? Nothing like the orgasmic sound that was made when Mangalyaan lifted off,(don't get me wrong, I think the work ISRO does is more important than these things, just commenting that's all )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bloo

Indo-guy said:


> Freudian slip ...phallic resemblance of rocket may be !!!



Well, now we know that the rocket ain't shootin blanks.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Congratulation to ISRO on the magnificent achievement !!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv

208 users..wwoooowww. thanks ISRO. NOW my name is successful..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Riaz Hussain

So inefficient rocket. Its so big but can only carry 2000kgs. JF-17 can carry 3.7 tonnes of payload!!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## gslv

ME now successful. Congo to isro for GSLV from GSLV( my username).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

38:30

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indo-guy

sathya said:


> Wow! Engine must have been built already...
> I guess we should use 4 meters payload covering in PSLV first..


 
GSLV MK III is totally new vehicle and has new technology ...
it will carry passive cryogenic stage ...

This flight is to only study aero-dynamics characteristics ...of design changes in launch vehicle ....Nevertheless it is a great step ...Not to mention it is delayed by 1 year ...

GSLV Mk III will be fully functional by 2017 ...

GSLV MK II will remain work horse for heavy duty launches for next 3-4 years ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Riaz Hussain said:


> So inefficient rocket. Its so big but can only carry 2000kgs. JF-17 can carry 3.7 tonnes of payload!!



Wot


----------



## HunterKiller

heisenberg said:


> how to add gif images



just copy the .gif link of the image .. for any more query, you can inbox me or ask in proper section, proper thread ...


----------



## sathya

Flame bait guys..


----------



## ni8mare

gslv said:


> 208 users..wwoooowww. thanks ISRO. NOW my name is successful..


222


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Riaz Hussain said:


> So inefficient rocket. Its so big but can only carry 2000kgs. JF-17 can carry 3.7 tonnes of payload!!



JF-17 can actually go to space.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ni8mare

Riaz Hussain said:


> So inefficient rocket. Its so big but can only carry 2000kgs. JF-17 can carry 3.7 tonnes of payload!!


SO HOW UR @$$ IS BURNING ? BTW WE HEARD THAT UR *SLV*  WILL CARRY 50 KG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neehar

Riaz Hussain said:


> So inefficient rocket. Its so big but can only carry 2000kgs. JF-17 can carry 3.7 tonnes of payload!!


congrats..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indo-guy

Y


gslv said:


> 208 users..wwoooowww. thanks ISRO. NOW my name is successful..


 You have to change your name to GSLV Mk II to be accurate ...


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Riaz Hussain said:


> So inefficient rocket. Its so big but can only carry 2000kgs. JF-17 can carry 3.7 tonnes of payload!!




Damn!! Man!!

There is dearth of Intellects like you!! We need more people like you in SUPERCO!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## karan.1970

Riaz Hussain said:


> So inefficient rocket. Its so big but can only carry 2000kgs. JF-17 can carry 3.7 tonnes of payload!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Riaz Hussain said:


> So inefficient rocket. Its so big but can only carry 2000kgs. JF-17 can carry 3.7 tonnes of payload!!



aapka junk fighter space mein bhi udta hai kya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Assault Rifle

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 225 (Users: 61, Guests: 157).


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Congratulations to India..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

gslv said:


> 208 users..wwoooowww. thanks ISRO. NOW my name is successful..



Ya thanks to GSLV  
Proud of ISRO!  Embodiment of hardwork and dedication 
Its time to launch worldwide PR campaign for ISRO

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bloo

Riaz Hussain said:


> So inefficient rocket. Its so big but can only carry 2000kgs. JF-17 can carry 3.7 tonnes of payload!!



http://www.*************.com/smilies/happy/happy0007.gif http://www.*************.com/smilies/happy/happy0007.gif http://www.*************.com/smilies/happy/happy0007.gif http://www.*************.com/smilies/happy/happy0007.gif 

Finally u r here I was missing u man.......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chanakyaa

Riaz Hussain said:


> So inefficient rocket. Its so big but can only carry 2000kgs. JF-17 can carry 3.7 tonnes of payload!!


Ha ha .....Kya Baat Hai...

IN : Mere Paas Agni V , MKI aur GSLV hai.... Arihant aur Vikki Bhi Hai.....
PK ( Rote Hue ) : Mere Paas na.. Mere Paas........ JF17 Hai....

PS : Bas Kuch saal ki der hai.. jaha India nano ke chakkar me time waste kar raha hai.. pakistan ka bachaa bachaa JF17 uda raha hoga ( Cockpit se nahi... baba BOMB se... wo jaise Eyrene Udaya tha naa.. us type se..)

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Riaz Hussain said:


> So inefficient rocket. Its so big but can only carry 2000kgs. JF-17 can carry 3.7 tonnes of payload!!


 
You said that deliberately to troll didn't you smartass? Then why don't you send some astronauts to space on that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indo-guy

Riaz Hussain said:


> So inefficient rocket. Its so big but can only carry 2000kgs. JF-17 can carry 3.7 tonnes of payload!!


 
This retard does not know difference between fighter jet and rocket ....

that sums up all ...


----------



## 45'22'

XiNiX said:


> Ha ha .....Kya Baat Hai...
> 
> IN : Mere Paas Agni V , MKI aur GSLV hai.... Arihant aur Vikki Bhi Hai.....
> PK : Mere Paas..... JF17 Hai......



Mere pass china hai

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SwAggeR

226 active users out of which 63 visibles and 6 invisibles are users apart from 157 guest are on this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Riaz Hussain said:


> So inefficient rocket. Its so big but can only carry 2000kgs. JF-17 can carry 3.7 tonnes of payload!!



LOL i can understand ur frustrations.. lemme do one thing.. i will right now put a mail and a personal call to ISRO CMD.. so that they can ask ur Prime Minister Mr Sharif to lend us your awesome JF 17. With that we will be able to launch at one go so many satellites and since its re-usable that tech will make USA also super jealous.. May be then they may come to Mr Sharif asking for more help or a complete TOT transfer

Btw Mr Riaz, don mind, can i ask with honesty why you always bring in JF 17 and do trolling... we have so many responsible and knowledge sharing members from all over the world.. your posts and opinions at times seems detrimental to the PDF which itself is doing a great job.. Pls act responsibly and dont bring down the standards of PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jayanta

Riaz Hussain said:


> So inefficient rocket. Its so big but can only carry 2000kgs. JF-17 can carry 3.7 tonnes of payload!!



LOL..That's why Pakistan has never launched any satellite..they think JF-17 will do the job.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Riaz Hussain said:


> So inefficient rocket. Its so big but can only carry 2000kgs. JF-17 can carry 3.7 tonnes of payload!!



The world is Multipolar  We have intelligents on one side (ISRO) and dumbs on the other side (Dont ask me who it is) 



PARIKRAMA said:


> LOL i can understand ur frustrations.. lemme do one thing.. i will right now put a mail and a personal call to ISRO CMD.. so that they can ask ur Prime Minister Mr Sharif to lend us your awesome JF 17. With that we will be able to launch at one go so many satellites and since its re-usable that tech will make USA also super jealous.. May be then they may come to Mr Sharif asking for more help or a complete TOT transfer
> 
> Btw Mr Riaz, don mind, can i ask with honesty why you always bring in JF 17 and do trolling... we have so many responsible and knowledge sharing members from all over the world.. your posts and opinions at times seems detrimental to the PDF which itself is doing a great job.. Pls act responsibly and dont bring down the standards of PDF.



He is JF 17 PR Manager! Even in Tanks comparison he brings JF 17 in the hope it will get buyers in pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jarves

Riaz Hussain said:


> So inefficient rocket. Its so big but can only carry 2000kgs. JF-17 can carry 3.7 tonnes of payload!!


lol,is that what they teach you in your world class madrassas.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indo-guy

Rajaraja Chola said:


> Ya thanks to GSLV
> Proud of ISRO!  Embodiment of hardwork and dedication
> Its time to launch worldwide PR campaign for ISRO


 
I fully agree with first part ...

But no need for PR campaign ...

Work speaks for itself ...

whole world has watched the professional way how ISRO managed Mars Orbiter mission at such a short notice in such a frugal budget ....

ISRO's achievements will do the job of PR campaign ...

World is always watching you ...no matter if you fail or succeed ....or succeed after strings of failures ...or succeed all along ...world is always watching !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>The successful launch of GSLV D5 is a victory for the scientists &amp; engineers of ISRO. India is proud of them. Congratulations to all. </p>&mdash; Narendra Modi (@narendramodi) <a href="

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/419795601501339648">January 5, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Riaz Hussain

The whole rocket weighs 414,000kgs but it can only only carry 2 tonnes. LOLOL


In any case, JF-17 can perform anti-satellite role as well, don't forget that. In a war, all your satellites are juicy targets for the Thunder! All your communications and spy sats will be knocked out by the JF-17 the moment war starts. So there is no advantage to India from these satellites in case of war.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## proud_indian

Indo-guy said:


> This retard does not know difference between fighter jet and rocket ....
> 
> that sums up all ...


hey man this is the same guy who yesterday was beating the shit out of ins vikramaditiya with his junk fighter


----------



## malgudi

Riaz Hussain said:


> The whole rocket weighs 414,000kgs but it can only only carry 2 tonnes. LOLOL
> 
> 
> In any case, JF-17 can perform anti-satellite role as well, don't forget that. In a war, all your satellites are juicy targets for the Thunder! All your communications and spy sats will be knocked out by the JF-17 the moment war starts. So there is no advantage to India from these satellites in case of war.




More of your posts, please!

Keep 'em coming!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SRP

Congrats to all Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sathya

Riaz Hussain said:


> The whole rocket weighs 414,000kgs but it can only only carry 2 tonnes. LOLOL
> 
> 
> In any case, JF-17 can perform anti-satellite role as well, don't forget that. In a war, all your satellites are juicy targets for the Thunder! All your communications and spy sats will be knocked out by the JF-17 the moment war starts. So there is no advantage to India from these satellites in case of war.


For your information, a truck carries more load than that... Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Indo-guy

Riaz Hussain said:


> The whole rocket weighs 414,000kgs but it can only only carry 2 tonnes. LOLOL
> 
> 
> In any case, JF-17 can perform anti-satellite role as well, don't forget that. In a war, all your satellites are juicy targets for the Thunder! All your communications and spy sats will be knocked out by the JF-17 the moment war starts. So there is no advantage to India from these satellites in case of war.


 
You are stupid of the millennium !!!

Hope you will enjoy the title ....


----------



## mano99

Now India is one of the six countries who have mastered cryogenic technology to make rocket core. Russia had to transfer us cryogenic technology but America pressured them and they backed out of the contract. After 3 successful lift off we can go commerical . Ariane rocket charge around 500 crore while we can do it for around 200 crore.


----------



## Indian Tiger

Riaz Hussain said:


> The whole rocket weighs 414,000kgs but it can only only carry 2 tonnes. LOLOL
> 
> 
> In any case, JF-17 can perform anti-satellite role as well, don't forget that. In a war, all your satellites are juicy targets for the Thunder! All your communications and spy sats will be knocked out by the JF-17 the moment war starts. So there is no advantage to India from these satellites in case of war.



I was so nervous before the launch... Thanks for ur entertainment, i feel so relaxed now

By the way, u should try to shot down GPS satellites also, thru that only US is gathering more information and operating drone attacks on your land.. Warn the US with JF17..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chanakyaa

Riaz Hussain said:


> The whole rocket weighs 414,000kgs but it can only only carry 2 tonnes. LOLOL
> 
> 
> In any case, JF-17 can perform anti-satellite role as well, don't forget that. In a war, all your satellites are juicy targets for the Thunder! All your communications and spy sats will be knocked out by the JF-17 the moment war starts. So there is no advantage to India from these satellites in case of war.


Ha Ha.... Hasa Hasa kar Pet faadega Kya Bhai....
Bhaii Tu India aa jaa.. Kapil ki Comedy Nights tere JF17 Comedy nights Se Pit jayegi

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Star Wars

waiting for Daily fail article....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Riaz Hussain

PARIKRAMA said:


> LOL i can understand ur frustrations.. lemme do one thing.. i will right now put a mail and a personal call to ISRO CMD.. so that they can ask ur Prime Minister Mr Sharif to lend us your awesome JF 17. With that we will be able to launch at one go so many satellites and since its re-usable that tech will make USA also super jealous.. May be then they may come to Mr Sharif asking for more help or a complete TOT transfer
> 
> Btw Mr Riaz, don mind, can i ask with honesty why you always bring in JF 17 and do trolling... we have so many responsible and knowledge sharing members from all over the world.. your posts and opinions at times seems detrimental to the PDF which itself is doing a great job.. Pls act responsibly and dont bring down the standards of PDF.


If SUPARCO has the same amount of money as ISRO, we would be landing men on mars by now. So dont feel so smart after copying Russian cryogenic engines and calling it Indigneous. Calling China copy-cat but you are the ones who are copying!!!


----------



## Indo-guy

mano99 said:


> Now India is one of the six countries who have mastered cryogenic technology to make rocket core. Russia had to transfer us cryogenic technology but America pressured them and they backed out of the contract. After 3 successful lift off we can go commerical . Ariane rocket charge around 500 crore while we can do it for around 200 crore.


 
First off all GSLV will help us save precious foreign exchange that we dole out to Arean space every year for GSAT launches ...

Next it will open commercial heavy communication satellite launch market for us ...India provides cheapest launch service in the world ...

and last but not the least GSLV keeps our dream of space exploration ....Chandrayaan 2 , human space flight , space station, Mangalyaan 2 , other inter-planetary missions and what not ....

GSLV has opened new era in Indian space science


ISRO should make this as its motto- " Glory to nation and service to mankind ....."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Riaz Hussain said:


> The whole rocket weighs 414,000kgs but it can only only carry 2 tonnes. LOLOL
> 
> 
> In any case, JF-17 can perform anti-satellite role as well, don't forget that. In a war, all your satellites are juicy targets for the Thunder! All your communications and spy sats will be knocked out by the JF-17 the moment war starts. So there is no advantage to India from these satellites in case of war.


 
It's good to troll but I hope you don't tell one your hapless pilots to 'point the JF 17 towards space' and 'keep going'. Trust me buddy...that won't put the first Pakistani astronaut in space

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indiatester

Woohooo... all my family was glued to the live telecast.
Congratulations to ISRO and INDIA!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa

Riaz Hussain said:


> If SUPARCO has the same amount of money as ISRO, we would be landing men on mars by now. So dont feel so smart after copying Russian cryogenic engines and calling it Indigneous. Calling China copy-cat but you are the ones who are copying!!!



Are Yaar... Enjoy Kar.... are Koi Riaz ko bhi Mithai Khilaoo Bhai... Riaz.... na na Lote nahi Mele bachee.... Are IND151 , suMKI .. Koi Riaz ko AGNI PAKODA KHILAOO.... BACHAA RO KYu RAHA HAI ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jarves

Riaz Hussain said:


> The whole rocket weighs 414,000kgs but it can only only carry 2 tonnes. LOLOL
> 
> 
> In any case, JF-17 can perform anti-satellite role as well, don't forget that. In a war, all your satellites are juicy targets for the Thunder! All your communications and spy sats will be knocked out by the JF-17 the moment war starts. So there is no advantage to India from these satellites in case of war.


LOL,Are you an idiot lol........

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## satishkumarcsc

Riaz Hussain said:


> If SUPARCO has the same amount of money as ISRO, we would be landing men on mars by now. So dont feel so smart after copying Russian cryogenic engines and calling it Indigneous. Calling China copy-cat but you are the ones who are copying!!!


Well the Cryogenic engine is something that has a similar design all over the world. The Chinese like the soviets use liquid fuel instead of solid fuel. 

And SUPARCO had better funding and access to technology in the 1960s. These were the time when the ISRO was pathetic. It takes a lot of resolve to bring up the space program. The first budget allocation of space program was allotted only after the first launch of SLV.


----------



## Backbencher

Oye cheergirl stop whining and keep your lame predictions limited to yourself , secondly aukaaad nahi hai bloody suparco ki to even become 5% of what ISRO is and the gap will constantly increase .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> waiting for Daily fail article....


 
Me too...about how their aid sponsored our cryo program.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indo-guy

XiNiX said:


> Are Yaar... Enjoy Kar.... are Koi Riaz ko bhi Mithai Khilaoo Bhai... Riaz.... na na Lote nahi Mele bachee.... Are IND151 , suMKI .. Koi Riaz ko AGNI PAKODA KHILAOO.... BACHAA RO KYu RAHA HAI ?


 
AGNI pakoda ....Yeh baat kuch haajam nahi huyee....


----------



## sathya

Upto 2.2 tonnes in GTO, biggest benefit would be to launch IRNSS into GTO

We use Arine launch vehicle for 3-4 tonne category , for which we need Mk3 of GSLV


----------



## Srinivas

neehar said:


>



Cool dude !!

I am only quoting the trend, I also preferred Civil services but I did B.tech .


----------



## jarves

Riaz Hussain said:


> If SUPARCO has the same amount of money as ISRO, we would be landing men on mars by now. So dont feel so smart after copying Russian cryogenic engines and calling it Indigneous. Calling China copy-cat but you are the ones who are copying!!!


lol,pakistan does not have the capability to devlop these type of complex technologies.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## egodoc222

can someone say how much money antrix makes by selling or leasing these transponders?


----------



## Brahmos_2

*BREAKING NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






































*
Obama officially declared JF-17 a serious threat to ISS.......

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indo-guy

sathya said:


> Upto 2.2 tonnes in GTO, biggest benefit would be to launch IRNSS into GTO
> 
> We use Arine launch vehicle for 3-4 tonne category , for which we need Mk3 of GSLV


 
Indeed ...We will still have to rely on Arian space for 3-4 ton satellites for another 3-4 years ... but having mastered cryogenic technology GSLV Mk III should get functional in another 2-3 years ...

Cryogenic technology was the main constrain ....

GSLV Mk III launch is slated for June 2014 ...another milestone that awaits ISRO ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## satishkumarcsc

From this to






and
from this






to this






Hard work and perseverance has paid off.

Reactions: Like Like:
24


----------



## Nitro

Riaz Hussain said:


> If SUPARCO has the same amount of money as ISRO, we would be landing men on mars by now. So dont feel so smart after copying Russian cryogenic engines and calling it Indigneous. Calling China copy-cat but you are the ones who are copying!!!


 why don't u use jf-17 for landing on mars...may be u ppl were waiting some one will make air strip there for proper landing.,.retard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ni8mare

Indo-guy said:


> GSLV MK III is totally new vehicle and has new technology ...
> it will carry passive cryogenic stage ...
> 
> This flight is to only study aero-dynamics characteristics ...of design changes in launch vehicle ....Nevertheless it is a great step ...Not to mention it is delayed by 1 year ...
> 
> GSLV Mk III will be fully functional by 2017 ...
> 
> GSLV MK II will remain work horse for heavy duty launches for next 3-4 years ....



Also 
Radhakrishnan noted that in September, the Mars Orbiter will be injected into the Mars orbit while the test flight of *GSLV-Mark III version will also include a crew module for characterisation of re-entry from the space. 
*


----------



## BABAJIKAThullu

RIaz Bhai .............. Bas karo yaar, we know that comparison ki bimari hai per kuch logic laga kar kiya karo ..........

aise hi Khushi me comedy add kar rahe ho



Brahmos_2 said:


> *BREAKING NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Obama officially declared JF-17 a serious threat to ISS.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Assault Rifle

*PDF EXCLUSIVE: NASA Chief Says US was forced to retire Space Shuttles because of induction of JF-17 into PAF.

Meanwhile Riaz Hussain has been selected to be the first man on Mars.He will travel to Mars in a JF-17.*

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Indo-guy

ni8mare said:


> Also
> Radhakrishnan noted that in September, the Mars Orbiter will be injected into the Mars orbit while the test flight of *GSLV-Mark III version will also include a crew module for characterisation of re-entry from the space. *


 
Yeh sucessful testing of Crew module i.e. space capsule and heat shield , atmospheric re-entry, deployment of parachutes , recovery of capsule is a first crucial step towards realizing human space flight ...( This off course would be dummy space capsule i.e. space capsule sans astronauts ...) .

There will be some robotic space experiments on-board this space capsule ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Indo-guy said:


> Yeh sucessful testing of Crew module i.e. space capsule and heat shield , atmospheric re-entry, deployment of parachutes , recovery of capsule is a first crucial step towards realizing human space flight ...( This off course would be dummy space capsule i.e. space capsule sans astronauts ...) .
> 
> There will be some robotic space experiments on-board this space capsule ...


 
Didn't he say 'early 2014', means should be around the corner right?


----------



## xuxu1457

Congratulations, the first step for India to send tons to GTO
Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 175 (Users: 41, Guests: 133)，so many people here now

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Indo-guy

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Didn't he say 'early 2014', means should be around the corner right?


 
Yeh aboard GSLV MK III in June 2014 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chola warrior

Brahmos_2 said:


> Why dude...???


Most of scientists are from Kerala and Tamil Nadu thats why :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

satishkumarcsc said:


> From this to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard work and perseverance has paid off.


 
You know they say this about Indian and Brizlian space programs which were started I believe at the same time. Brazilians had these nice facilities and buildings and stuff while India had a broken down church and bullock carts. initially there was a tendency to take them (brailians) seriously. But in the end hungry Indian scientists ready to make scarifices zoomed ahead and now there is no comparison. It's also the case with cryo tech. Their first experiments were by getting the stuff from some fertilizer factory or something and most of it was lost when thet drove it down in barrels on their vans. But they persisted and today we have become very mature.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## ni8mare

Indo-guy said:


> Yeh sucessful testing of Crew module i.e. space capsule and heat shield , atmospheric re-entry, deployment of parachutes , recovery of capsule is a first crucial step towards realizing human space flight ...( This off course would be dummy space capsule i.e. space capsule sans astronauts ...) .
> 
> There will be some robotic space experiments on-board this space capsule ...


Dummy means? Then how the characterization of capsule will be done?


----------



## bloo

Guynextdoor2 said:


> You know they say this about Indian and Brizlian space programs which were started I believe at the same time. Brazilians had these nice facilities and buildings and stuff while India had a broken down church and bullock carts. initially there was a tendency to take them (brailians) seriously. But in the end hungry Indian scientists ready to make scarifices zoomed ahead and now there is no comparison. It's also the case with cryo tech. Their first experiments were by getting the stuff from some fertilizer factory or something and most of it was lost when thet drove it down in barrels on their vans. But they persisted and today we have become very mature.



ISRO-a true Cinderella story

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chola warrior

cloud_9 said:


> We just outsource the non important stuff to South Indians


Non-Important stuffs like launching Rockets?


----------



## Riaz Hussain

Laugh all you can but the truth is copying from Russian cryogenic engine which was supplied and claiming it was Indigenous. The real credit goes to Russia. In any case, all your satellites will be useless in a war when JF-17 fires its ASAT weapon. Pakistan already knows how to level the playing field in case of war, only they dont publish all their capabilities like indians do.


----------



## Indo-guy

ni8mare said:


> Also
> Radhakrishnan noted that in September, the Mars Orbiter will be injected into the Mars orbit while the test flight of *GSLV-Mark III version will also include a crew module for characterisation of re-entry from the space. *


 
Frankly speaking ISRO has capability to launch dog , monkey etc whatever animals to space ...since so called crew module has already been tested once before ...

But I guess ISRO does not want to go along that path ...

I believe ISRO will directly embark upon Human space flight when man-rated Launch vehicle and space capsule is ready ...

May be after another 5-10 years we can expect Human space flight ....may be !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jade

Riaz Hussain said:


> So inefficient rocket. Its so big but can only carry 2000kgs. JF-17 can carry 3.7 tonnes of payload!!



I am loving this guy already !!!!


----------



## NiceGuy

congrat Indian bro

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Chola warrior

Nitro said:


> south indian need to add law of physics and math in their movie


Thats why South Indian movies always bag more national wards?


----------



## W.11

when is india launching monkeys into space


----------



## ni8mare

Indo-guy said:


> Frankly speaking ISRO has capability to launch dog , monkey etc whatever animals to space ...*since so called crew module has already been tested once before .*..
> 
> But I guess ISRO does not want to go along that path ...
> 
> I believe ISRO will directly embark upon Human space flight when man-rated Launch vehicle and space capsule is ready ...
> 
> May be after another 5-10 years we can expect Human space flight ....may be !


when ? any info abut it plz

and tell me how to report


----------



## Indo-guy

ni8mare said:


> Dummy means? Then how the characterization of capsule will be done?


 
I am sorry if I misled you ...dummy in the sense ...crew module won't have any crew ...

It will be real space capsule ...that will be tested one more time ...it will be same design that has been tested before ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bloo

Riaz Hussain said:


> Laugh all you can but the truth is copying from Russian cryogenic engine which was supplied and claiming it was Indigenous. The real credit goes to Russia. In any case, all your satellites will be useless in a war when JF-17 fires its ASAT weapon. Pakistan already knows how to level the playing field in case of war, only they dont publish all their capabilities like indians do.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Guynextdoor2

bloo said:


> ISRO-a true Cinderella story


 
I think they show that nation building is about CHARACTER and ambition. If someone had told in the 1960s- I want you to start a space program but you won't even have the money to hire a van to move your first satellite to the pad, most people would have said...hey let's wait 20 year till we have money. Indian scientists are among the few who'll say screw it, I'll make full use of the little money you give me to build a sat and since we won't have any money after that we'll use a bullock cart to move it- and then roll up their sleeves and do it. That's how you don't lose those 20 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## karan.1970

W.11 said:


> when is india launching monkeys into space



Why? you want to apply??

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## 45'22'

W.11 said:


> when is india launching monkeys into space



jab bhi aap ready ho  
sorry couldnt control it


----------



## W.11

karan.1970 said:


> And what is the excuse for SPARCO not having enough money or for



we have humanity to deal with bro


----------



## Indo-guy

ni8mare said:


> when ? any info abut it plz
> 
> and tell me how report


 

No ...no official plan yet ..just my guess

But it is next logical step ...

Nothing concrete yet ...But sure you will hear about something like that in time to come ...


----------



## illusion8

Riaz Hussain said:


> The whole rocket weighs 414,000kgs but it can only only carry 2 tonnes. LOLOL
> 
> 
> In any case, JF-17 can perform anti-satellite role as well, don't forget that. In a war, all your satellites are juicy targets for the Thunder! All your communications and spy sats will be knocked out by the JF-17 the moment war starts. So there is no advantage to India from these satellites in case of war.





Thanks for the laughs - post this in the JF-17 thread please. 

JF-17 Thunder Multirole Fighter [Thread 5] | Pakistan Defence here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## egodoc222

Mission Timeline
Event Tim
Booster Ignition T-00:
S139 Ignition & LIFTOFF T-
S139 Burnout T+01:47
Booster Shutdown T+02:
Second Stage Ignition T+02:
First Stage Separation T+02:
Payload Fairing Separation T+03:46
Second Stage Shutdown T+04:49
Stage Separation T+04:
Cryogenic Upper Stage Ignition T+04:
Upper Stage Shutdown, Injection T+16:55
Spacecraft Separation T+17:08
Target Orbit: 180 (+/-5) by 35,975 (+/-675)
Kilometers, Inclination: 19.3 (+/-0.1) Degrees

GSLV GSAT-14 Launch Updates - SPACEFLIGHT101


----------



## W.11

karan.1970 said:


> Why? you want to apply??



there is no shortage of monkies in india right

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Assault Rifle

Riaz Hussain said:


> Laugh all you can but the truth is copying from Russian cryogenic engine which was supplied and claiming it was Indigenous. The real credit goes to Russia.* In any case, all your satellites will be useless in a war when JF-17 fires its ASAT weapon*. Pakistan already knows how to level the playing field in case of war, only they dont publish all their capabilities like indians do.



Riaz Hussain piloting JF-17 on ASAT mission:

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## jarves

W.11 said:


> we have humanity to deal with bro


Then why are you spending so much on weapons?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indo-guy

W.11 said:


> when is india launching monkeys into space


 
Do you want to volunteer ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Assault Rifle said:


> Riaz Hussain piloting JF-17 on ASAT mission:



i don't think its karachi its an indian city man lol!!



jarves said:


> Then why are you spending so much on weapons?



to kick your arse man lol


----------



## Indo-guy

W.11 said:


> there is no shortage of monkies in india right


 
actually yes , all of them went to other side at the time of partition ...!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## W.11

Assault Rifle said:


> Riaz Hussain piloting JF-17 on ASAT mission:



come on bro you mistook teejays with JF17


----------



## Indo-guy

W.11 said:


> i don't think its karachi its an indian city man lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> to kick your arse man lol


 
You mean Karachi can't be so beautiful ???

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## karan.1970

Riaz Hussain said:


> Laugh all you can but the truth is copying from Russian cryogenic engine which was supplied and claiming it was Indigenous. The real credit goes to Russia. In any case, all your satellites will be useless in a war when JF-17 fires its ASAT weapon. Pakistan already knows how to level the playing field in case of war, only they dont publish all their capabilities like indians do.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## W.11

Indo-guy said:


> actually yes , all of them went to other side at the time of partition ...!!!



monkies are very territorial, they don't leave their habitats


----------



## jarves

W.11 said:


> i don't think its karachi its an indian city man lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> to kick your arse man lol


Dont dream......
We kicked your *** in 1971 so hard that 93000 soldiers surrendered immediately........
Do you want repetition of that.....


----------



## illusion8

karan.1970 said:


> And what is the excuse for SPARCO not having enough money or for
> 
> 
> *Why? you want to apply??*



A real monkey would be more worthwhile and worth the effort - it might come back with more data.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indo-guy

W.11 said:


> monkies are very territorial, they don't leave their habitats


 
Self -awareness ...I understand you would know it better ...!!!


----------



## W.11

jarves said:


> Dont dream......
> We kicked your *** in 1971 so hard that 93000 soldiers surrendered immediately........
> Do you want repetition of that.....



lol man, we kick your arse everyday


----------



## commander jain

Many congratulations to all Indians!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karan.1970

W.11 said:


> there is no shortage of monkies in india right


Imported Monkey ki baat hi kuch aur hai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

Indo-guy said:


> Self -awareness ...I understand you would know it better ...!!!



knowledge about one's neighbour man lol


----------



## jarves

W.11 said:


> lol man, we kick your arse everyday


In your dreams......
Last time we kicked your arse your prime minister ran America with a begging bowl.....


----------



## Riaz Hussain

karan.1970 said:


> And what is the excuse for SPARCO not having enough money or for


Because india starts arms race and suparco resources go to the army instead.


----------



## kaku1

Riaz Hussain said:


> Laugh all you can but the truth is copying from Russian cryogenic engine which was supplied and claiming it was Indigenous. The real credit goes to Russia. In any case, all your satellites will be useless in a war when JF-17 fires its ASAT weapon. Pakistan already knows how to level the playing field in case of war, only they dont publish all their capabilities like indians do.


Are you fool or what???

ASAT weapons are meant for LEO and MEO??

How can you tackle Indian communication sat which is placed in GTO?? 

First develop a LV for LEO,, then think about MEO and GTO.


----------



## SrNair

Congratulation ISRO................Man that is real Happy New Year of India and ISRO.
After the mission .I saw a debate including former ISRO Nambi Narayanan in MATHRBHUMI news channel. When Cryogenic stage shut off and satellite inject in to the orbit ,we can see tears from his eye and he also told that we can done this about 12 years ago .That is something special about ISRO scientists former and present scientists.True Patriotic
He also explain after he completed intital stage of cryogenic design ,how he framed by CIA and traitors in our country.
20 years of effort and we made it.
1.2 billion Indians can tell two words now ."F***** USA".

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Riaz Hussain

W.11 said:


> i don't think its karachi its an indian city man lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> to kick your arse man lol


haha yes brother. That is Bombay and indian muslim proudly displaying pakistan flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

Riaz Hussain said:


> Because india starts arms race and suparco resources go to the army instead.


So your country gets played by India so easily ??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jarves

Riaz Hussain said:


> Because india starts arms race and suparco resources go to the army instead.


lol,we are also in a arms race with China then also we are managing........
The reality is that Pakistan was a beggar nation from start.......


----------



## karan.1970

kaku1 said:


> Are you fool or what???
> 
> ASAT weapons are meant for LEO and MEO??
> 
> How can you tackle Indian communication sat which is placed in GTO??
> 
> First develop a LV for LEO,, then think about MEO and GTO.


He has no clue what you are talking about.. Dont waste your time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jayanta

Riaz Hussain said:


> The whole rocket weighs 414,000kgs but it can only only carry 2 tonnes. LOLOL
> 
> 
> In any case, JF-17 can perform anti-satellite role as well, don't forget that. In a war, all your satellites are juicy targets for the Thunder! All your communications and spy sats will be knocked out by the JF-17 the moment war starts. So there is no advantage to India from these satellites in case of war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

karan.1970 said:


> Imported Monkey ki baat hi kuch aur hai



you are very fond of monkies man lol

we can also export donkies, monkies, lamurs, and pretty much every animal you desire


----------



## jarves

Riaz Hussain said:


> haha yes brother. That is Bombay and indian muslim proudly displaying pakistan flag.


Again dreaming.......
this is the reality of Karachi......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indo-guy

W.11 said:


> knowledge about one's neighbour man lol


 
Now you are speaking truth ...you are talking about your neighbor China ...great !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

W.11 said:


> you are very fond of monkies man lol
> 
> we can also export donkies, monkies, lamurs, and pretty much every animal you desire



Not all monkeys.. Only those who are intelligent enough to inquire when India is going to send Monkeys into space

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

W.11 said:


> you are very fond of monkies man lol
> 
> we can also export donkies, monkies, lamurs, and pretty much every animal you desire


Yeah we know that Pakistan is full of these things.......


----------



## ResurgentIran

Indians and Pakistanis should forget their differences and have an orgie together.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaku1

W.11 said:


> you are very fond of monkies man lol
> 
> we can also export donkies, monkies, lamurs, and pretty much every animal you desire


Thanks..

We like this gesture?? We are also ready to launch some Pak humans,, if they existed.


----------



## Indo-guy

ni8mare said:


> Dummy means? Then how the characterization of capsule will be done?


 

Space Capsule Recovery Experiment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia








similar kind of space capsule will be tested aboard GSLV Mk III ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Riaz Hussain

jarves said:


> lol,we are also in a arms race with China then also we are managing........
> The reality is that Pakistan was a beggar nation from start.......


You are the beggar nation!!! begging from russia all the technology and claiming it as own.


we will shoot it down during just moments before perigee where it is nearest to the earth. your satellites will disintegrate into a ball of fire. LOL we will enjoy the costliest fireworks display the world has ever seen.



karan.1970 said:


> He has no clue what you are talking about.. Dont waste your time


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Srinivas

W.11 said:


> when is india launching monkeys into space



We will only launch Monkey with spectacles ....


----------



## kaku1

Indo-guy said:


> Space Capsule Recovery Experiment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> similar kind of space capsule will be tested aboard GSLV Mk III ...


No, SRE-2 will be launched from GSLV-2 and around 7-8 tonne capsule from Mk-3

Maybe at least 3 TD required for this capsule from Mk-3 before we go for manned mission.

Most optimistic will be around 2021-22.


----------



## ni8mare

Indo-guy said:


> No ...no official plan yet ..just my guess
> 
> But it is next logical step ...
> 
> Nothing concrete yet ...But sure you will hear about something like that in time to come ...



No i am asking 

Frankly speaking ISRO has capability to launch dog , monkey etc whatever animals to space ...s*ince so called crew module has already been tested once before ... * post 351

when did it tested?


----------



## kaku1

Indo-guy said:


> Space Capsule Recovery Experiment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> similar kind of space capsule will be tested aboard GSLV Mk III ...


No, SRE-2 will be launched from GSLV-2 and around 7-8 tonne capsule from Mk-3

Maybe at least 3 TD required for this capsule from Mk-3 before we go for manned mission.

Most optimistic will be around 2021-22.


----------



## Indian Tiger

Riaz Hussain said:


> You are the beggar nation!!! begging from russia all the technology and claiming it as own.
> 
> 
> we will shoot it down during just moments before perigee where it is nearest to the earth. your satellites will disintegrate into a ball of fire. LOL we will enjoy the costliest fireworks display the world has ever seen.



What an entertainer?... Charlie Chaplin was so lucky, you didn't born during his era, otherwise his career might have ruined..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jarves

Riaz Hussain said:


> You are the beggar nation!!! begging from russia all the technology and claiming it as own.
> 
> 
> we will shoot it down during just moments before perigee where it is nearest to the earth. your satellites will disintegrate into a ball of fire. LOL we will enjoy the costliest fireworks display the world has ever seen.


LOL,again dreaming.......
Pakistan is a beggar nation......
You recently begged to IMF.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Its a shame that Pakistan and India are hostile to one another and balancing each other out.
Otherwise you could become much greater power by being friendly and unite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indo-guy

ni8mare said:


> No i am asking
> 
> Frankly speaking ISRO has capability to launch dog , monkey etc whatever animals to space ...s*ince so called crew module has already been tested once before ... * post 351
> 
> when did it tested?


 
SRE-1 ( Space-capsule Recovery Experiment -1) was tested in 2007 ...take a .look at the link

Space Capsule Recovery Experiment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Riaz Hussain said:


> The whole rocket weighs 414,000kgs but it can only only carry 2 tonnes.
> 
> Do u know a adult of 75 kgs carries a brain of 1.5 kgs and over 4-5 Kgs of waste within the body.. if u r smart u know 1.5 Kg is very important to regulate many things of the body.. so the weight at times is immaterial just like ur post with no coherency
> 
> 
> In any case, JF-17 can perform anti-satellite role as well, don't forget that. In a war, all your satellites are juicy targets for the Thunder! All your communications and spy sats will be knocked out by the JF-17 the moment war starts. So there is no advantage to India from these satellites in case of war.







Riaz Hussain said:


> If SUPARCO has the same amount of money as ISRO, we would be landing men on mars by now. So dont feel so smart after copying Russian cryogenic engines and calling it Indigneous. Calling China copy-cat but you are the ones who are copying!!!




so is it our fault that Suparco does nt have money or budget???? LOL.. u troll big time..



Riaz Hussain said:


> Laugh all you can but the truth is copying from Russian cryogenic engine which was supplied and claiming it was Indigenous. The real credit goes to Russia. In any case, all your satellites will be useless in a war when JF-17 fires its ASAT weapon. Pakistan already knows how to level the playing field in case of war, only they dont publish all their capabilities like indians do.



we love every country.. Russia is a friend just like Ariane space agency with whose help we lauched our INSAT satellites.. BTW we publish because we dont intend to hide.. let us know..next time u plan to visit our country.. PDF members will give u an educational trip to broaden ur narrow mindset of always bashing the other country.

If possible rather take this as a challenge and ask Sparco also to launch satellites.. that way its more beneficial rather than trolling and saying wrong stuff

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaku1

Riaz Hussain said:


> You are the beggar nation!!! begging from russia all the technology and claiming it as own.
> 
> 
> we will shoot it down during just moments before perigee where it is nearest to the earth. your satellites will disintegrate into a ball of fire. LOL we will enjoy the costliest fireworks display the world has ever seen.




There is no Indian sat in LEO,,man. You daydreaming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR




----------



## Riaz Hussain

ResurgentIran said:


> Its a shame that Pakistan and India are hostile to one another and balancing each other out.
> Otherwise you could become much greater power by being friendly and unite.


no thanks. last thing pakistan wants is friendship with a shitty country like india. the only thing we want from that stupid country is our land kashmir which they are illegally occupying.


----------



## Indo-guy

kaku1 said:


> No, SRE-2 will be launched from GSLV-2 and around 7-8 tonne capsule from Mk-3
> 
> Maybe at least 3 TD required for this capsule from Mk-3 before we go for manned mission.
> 
> Most optimistic will be around 2021-22.


 

Both of us are wrong ...

SRE2 will be tested in April 2014 ....aboard PSLV ...not GSLV or GSLV Mk III ...

here is the link

Space Capsule Recovery Experiment–2 (SRE-2) - Indian Space Projects



Space Capsule Recovery Experiment–2 (SRE-2)
[paste:font size="5"]*SRE-1 project.
SRE-2 will demonstrate a fully recoverable capsule and serve as a platform to conduct microgravity experiments. 
Also, SRE-2 will demonstrate the critical technologies required for recoverable launch vehicles. 
Space Capsule Recovery Experiment capsule has four distinct hardware components*

*Aero Thermo-structure (ATS) *
*Space craft platform *
*Deceleration and flotation system*
*Payloads *
*New technology to be tested on SRE–2 include Carbon-Carbon Nose Cap and indigenous Ultra High
Frequency Beacons.
[paste:font size="5"]The Hindu on Friday, December 20, 2013 that SRE would be tested before April 14 and Efforts were on simultaneously to develop a crew vehicle and space suit for astronauts.
The mission was initially scheduled for 2010-11.
Veeraraghavan the director at the Vikram Sarabhai Space Centre, said in July 2011 that SRE-2 is in the final stages of integration and the mission will be flown sometime next year. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaku1

People plz dont start the Kash issue here

People plz dont


Indo-guy said:


> Both of us are wrong ...
> 
> SRE2 will be tested in April 2014 ....aboard PSLV ...not GSLV or GSLV Mk III ...
> 
> here is the link
> 
> Space Capsule Recovery Experiment–2 (SRE-2) - Indian Space Projects
> 
> 
> 
> Space Capsule Recovery Experiment–2 (SRE-2)
> [paste:font size="5"]*SRE-1 project.
> SRE-2 will demonstrate a fully recoverable capsule and serve as a platform to conduct microgravity experiments.
> Also, SRE-2 will demonstrate the critical technologies required for recoverable launch vehicles.
> Space Capsule Recovery Experiment capsule has four distinct hardware components*
> 
> *Aero Thermo-structure (ATS) *
> *Space craft platform *
> *Deceleration and flotation system*
> *Payloads *
> *New technology to be tested on SRE–2 include Carbon-Carbon Nose Cap and indigenous Ultra High
> Frequency Beacons.
> [paste:font size="5"]The Hindu on Friday, December 20, 2013 that SRE would be tested before April 14 and Efforts were on simultaneously to develop a crew vehicle and space suit for astronauts.
> The mission was initially scheduled for 2010-11.
> Veeraraghavan the director at the Vikram Sarabhai Space Centre, said in July 2011 that SRE-2 is in the final stages of integration and the mission will be flown sometime next year. *




oh, yes I forget that...

Firstly it was planned with GSLV,,,,, but after the 2 failure it now use PSLV.


----------



## Riaz Hussain

kaku1 said:


> There is no Indian sat in LEO,,man. You daydreaming.


i'm not talking about leo. go read about elliptical orbits first. the orbit distance to earth surface just before perigee is the closest and is a fertile ground for ASAT launch from JF-17.


----------



## ResurgentIran

Riaz Hussain said:


> no thanks. last thing pakistan wants is friendship with a shitty country like india. the only thing we want from that stupid country is our land kashmir which they are illegally occupying.



Indians and Pakistanis have a lot in common. You are both horny people. Therefore you can use that commonality and have mass orgie. lol
Then you will forget all rivalry.

In fact I suggest that India, Pakistan and Iran all become one single country. lol


----------



## itachiii

_*that evil satisfaction an indian gets when they see pakistanis butt hurt and jealous about india.....*_

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Srinivas

Indian Tiger said:


> What an entertainer?... Charlie Chaplin was so lucky, you didn't born during his era, otherwise his career might have ruined..


----------



## ni8mare

Indo-guy said:


> SRE-1 ( Space-capsule Recovery Experiment -1) was tested in 2007 ...take a .look at the link
> 
> Space Capsule Recovery Experiment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


thx


----------



## Srinivas

itachiii said:


> _*that evil satisfaction an indian gets when they see pakistanis butt hurt and jealous about india.....*_


----------



## kaku1

Riaz Hussain said:


> i'm not talking about leo. go read about elliptical orbits first. the orbit distance to earth surface just before perigee is the closest and is a fertile ground for ASAT launch from JF-17.


So, you want to shootdown now,,,,

not in a state of war,,, what is a foolish assessment,, if you shoot down during launch, then it de facto will be war.

BTW, most of indian launch is held from Srihari Kota,, and there inclination and orbit path doesnt match with Pak territory

You are suggesting to cross the whole Indian territory and then indonesia and malaysia,, and then try to shoot down..
what a bigger joke.


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Riaz Hussain

ResurgentIran said:


> Indians and Pakistanis have a lot in common. You are both horny people. Therefore you can use that commonality and have mass orgie. lol
> Then you will forget all rivalry.
> 
> In fact I suggest that India, Pakistan and Iran all become one single country. lol


when is the next launch? someone put this guy on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

ResurgentIran said:


> Indians and Pakistanis should forget their differences and have an orgie together.



This will only satisfy sexual desires, what about rivalry and misconceptions about each other .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indo-guy

kaku1 said:


> People plz dont start the Kash issue here
> 
> People plz dont
> 
> 
> 
> oh, yes I forget that...
> 
> Firstly it was planned with GSLV,,,,, but after the 2 failure it now use PSLV.


 

anyway 2014 ..and years ahead are quite happening ...look here

April 2014 - > SRE -2 aboard PSLV

June 2014 -> GSLV Mk III first experimental flight

late 2015 -> Chandrayaan -2 

2016 -> Mars Lander Mission ...???

2020-2022 - > Human Spaceflight ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Congrats isro. JAI HIND!!!!!!!


----------



## SOHEIL

Riaz Hussain said:


> when is the next launch? someone put this guy on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Riaz Hussain said:


> when is the next launch? someone put this guy on it.


wake up bro, u are making a fool out of yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Riaz Hussain

kaku1 said:


> So, you want to shootdown now,,,,
> 
> not in a state of war,,, what is a foolish assessment,, if you shoot down during launch, then it de facto will be war.
> 
> BTW, most of indian launch is held from Srihari Kota,, and there inclination and orbit path doesnt match with Pak territory
> 
> You are suggesting to cross the whole Indian territory and then indonesia and malaysia,, and then try to shoot down..
> what a bigger joke.


im not talking about launch. in geo transfer elliptical orbits when compared to geo stationary orbit, the satellite comes very close to earth.


----------



## SOHEIL

Riaz Hussain said:


> im not talking about launch. in geo transfer elliptical orbits when compared to geo stationary orbit, the satellite comes very close to earth.



Seriously !?

We just find out the meaning of GTO !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kaku1

Riaz Hussain said:


> im not talking about launch. in geo transfer elliptical orbits when compared to geo stationary orbit, the satellite comes very close to earth.



Again you making yourself a fool??

Give me number how much close?? Most of the ASAT wep are for 200-500 KM,, but even in GTO the most closest point is 31000-33000 KM according to its orbit.


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SRP

A joker ruining this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

chak de INDIA said:


> wake up bro, u are making a fool out of yourself



Actually it was not meant to joke or make fool.
Indians and Pakistanis are horny people. Iranians also
India makes Bollywood ****, and Pakistanis also enjoy that.

So I think you should jerk each other off and relax.


----------



## SOHEIL

ResurgentIran said:


> Actually it was not meant to joke or make fool.
> Indians and Pakistanis are horny people. Iranians also
> India makes Bollywood ****, and Pakistanis also enjoy that.
> 
> So I think you should jerk each other off and relax.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## UKBengali

Congrats to India

Next step is to send a man into space.

PS: Expect to earn a lot of business by launching different sized-satellites into many types of orbit now. ISRO may even make money for India in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ResurgentIran said:


> Actually it was not meant to joke or make fool.
> Indians and Pakistanis are horny people. Iranians also
> India makes Bollywood ****, and Pakistanis also enjoy that.
> 
> So I think you should jerk each other off and relax.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Riaz Hussain

indians and their brilliance. lowest point is 31000km lol. cryogenic engine must have been built under russian supervision, that much is clear. it will stay less than 300km for several days in its perigee before it is slowly raised. i hope jf-17 kills it during that time. coward india which did nothing when even after 100s of their people are killed will not do anything if we kill that satellite quick.


----------



## ni8mare

UKBengali said:


> Congrats to India
> 
> Next step is to send a man into space.
> 
> PS: Expect to earn a lot of business by launching different sized-satellites into many types of orbit now. ISRO may even make money for India in the future.


they are already making...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaku1

Riaz Hussain said:


> indians and their brilliance. lowest point is 31000km lol. cryogenic engine must have been built under russian supervision, that much is clear. it will stay less than 300km for several days in its perigee before it is slowly raised. i hope jf-17 kills it during that time. coward india which did nothing when even after 100s of their people are killed will not do anything if we kill that satellite quick.



Yaar, you are really an Idiot,, then how thinking to engage it, by crossing the Indian Malaysian border,,,,,, its inclination doesn't match with Pak territory..


----------



## UKBengali

ni8mare said:


> they are already making...



What I meant is to actually earn more revenue than it costs to fund ISRO. No idea whether this will happen but the chances of this happening have increased now.


----------



## kaku1

HALF KNOWLDEDGE IS THE WORST THING.


----------



## UKBengali

Riaz Hussain said:


> indians and their brilliance. lowest point is 31000km lol. cryogenic engine must have been built under russian supervision, that much is clear. it will stay less than 300km for several days in its perigee before it is slowly raised. i hope jf-17 kills it during that time. coward india which did nothing when even after 100s of their people are killed will not do anything if we kill that satellite quick.



Come on mate. That was uncalled for.

Indians should be rightfully proud that they have now joined the US/EU/Russia/China and Japan in being able to develop the cryogenic engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## t_for_talli

Riaz Hussain said:


> So inefficient rocket. Its so big but can only carry 2000kgs. JF-17 can carry 3.7 tonnes of payload!!


This is the outcome when people prefer Madarsa over School.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sathya

Riaz Hussain said:


> indians and their brilliance. lowest point is 31000km lol. cryogenic engine must have been built under russian supervision, that much is clear. it will stay less than 300km for several days in its perigee before it is slowly raised. i hope jf-17 kills it during that time. coward india which did nothing when even after 100s of their people are killed will not do anything if we kill that satellite quick.



And u ll disown all the sacrifice made... Lol even the Father of N bomb...


----------



## Riaz Hussain

kaku1 said:


> Yaar, you are really an Idiot,, then how thinking to engage it, by crossing the Indian Malaysian border,,,,,, its inclination doesn't match with Pak territory..


our brothers yemen and saudi arabia are always there to assist us.


----------



## kbd-raaf

This is great. @Riaz Hussain you are truly boosting the Indian side of my ego.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaku1

Riaz Hussain said:


> our brothers yemen and saudi arabia are always there to assist us.


lolll...waste putting my brain here,,,,,,,,but still you cant engage from Saudi Arabia,,, the best place of engagement will be South Africa,,,if you want to go in academics.

BTW, bye bye,, PAF needs people like you.


----------



## Riaz Hussain

And if possible even srilanka which is buying our jf-17s will assist us to make a stop over before the kill and the subsequent fireworks display.


----------



## kaku1

kbd-raaf said:


> This is great. @Riaz Hussain you are truly boosting the Indian side of my ego.


And what about diplomatic fallout. Then there will be declaration of war on Pak.

What you do with those SAT, which are already in orbits.


----------



## Jayanta

W.11 said:


> there is no shortage of monkies in india right


Its monkeys...and for the initial test and also to show our love for our thy neighbors we have selected a Pakistani monkey named Riyaz.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kaku1

Riaz Hussain said:


> And if possible even srilanka which is buying our jf-17s will assist us to make a stop over before the kill and the subsequent fireworks display.


Then there will be declaration of war on Sri Lanka too.

BTW, there is no chance that Sri Lanka allow the PAF and the ASAT wep.

On other note,, first develop it,, and do some test,, before making tall claims.


----------



## sathya

Riaz Hussain said:


> And if possible even srilanka which is buying our jf-17s will assist us to make a stop over before the kill and the subsequent fireworks display.


I ll personally go and Take care of it , if any JF 17 reaches Sri Lanka... Lol
N


----------



## Riaz Hussain

kaku1 said:


> And what about diplomatic fallout. Then there will be declaration of war on Pak.
> 
> What you do with those SAT, which are already in orbits.


lol declaration of war. hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha good luck trying to convince your coward govt to declare war.

we can jam them from srilanka.


----------



## egodoc222

@kaku1 its not him...you are ruining this thread...why do you want feed the troll...any logical rply you give is countered with bull sh!t...thats why he is called a troll!
jus ignore!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Riaz Hussain

kaku1 said:


> Then there will be declaration of war on Sri Lanka too.
> 
> BTW, there is no chance that Sri Lanka allow the PAF and the ASAT wep.
> 
> On other note,, first develop it,, and do some test,, before making tall claims.


srilanka is extremely pissed with you. they can always deny that they didnt know what jf-17 was doing. they will say they only refuelled.


----------



## Unknowncommando

@Riaz Hussain bhai teri tabiyet abhi tak thik nahi hui kya ?,ja check up karaale. Acccha ek baat sacchi bata tu JF-17 k sath soya tha na raat me. :p tere jaisa chu***ya aaj tak nahi dekha.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sree45

Riaz Hussain said:


> lol declaration of war. hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha good luck trying to convince your coward govt to declare war.
> 
> we can jam them from srilanka.



Do u guys actually have a ASAT weapon?

First develop it or ask the chinese to give you theirs.


----------



## Riaz Hussain

kaku1 said:


> Do you know,, your foreign ministry also filled with the idiots like you. Thats why they cant understand the world politics.


hahahaha.. joke of the century india declaring war. one mention of the word nuclear and your politicians become pussiessss. hahahahahahaha

china already gave us a weapon.


----------



## sree45

@WebMaster @Oscar This guy is trolling non stop in this thread.


----------



## 45'22'

riaz will keep trolling and u guys will get banned for name calling
stop replying to troll and he will go

njoy the success and continue with the thread

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Riaz Hussain

facts are all trolling to you indians. lolol


----------



## kaku1

Riaz Hussain said:


> facts are all trolling to you indians. lolol


Sweet Dreams


----------



## 45'22'

Riaz Hussain said:


> facts are all trolling to you indians. lolol



nothing with the facts but the place where you are posting it
had it been a jf-17 or pakistan missile thread and we have discussed something like vikramaditya or indian space sats......ur mods would have already banned us by now.......

if u want to really discuss this things,open a separate thread and discuss the issues.........dont follow ur masters chinnis 50 cent army tactics.......of ruining every thread.....

hope u understand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hope4btr

Riaz Hussain said:


> srilanka is extremely pissed with you. they can always deny that they didnt know what jf-17 was doing. they will say they only refuelled.



Boss, a man with vengeance, dig two graves, one for his enemy and one for himself... I am not sure of the former. If jf-17 can solve all your problems then good luck with such short-sightedness. I will recommend, helping your country, build its own space program rather than trolling with such stupidity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rebellion_warrior

Riaz Hussain said:


> facts are all trolling to you indians. lolol


sour grapes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GR!FF!N

@SOHEIL

Aj khus to bohut hoge tum,hai??? (Big B Style)

thanx for your thread on GSLV BTW...

All about GSLV | Pakistan Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cherokee

According to Riaz the Pyaz Pakistan does not need Cryogenic Engine . They will use jf-17 ( with russian engines )to fly to different universes and galaxies .

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## GORKHALI

satishkumarcsc said:


> From this to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard work and perseverance has paid off.


Slight update it again drifted to this





And soon it will be this

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Unknowncommando

Riaz Hussain said:


> hahahaha.. joke of the century india declaring war. one mention of the word nuclear and your politicians become pussiessss. hahahahahahaha
> 
> china already gave us a weapon.


bhikhaari. Aaj tune sabit kardiya ki pak(shit)stani porki pigs are beggers. Go tell this to ur mother father and they will so happy that they will allow u to sleep vth JF-17 for lifetime. Happy married life riyaz. Riyaz weds JF-17. Congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rebellion_warrior

Cherokee said:


> According to Riaz the Pyaz Pakistan does not need Cryogenic Engine . They will use jf-17 ( with russian engines )to fly to different universes and galaxies .


and even shoot satellites... lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indo-guy

what is the significance of GSLV for India ?

The launch of GSLV has put India in the select League of Nations with the capability to place multipurpose satellites in orbit and send space missions.
India has been paying $70 million to Ariane Space for Launch of INSAT satellites. Now this amount can be saved. Besides India can enter the multibillion dollar market for launching communication satellites. India can benefit through its lower launch price and target the lighter satellites of developing countries.
GSLV gives India the Intercontinental Ballistic Missile (ICBM) status which can direct an explosive to a distance of 5000 km. Besides, the immaculate guidance system of GSLV is an added advantage.
The armed forces use IRS satellites for surveillance but this is a poor substitute because this satellite is designed for civil application. The armed forces need a dedicated satellite which can provide them imagery of a particular region on demand. They also need ability to launch low earth satellites for detailed surveillance. With the launch of GSLV such a scenario has become a reality.

Eventually GSLV is expected to replace PSLV as ISRO's work horse being more efficient than PSLV .

India's Space exploration ambitions hinges on successful heavy duty launch vehicle like GSLV .

GSLV will form basis of several forthcoming space missions...Chandrayaan-2 , Human space Flight , Mangalyaan 2 , Space station etc ...to name a few !


----------



## satishkumarcsc

GORKHALI said:


> Slight update it again drifted to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And soon it will be this



The GSLV MK III will be the answer to most of our satellite launch problems for the near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## egodoc222



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SrNair

ResurgentIran said:


> Indians and Pakistanis have a lot in common. You are both horny people. Therefore you can use that commonality and have mass orgie. lol
> Then you will forget all rivalry.
> 
> In fact I suggest that India, Pakistan and Iran all become one single country. lol



Friend ..Dont argue with him.It will not work and it wont worth.Iranians have wisdom and that is something lack in the Pakistani Mind.
If we have that Pakistan mind then we will spit rant like this against China and become a joke in the world .But we trade peacefully with them even if they occupy our land and routine aggression against us
Better get back to the topic.We also wish you to become a major apace nation in the middle easat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jayanta



Reactions: Like Like:
27


----------



## Himanshu Pandey

looking a lot of people from across the border trolling on this success of India makes this success much more sweet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

i don know why Oscar or other Mods don stop such trolling.. suddenly in last few months the standard and decorum in PDF seems to sky dive.. rather than being happy abt an achievement of neighbor and trying hard to become better by upgrading thyselves, it seems a incessant mud slinging madness is always there in the forum...

Feel sad that when we are having a good day and providing new avenues for cheaper satellite launch to asian and other countries, the thread gt just lost in silly trolling...

Grow up ... a nation cant become better by doing mindless things.. take inspiration.. take challenges and become better.. as a human being evolve...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Ignore the trolls my friends.... enjoy the moment...... Proud to be an Indian.... Thank you ISRO.... You make us proud every time.....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

after 32 pages of cheering , once again as a member representing iranian nation , i congratulate the brother nation of india in their great achievement !!

may your haters burst in hell 






also please wish us luck for our upcoming launch

Reactions: Like Like:
42


----------



## JayAtl

GORKHALI said:


> Congrats to ISRO and all Indians and a very fitting reply to america for denying India the cryo tech .Cheers



you should be thanking us for forcing you to make it on your own.  . 

anyways the denial was not because of India , the refusal or rather objection raised by americans to the russians was because they will use this as an excuse to provide such technology to ' other nations' ... if you know what i mean. US has no issue with india getting it , if it was guaranteed to only India getting it. Hope it clears it up for you ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

haman10 said:


> after 32 pages of cheering , once again as a member representing iranian nation , i congratulate the brother nation of india in their great achievement !!
> 
> may your haters burst in hell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also please wish us luck for our upcoming launch


Good luck bhai Haman. happy times ahead

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## knightmare

Riaz Hussain said:


> hahahaha.. joke of the century india declaring war. one mention of the word nuclear and your politicians become pussiessss. hahahahahahaha
> 
> china already gave us a weapon.


If this is trolling then I guess you are doing a good job of getting on the nerves of some people. But, if these are your serious comments, thought of at the maximum capacity of your brain, then I really pity you and would request everyone else to please understand his situation and leave him alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

haman10 said:


> after 32 pages of cheering , once again as a member representing iranian nation , i congratulate the brother nation of india in their great achievement !!
> 
> may your haters burst in hell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also please wish us luck for our upcoming launch


oh... bursting they are! that's the only way they can counter! 
btw good luck to your upcoming launch.. & congratulations in advance

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

knightmare said:


> If this is trolling then I guess you are doing a good job of getting on the nerves of some people. But, if these are your serious comments, thought of at the maximum capacity of your brain, then I really pity you and would request everyone else to please understand his situation and leave him alone.


 
Its pointless talking to mindless retards and brain washed pussies.


----------



## Not Sure

haman10 said:


> after 32 pages of cheering , once again as a member representing iranian nation , i congratulate the brother nation of india in their great achievement !!
> 
> may your haters burst in hell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also please wish us luck for our upcoming launch



Thanks man, and enjoy the haters. They just add spice to the meal 

And good luck for your upcoming launches, success cannot elude hard work!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

I am planning to celebrate this with a KF strong.... How about you guys?????? Care join???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

gslv said:


> ME now successful. Congo to isro for GSLV from GSLV( my username).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Congrats to all Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## karan.1970

kaku1 said:


> Again you making yourself a fool??
> 
> Give me number how much close?? Most of the ASAT wep are for 200-500 KM,, but even in GTO the most closest point is 31000-33000 KM according to its orbit.



That applies to Normal humans firing ASAT weapons from a normal fighter.. When PAF super duper pilots fire the imaginary ASAT weapons from their super Duper Thunder, the range of 200-500 KM become 2 million to 5 million KMs.. kind of like shooting down of 5 planes in 30 seconds

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv

gslv mk3 said:


>


Hey man congo 2 u too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

karan.1970 said:


> That applies to Normal humans firing ASAT weapons from a normal fighter.. When PAF super duper pilots fire the imaginary ASAT weapons from their super Duper Thunder, the range of 200-500 KM become 2 million to 5 million KMs.. kind of like shooting down of 5 planes in 30 seconds




Stop making fun of him - JF 17 is going to carry ASAT weapon based on Super Duper Nassr Missile !!!!!
OMG they will shoot down all our satellites.....


----------



## Skies

India has made a big big gap with its neighbors, and it will be increasing, I really appreciate such Indian policies that make Indians more proud, consolidated and united. 

India's such space envisions would make India the leader of this region, and the others as follower if possible/

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## bloo

Riaz Hussain said:


> hahahaha.. joke of the century india declaring war. one mention of the word nuclear and your politicians become pussiessss. hahahahahahaha
> 
> china already gave us a weapon.



Oh so you finally realized that ur overestimation and persecution complex came from China, good for u.

PS-Its not that ur leaders aren't afraid of the word nuclear they are just in denial


----------



## sarthak

GORKHALI said:


> Congrats to ISRO and all Indians and a very fitting reply to america for denying India the cryo tech .Cheers




Well , now you see there's nothing wrong in what they did. It took several years of hard work for ISRO to do this. Do you think if let's say Saudi Arabia comes and offers more than a billion dollars for this tech , we would agree to give them?


----------



## Vyom

Riaz Hussain said:


> facts are all trolling to you indians. lolol



Ok Troll, I don't usually reply to you morons, gets these facts into your head.

JF17 is a Fighter plane, not the starship enterprise (Hope you know what I am talking about). 

And as you said the JF17 can carry 3.7 tonnes of payload. The DF21 Chinese ASAT missile weighs 14.3 tonnes. so you will have to use 4-5 JF17 to get into the air. 
The Satellite is in a Geostationary orbit the initial placement was in a Geo-transfer orbit. It has been established in orbit of 36,000 Kms away from earth, So get your facts straight.
It would require Kinetic kill to take it out. Anti satellite weapons are a difficult bargain, even China had to apologize when they used one.

You think you can kill it. Do it.
Its not copied we made it. India is not China, we don't copy technology. All the stuff we have eve built was always under proper license from the manufacturer. Initially we ordered 8 engines and ToT from Russia but it didn't materialize because of MCTR and your (Pakistani) lobbying with the USA.
And your nuke blabber... I dare your entire army, your establishment and politicians to use it against India, if ever in a war scenario. A very different class of politics is taking shape in India. 

Keep your propaganda. See the GSLV fly, blow yourself up, meet your 72 virgins. and leave us to ourselves.
There are lot of intelligible lot in PDF, people like you bring Pakistan and Pakistanis shame.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SwAggeR

Shouldn't we take pride in ISRO ??

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## nair

Guys please leave that riyaz khan alone... He had his quota for the day.... If you dont stop he will be happy to see this thread derailed.... Hope you understand his intentions......


----------



## SwAggeR

*VICTORY OVER GRAVITY *

*HEY INDIAN FOLKS, DOES RIYAZ ARSE IS ON MORE FIRE OR GSLV'S *

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Alfa-Fighter

Now i can understand why Pakistan cannot made a single Pin inside PAK and why they have to bough everything from outside and always ask fro AID for eating.


----------



## Assault Rifle

Eagerly waiting for GSLV mk3


----------



## halupridol

@Vyom
cool down yaar............internet ko koi inta seriously leta hai kya.........dont feed the troll...thats it..


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Jayanta said:


>



You did photoshopping pretty soon?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

*ON IT'S WAY *


----------



## GR!FF!N

A Good Read...................



Indian GSLV successfully lofts GSAT-14 satellite | NASASpaceFlight.com


*Indian GSLV successfully lofts GSAT-14 satellite*





India’s Geosynchronous Satellite Launch Vehicle (GSLV) has ended a run of four consecutive launch failures by deploying the GSAT-14 communications satellite on Sunday, following launch at 10:48 UTC. The mission – from the Second Launch Pad at the Satish Dhawan Space Centre – was a realigned attempt, following the scrub and rollback for repairs on the rocket last year.

*Indian Launch Preview:*

This launch was set to take place in August of last year. However, several problems – not least during its August 19 countdown, when its second stage began leaking large amounts of hydrazine fuel over the launch pad.

A lengthy delay followed, not least because the entire vehicle had been contaminated by the leak. As a result, the vehicle was rolled back and dismantled. It now sports two new stages and refurbished boosters, while the second stage is now utilizing aluminium alloy tankage.

The Geosynchronous Satellite Launch Vehicle, first flown in 2001, is the newest rocket in India’s fleet, designed to place communications satellites into geosynchronous transfer orbits. It is the fourth rocket to be developed by India, following the Satellite Launch Vehicle, Augmented Satellite Launch Vehicle and Polar Satellite Launch Vehicle.

India’s first orbital launch attempt took place on 10 August 1979, with a Satellite Launch Vehicle carrying the Rohini Technology Payload, or RTP. This launch failed to orbit after the rocket’s second stage thrust vector control system malfunctioned. The next launch on 18 July 1980 saw the SLV successfully orbit the Rohini RS-1 satellite.

Two more SLVs were launched; in May 1981 and April 1983, with Rohini RS-D1 and RS-D2 respectively. The 1981 launch was unsuccessful, with RS-D1 being placed into an unusable, rapidly decaying, low orbit, from which it reentered within nine days of launch. The SLV, which is also known as the SLV-3, retired from service with a record of two successes and two failures.

The SLV was replaced by the Augmented Satellite Launch Vehicle, which consisted of a similar core vehicle to the SLV-3, but with an additional first stage consisting of two more S-9 rocket motors. The S-9 was used as the first stage of the SLV, which became the ASLV’s second stage, and is still used as a booster rocket on some PSLV launches.

The first ASLV launched in March 1987, carrying the SROSS-A, or Stretched Rohini A, satellite. The second stage failed to ignite, and as a result the rocket was unable to achieve orbit. The next launch, which occurred in July 1988, fared no better, with the rocket’s attitude control system failing late in first stage flight.

The third ASLV reached low Earth orbit, however the incorrect spin stabilization of the rocket’s fifth stage resulted in the orbit being lower than had been planned, and the SROSS-C satellite could only return limited data for less than two months of a planned six month mission.

The fourth and final ASLV launch carried a replacement for SROSS-C; SROSS-C2. On this mission the ASLV performed successfully, deploying the satellite into its target orbit. SROSS-C2 was able to operate for four years – more than eight times its design life. Following the fourth launch, which took place on 4 May 1994, the rocket was retired in favor of the PSLV, which had made its first test flight the previous year.




The PSLV, or Polar Satellite Launch Vehicle, remains the workhorse of India’s space program. It has achieved 23 successful launches from 25 attempts since its maiden flight on 20 September 1993.

The maiden flight, which carried the IRS-1E satellite, remains the rocket’s only outright failure; the rocket’s attitude control system failed at second stage separation, with the vehicle unable to make orbit.

Following two successful launches, carrying IRS-P2 and IRS-P3 in 1994 and 1996 respectively, the PSLV was declared operational. The payload for the first operational mission was IRS-1D, which was destined for a sun-synchronous orbit.

PSLV C1, as the rocket was designated, lifted off from Sriharikota on 29 September 1997, however a fourth stage helium leak left the rocket unable to reach its target.

Instead, IRS-1D was placed into a lower-than-planned orbit. The satellite was able to reach a usable orbit, still somewhat lower than had initially been planned, at the expense of most of its own propellant supply.

The IRS-1D launch was the most recent failure of a PSLV; in the 20 launches since it has performed perfectly. Most of the PSLV’s flights have placed remote sensing satellites into sun-synchronous orbit; however it has been used for other launches.

Click here for other ISRO News Articles: ISRO | NASASpaceFlight.com

The seventh PSLV launch, in September 2002, carried the METSAT-1 weather satellite bound for geosynchronous orbit. METSAT-1 was later renamed Kalpana-1 after astronaut Kalpana Chawla, who was killed in the Columbia accident.

Two other launches have been made to geosynchronous transfer orbit; a communications satellite, GSAT-12, in 2011, and the IRNSS-1A navigation satellite last month. In October 2008, India used a PSLV to launch its first mission to the Moon, Chandrayaan-1.




The first commercial PSLV launch took place in April 2007, carrying the AGILE gamma-ray astronomy satellite for the Italian space agency. The next launch, in January 2008, orbited Israel’s TecSAR radar reconnaissance satellite. The PSLV has also launched two radar imaging satellites for the Indian military; RISAT-2 which was built with assistance from Israel, and later RISAT-1, which India developed independently.

A launch last year carried the SPOT-6 satellite for the French space agency, CNES, and two Franco-Indian scientific satellites, Megha-Tropiques and SARAL, have also been launched.

The most recent PSLV mission lofted the Mars Orbiter Mission (MOM) in November.

PSLV launches have carried a number of secondary payloads, including the SRE-1 satellite which was recovered after several days in orbit in 2007. In recent years, many CubeSats have found launch opportunities on the PSLV. One launch carried ten payloads – the most an Indian rocket has launched to date, although not the most of any launch by any country.

With the PSLV operational, India looked to develop a rocket capable of launching its communications satellites to geosynchronous orbit. While the PSLV has been able to launch geosynchronous satellites, it has only been able to place very small satellites into fairly low transfer orbits, whereas the GSLV can launch larger payloads into more typical, higher, transfer orbits.






The maiden flight of the GSLV was conducted on 20 April 2001, carrying an experimental communications satellite named GramSat-1, or GSAT-1. The first two stages performed well, however the third stage underperformed leaving the payload in a lower orbit than had been planned.

Despite attempts to recover the satellite, using its own propulsion system to make up the shortfall, a design fault stemming from the satellite having been partially constructed from spare parts led to it running out of fuel short of geostationary orbit.

After the initial failure, the next flight in May 2003 fared better, placing GSAT-2 into its planned transfer orbit. Following this, the GSLV was declared operational, and its third flight successfully orbited GSAT-3, also known as HealthSat in September 2004.

The fourth GSLV, launched in July 2006, was expected to place the INSAT-4C communications satellite into orbit. Before the rocket even launched, a thrust regulator in one of the four booster rockets failed, resulting in that booster producing more thrust than it was designed to withstand, which caused the engine to fail less than a second after launch.

The rocket flew on for around a minute before disintegrating as is approached the area of maximum aerodynamic pressure.

A replacement for INSAT-4C, INSAT-4CR, was carried by the fifth GSLV, F04, which flew in September 2007. This launch also failed to reach its target orbit – suffering a similar shortfall to the GSAT-1 mission, however unlike GSAT-1; INSAT-4CR was able to correct its own orbit.

The GSLV Mk.II, which features a new upper stage with an Indian-built engine, made its first launch in April 2010 with the GSAT-4 satellite as its payload. While the first and second stages performed well, the new third stage engine failed 2.2 seconds after it ignited, and the rocket did not achieve orbit.

This failure has been attributed to a problem with the Fuel Boost Turbopump (FBTP), which appeared to lose speed a second after ignition. Following the failure, ISRO opted to conduct further tests on the new third stage, with two leftover GSLV Mk.Is flying in the interim.






The first of these rockets was launched on 25 December 2010 with GSAT-5P. Bound for geostationary transfer orbit, the rocket was destroyed by range safety 53 seconds after a loss of control.

An investigation determined that connectors in a Russian-built interstage adaptor had snapped, leaving the strap-on boosters uncontrollable, however Russian officials blamed a structural failure of the payload fairing.

It was later reported that problems with the connectors had occurred before – including one snapping during the launch of INSAT-4CR which was responsible for the underperformance of that launch.

Owing to the disagreement between India and Russia over the cause of the GSAT-5P failure, the final GSLV Mk.I has not yet flown. It is unclear whether it will ever be launched, or if ISRO will focus instead on the Mk.II. Because of these failures, currently the GSLV is statistically the least reliable rocket in service, with a success rate of 28.6%.






GSLV is a three-stage rocket, with four liquid-fuelled boosters augmenting the first stage. The first stage, or GS-1, is powered by an S-139 solid rocket motor, burning hydroxyl-terminated polybutadiene (HTPB) propellant. The stage can deliver up to 4,800 kilonewtons (1.1 million pounds) of thrust.

The four L40H boosters, which are powered by Vikas engines burning UH25 – a mixture of three parts unsymmetrical dimethylhydrazine and one part hydrazine hydrate, which is oxidized by dinitrogen tetroxide. The Vikas engine is derived from the French Viking engine, which was developed for the Ariane family of rockets. Each booster provides 680 kilonewtons, or 150,000 pounds-force of thrust.

The second stage, designated the GS-2 or L-37.5H, also uses a Vikas engine; delivering 720 kilonewtons (160,000 lbf) of thrust. The third stage, or GS-3, is a CUS-12 powered by the Indian Cryogenic Engine, or ICE. Burning liquid hydrogen propellant with liquid oxygen as an oxidiser, the ICE will deliver 75 kilonewtons (17,000 lbf) of thrust.

The launch began with the ignition of the four boosters, 4.8 seconds ahead of the planned liftoff time. The solid-fuelled core stage ignited at T-0 and burn for 100 seconds. Once it completed its burn, the first stage remained attached as the boosters burn for slightly longer than it does. Around 149 seconds after launch, the booster engines shut down, with the second stage igniting half a second later, and stage separation occurring two seconds after cutoff.






The second stage burned for 139.5 seconds. About 75 seconds into the burn, fairing separation occurred, with the shroud which protects GSAT-14 during its ascent through the atmosphere separating from the nose of the rocket. Once the second stage completes its firing, it coasted for three and a half seconds before separating.

The third stage ignited a second after staging, beginning a 12-minute, 1.5-second burn to reach the planned geosynchronous transfer orbit.

Spacecraft separation, which targeted an orbit of 180 by 35975 kilometers (112 by 22,354 statute miles, 97 by 19,425 nautical miles) with an inclination of 19.3 degrees, occurred 13 seconds after the end of the third stage burn – seventeen minutes and eight seconds after liftoff.

Allowable error margins for the launch are plus or minus 5 kilometers (3.1 mi, 2.7 nmi) in perigee altitude, 675 kilometers (420 mi, 365 nmi) apogee altitude, and a tenth of a degree inclination.

Compared to previous launches, GSLV D5 incorporates several modifications intended to increase its reliability.

The interstage between the second and third stages was redesigned to allow it to handle greater loads, while the tunnel containing electrical connections between the stages has also been made more durable. The FBTP has been modified to allow it to perform better at the low temperatures it is expected to operate under.

The flight’s aerodynamic profile and third stage ignition sequence were also adjusted. In addition, the rocket carried cameras for the first time, to record its operation.






GSAT-14 is a 1,982 kilogram (4,370 lb) satellite, which was constructed by ISRO and is based on the I-2K bus. It is equipped with six C and six Ku-band transponders, powered by twin solar arrays which generate up to 2,600 watts of power and charge lithium ion batteries. In addition to its communications payload, the satellite carries two Ka-band payloads which will be used for an investigation of how weather affects satellite communications.

GSAT-14 will be positioned at a longitude of 74 degrees east, and is expected to operate for at least 12 years. Most of its mass is fuel, much of which will be expended by maneuvers to raise itself from the initial transfer orbit into geostationary orbit. It has a dry mass of 851 kilograms (1,876 lb).

The Satish Dhawan Space Center, located in Sriharikota, India, has been the site of all of India’s orbital launches. Originally known as the Sriharikota High Altitude Range, or Sriharikota Range, it was named after ISRO’s second chairman, Satish Dhawan, following his death in 2002. The launch took place from the Second Launch Pad at the center.

The somewhat confusingly named Second Launch Pad (SLP) at the Satish Dhawan Space Centre is actually the fifth launch complex to be built at the site – following a sounding rocket complex to the north, disused SLV and ASLV complexes to the south, and the nearby First Launch Pad.






The GSLV can launch from either the First Launch Pad, which was built in the 1990s for the PSLV, or from the Second Launch Pad. Since the completion of the Second pad, all GSLV launches have used it. D5 is the fifth GSLV and twelfth rocket overall to fly from the Second Launch Pad.

The Second Launch Pad was constructed in the early 2000s, and first used for a PSLV launch in May 2005, with the CartoSat-1 satellite. Like the First Launch Pad both the PSLV and GSLV can launch from it.

Rockets are assembled vertically in an integration building some distance from the pad, and then moved to the launch pad atop a mobile platform running on rails.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Riaz Hussain said:


> indians and their brilliance. lowest point is 31000km lol. cryogenic engine must have been built under russian supervision, that much is clear. it will stay less than 300km for several days in its perigee before it is slowly raised. i hope jf-17 kills it during that time. coward india which did nothing when even after 100s of their people are killed will not do anything if we kill that satellite quick.




Kahan se pakad ke laye the tere Ammi Abbu tujhe yaar?? Tu adam zaat tonahi lagta....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gslv mk3

Now where are the guys who celebrated like hell when last gslv mission was a failure ??...

GSAT-5P launch fails, satellite vehicle explodes mid-air | Page 4 | Pakistan Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thesolar65

*Just returned from Picnic. Thanks ISRO for the good news. I could not enjoy Picnic due to Tension. So I had packed my share of Mutton Curry and Fish Fry telling my friends that I am not hungry. Now that I am feeling double hungry I will have a hearty dinner!! Thanks ISRO again!!......*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nitro

Anand Suren said:


> Thats why South Indian movies always bag more national wards?


 yea I know every year they win anti gravity national awad, no match for them :p


----------



## Roybot

I have a feeling Riaz Hussain might be a sleeper cell 


Congrats to ISRO and all Indians for this successful launch, but I reckon the next GSLV launch is more crucial

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## danger007

Riaz Hussain said:


> our brothers yemen and saudi arabia are always there to assist us.



To assist what??? how many JF-17 does pak have? What is the range of JF-17....do you know the weight of ASAT? first bring down an DRONE then think about taking down our Satellite... you reached peaks of idiocy... lol... mr.. lallu grow up..... you guys can't even take down DRONE flying over pak air space... Now talking to take down an Sat?..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sathya

Radhakrishnan said GSLV-Mark III – the advanced version – is being developed and an *experimental mission will be in April this yea*r. The rocket will have a passive cryogenic stage/engine. The main purpose of the mission is to study the aerodynamics and stability of the rocket..

He said the _*cryogenic engine for the next GSLV version will take around three years*_ for being flight ready.

According to him, the next fiscal (_*cApril 2014-March 2015) would see ISRO launching three IRNSS (Indian Regional Navigational Satellite System) satellites, taking the total to four and all being ready for usage.*_


----------



## faithfulguy

congrats to India for a successful launch.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Guynextdoor2

SwAggeR said:


> *VICTORY OVER GRAVITY *
> 
> *HEY INDIAN FOLKS, DOES RIYAZ ARSE IS ON MORE FIRE OR GSLV'S *


 
Riyaz gives more thrust than cryo stage....maybe we should have just strapped him instead of spending years building cryo stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faithfulguy

sathya said:


> Radhakrishnan said GSLV-Mark III – the advanced version – is being developed and an *experimental mission will be in April this yea*r. The rocket will have a passive cryogenic stage/engine. The main purpose of the mission is to study the aerodynamics and stability of the rocket..
> 
> He said the _*cryogenic engine for the next GSLV version will take around three years*_ for being flight ready.
> 
> According to him, the next fiscal (_*cApril 2014-March 2015) would see ISRO launching three IRNSS (Indian Regional Navigational Satellite System) satellites, taking the total to four and all being ready for usage.*_



Does India have any real heavy launched vehicle in the class of delta IV heavy in plan yet? Something that can launch 20-25 ton to LEO?


----------



## Guynextdoor2

faithfulguy said:


> congrats to India for a successful launch.


 
Do my eyes deceive me? 



faithfulguy said:


> Does India have any real heavy launched vehicle in the class of delta IV heavy in plan yet? Something that can launch 20-25 ton to LEO?


 
We don't know their plans beyond the ULV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zootinali



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blast##

Hello Happy new year everybody .m new and m from Arunachal Pradesh the most eastern most state of india . ...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## gslv mk3

faithfulguy said:


> Does India have any real heavy launched vehicle in the class of* delta IV heavy* in plan yet? Something that can launch 20-25 ton to LEO?



Whats the purpose?We dont have any space station program.


----------



## Screambowl

all those who are commenting here don't even know a single fact about rocket science. And they are having debate on this sensitive technology of cryogenics LOL. Funny!! hahahaha.

But CONGRATS Fellas!!!!


----------



## npm

parbat voh sab se ūnchā, hamsāya āsmān ka
voh santari hamārā, voh pāsbān hamārā

Ai āb-i rūd-i Gangā! wuh din haiṉ yād tujh ko?
Utrā tire[10] kināre jab kārwāṉ hamārā

kuch bāt hai keh hastī, miṭati nahīn hamārī
sadiyon rahā hai dushman, daur-e-zamān hamārā

sāre jahān se acchā hindostān hamārā
ham bulbulain hai is ki, yeh gulsitān hamārā


Awesome job guys. My heartfelt congratulations to all the team members involved and also my fellow country men. 

-npm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indo-guy

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Riyaz gives more thrust than cryo stage....maybe we should have just strapped him instead of spending years building cryo stage.


 
Riyaz aint Cryo stage ....Riyaz is in crying stage ....!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zootinali

Blast## said:


> Hello Happy new year everybody .m new and m from Arunachal Pradesh the most eastern most state of india . ...


 welcome !! please use the introduction thread bhai.....

I hope this news get published in front page of british news paper "The Guardian" .. it `s always fun to read their admiration for our space programmes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blast##

zootinali said:


> welcome !! please use the introduction thread bhai.....
> 
> I hope this news get published in front page of british news paper "The Guardian" .. it `s always fun to read their admiration for our space programmes




Thanks but i can't seem to find it .. could u help me out here ..ha ha


----------



## Indo-guy

faithfulguy said:


> Does India have any real heavy launched vehicle in the class of delta IV heavy in plan yet? Something that can launch 20-25 ton to LEO?


India is developing 2000 kN semi-cryogenic engine ...it will form core of ULV ...which will have max load of 15 tons to LEO...it can be boosted to 25 tons ...

ULV is still in drawing phase ...

But then India isn't in any race ....

We know we have long way to go .... but we will arrive there at our own pace and at our own terms !!!



Guynextdoor2 said:


> Do my eyes deceive me?
> 
> 
> 
> We don't know their plans beyond the ULV


 

ULV capacity can be boosted to 25 tons to LEO ...

I don't think India will really need that kind of capacity in foreseeable near-future although ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

Indo-guy said:


> India is developing 2000Kn semi-cryogenic engine ...it will form core of ULV ...which will have max load of 15 tons to LEO...it can be boosted to 25 tons ...
> 
> ULV is still in *drawing phase* ...
> 
> But then India isn't in any race ....
> 
> We know we have long way to go .... but we will arrive there at our own pace and at our own terms !!!



Well mate building blocks are there-s200 boosters are already tested,CE 20 would be undergo first flight in 2017,SCE 200 would be ready for testing by 2017...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zootinali

Blast## said:


> Thanks but i can't seem to find it .. could u help me out here ..ha ha


 Members Introduction | Pakistan Defence



Blast## said:


> Thanks but i can't seem to find it .. could u help me out here ..ha ha


 defence.pk/forums/members-introduction.42/


----------



## gslv mk3

Thrust (vacuum) - 2000 kN
Isp (vacuum) - 3285 N-s/kg
Chamber Pressure - 18 MPa
Mixture Ratio - 2.65
Thrust Throttling - 65-105 (% of nominal thrust) 
Engine gimbal - 8 degrees (in two planes)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## itachiii

Blast## said:


> Hello Happy new year everybody .m new and m from Arunachal Pradesh the most eastern most state of india . ...



welcome to pdf bro....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indo-guy

gslv mk3 said:


> Well mate building blocks are there-s200 boosters are already tested,CE 20 would be undergo first flight in 2017,SCE 200 would be ready for testing by 2017...


 
Our immediate priority would be perfecting CE 20 so that GSLV Mk III can be functional ....

It will become launch vehicle workhorse for next decade ...

We are looking at ULV basically to kick in after 2025 -2030 ...

which is fine given our resources and priorities ... 



as far as Semi Cryogenic Engine is concerned this is the progress so far ....

*The Preliminary Design Review (PDR) for Semi-cryogenic engine development has been completed. Preparation of fabrication drawings of subsystems have been completed. A MOU has been signed with NFTDC for the realisation of copper alloy for Thrust chamber. Single element Pre-Burner (PB) injector realised and injector spray charaterisation using PIV was carried out. Test facility for single element pre-burner commissioned at PRG facility, VSSC. Semi Cryo Test facility design by M/s Rolta has been completed. 
Design of Semi Cryo Engine including heat exchanger and ejector is competed. Fabrication drawings and documents are generated based on the PDR and joint reviews. Configuration design of subscale engine is completed. Preliminary Design Review (PDR) of Hydraulic Actuation System
(HAS) and Hydraulic Power System (HPS) for Engine Gimbal control is completed and Technical specifications are finalized.
Single Element Pre-Burner injector element has been hot tested successfully. Ignition of LOX/Isrosene propellant with hypergolic slug igniter and flame holding, demonstration of safe handling of pyrophoric fluid TEA, validation of start sequence, characterization of injector elements and qualification of Hayness-214 material are the major achievements of the tests.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

Indo-guy said:


> India is developing 2000Kn semi-cryogenic engine ...it will form core of ULV ...which will have max load of 15 tons to LEO...it can be boosted to 25 tons ...
> 
> ULV is still in drawing phase ...
> 
> But then India isn't in any race ....
> 
> We know we have long way to go .... but we will arrive there at our own pace and at our own terms !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ULV capacity can be boosted to 25 tons to LEO ...
> 
> I don't think India will really need that kind of capacity in foreseeable near-future although ...


 

When will ULV be ready for testing? And the previous post just responded.


----------



## Blast##

zootinali said:


> Members Introduction | Pakistan Defence
> 
> 
> defence.pk/forums/members-introduction.42/




Thanks alot ..i think i jst managed to post my introduction ..ha ha . still lots of confuzions ...


----------



## Indo-guy

faithfulguy said:


> When will ULV be ready for testing? And the previous post just responded.


 
Semi-cryogenic engine SCE-200 and Cryogenic Engine CE-25 are expected to be tested in 2017 .
so I guess ULV can be expected to be functional by2020 or so ...

But 2025 is more realistic time frame ...given inordinate delays that can be expected ....

after all only US and Russia have this capability so far ....!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

Indo-guy said:


> Semi-cryogenic engine SCE-160 and Cryogenic Engine CE-25 are expected to be tested in 2017 .
> so I guess ULV can be expected to be functional by2020 or so ...
> 
> But 2025 is more realistic time frame ...given inordinate delays that can be expected ....
> 
> after all only US and Russia have this capability so far ....!!!


 
Which capability are you talking about? Semi-cryogenic engine?


----------



## Indo-guy

faithfulguy said:


> Which capability are you talking about? Semi-cryogenic engine?


 
Yeh as far as I know only US and Russia have functional Semi cryogenic engines ...

UK had tested semi cryogenic engine in past ... but I am not sure if it is in use ...

China has also tested its semi cryogenic engines YF 100 , YF 117 ... in 2007 ( derived from Russian RD 120 Semi cryogenic engines )

I am not sure if it is in use ...


----------



## Skull and Bones

faithfulguy said:


> Which capability are you talking about? Semi-cryogenic engine?



Replacing hydrogen with Kerosene.


----------



## digitaltiger

Guys I browsed all 36 pages to read each n every comment posted. congrats to all. Ironically pvt news channels dont give much weightage to such news. They r mostly interested in fcu#!ng Arvind K's happy ness. Great show ISRO.


----------



## Jayanta

PARIKRAMA said:


> i don know why Oscar or other Mods don stop such trolling.. suddenly in last few months the standard and decorum in PDF seems to sky dive.. rather than being happy abt an achievement of neighbor and trying hard to become better by upgrading thyselves, it seems a incessant mud slinging madness is always there in the forum...
> 
> Feel sad that when we are having a good day and providing new avenues for cheaper satellite launch to asian and other countries, the thread gt just lost in silly trolling...
> 
> Grow up ... a nation cant become better by doing mindless things.. take inspiration.. take challenges and become better.. as a human being evolve...



Are you sure you don't know why???


----------



## jaiind

ISRO made India proud again . What a great start for india in this new year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DeathInvader

Thank you ISRO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rahul1563

jarves said:


> LOL,Are you an idiot lol........





XiNiX said:


> Ha ha .....Kya Baat Hai...
> 
> IN : Mere Paas Agni V , MKI aur GSLV hai.... Arihant aur Vikki Bhi Hai.....
> PK ( Rote Hue ) : Mere Paas na.. Mere Paas........ JF17 Hai....
> 
> PS : Bas Kuch saal ki der hai.. jaha India nano ke chakkar me time waste kar raha hai.. pakistan ka bachaa bachaa JF17 uda raha hoga ( Cockpit se nahi... baba BOMB se... wo jaise Eyrene Udaya tha naa.. us type se..)






Riaz Hussain said:


> The whole rocket weighs 414,000kgs but it can only only carry 2 tonnes. LOLOL
> 
> 
> In any case, JF-17 can perform anti-satellite role as well, don't forget that. In a war, all your satellites are juicy targets for the Thunder! All your communications and spy sats will be knocked out by the JF-17 the moment war starts. So there is no advantage to India from these satellites in case of war.


Ya you can but in your dreams............u just need to sleep for that


----------



## Rahul1563

Blast## said:


> Hello Happy new year everybody .m new and m from Arunachal Pradesh the most eastern most state of india . ...


Hey your comment will burn the @$$ of chinees members


----------



## Screambowl

Even F22 cannot bring down a satellite. Forget JF 17. No one will give Pakistan this technology. Man don't wana fall to this level of discussion,


----------



## Solomon2

Indo-guy said:


> India has mastered Cryogenic technology !!!


Um, no. You'll "master" it when you develop the ability to stop and restart the engine in space. It's a bit more tricky, take maybe a few more years of work, but important if you want to use the engine and high-energy upper stage to put payloads into temporary parking orbit, as NASA does for interplanetary and lunar missions. It also increases the margin of safety for manned missions.

Congrats, India. You are now fifty years behind the U.S., which developed the "Centaur" hydrogen-fueled upper stage in the mid-1960s.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PoKeMon

Solomon2 said:


> Congrats, India. You are now fifty years behind the U.S., which developed the "Centaur" hydrogen-fueled upper stage in the mid-1960s.



That was not required.


----------



## Screambowl

Guys, it is a good day that we have this technology. But this is one launch. It will take 2-3 more launches to confirm its reliability and design. More over, we need to be calm, because this is not a new technology. There are many other advances in the field of cryogenics like quantum cooling , quantum heat engine etc. So it is a long way to go.



IND_PAK said:


> That was not required.


he is right, of course it is a milestone, but this technology is not new. Many advances have already happened. We have to test new types of cryogenic engines, which will take another decade.

http://power.itp.ac.cn/~suncp/papers/PR/PRE07-2.pdf


----------



## Solomon2

IND_PAK said:


> That was not required.


How many toilets could India provide its citizens for the cost of one spaceship? India didn't have to splurge to develop this booster; China, Russia, the U.S., France, could all have provided this service. It won't lead to a new industry of space launching; you need a long successful record for that. So why should my charity and tax dollars go to help India's poor, when India's ruling class won't spend the rupees to help the poor themselves?


----------



## Screambowl

Solomon2 said:


> How many toilets could India provide its citizens for the cost of one spaceship? India didn't have to splurge to develop this booster; China, Russia, the U.S., France, could all have provided this service. It won't lead to a new industry of space launching; you need a long successful record for that. So why should my charity and tax dollars go to help India's poor, when India's ruling class won't spend the rupees to help the poor themselves?



Dude, to build a toilet it requires a lot of effort. you have to dig earth for iron, make pipes, pollute the world, mine the limestone out from earth, hence destroying the nature. We are learned and intelligent so we don't don't harass nature like fools.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PoKeMon

Solomon2 said:


> How many toilets could India provide its citizens for the cost of one spaceship? India didn't have to splurge to develop this booster; China, Russia, the U.S., France, could all have provided this service. It won't lead to a new industry of space launching; you need a long successful record for that. So why should my charity and tax dollars go to help India's poor, when India's ruling class won't spend the rupees to help the poor themselves?



So that when we do that after 50 years you can boast that we are 100 yrs behind US?

When we look into development be look for exclusive one. We cant neglect one aspect to go for another. Science need to given importance and can not be traded off for toilets. The budget is well distributed and such developments will only help in getting more revenues to build more toilets.

Just dont post your rants, you know we have to pay 80-90 million USD for one sat launch which now we can do for only 30 million USD and we can be a good substitute for sat launch for developing countries hence earning more revenues to help poor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Screambowl

IND_PAK said:


> So that when we do that after 50 years you can boast that we are 100 yrs behind US?
> 
> When we look into development be look for exclusive one. We cant neglect one aspect to go for another. Science need to given importance and can not be traded off for toilets. The budget is well distributed and such developments will only help in getting more revenues to build more toilets.
> 
> Just dont post your rants, you know we have to pay 80-90 million USD for one sat launch which now we can do for only 30 million USD and we can be a good substitute for sat launch for developing countries hence earning more revenues to help poor.



why are you even giving him such an aristocratic reply?


----------



## Solomon2

Screambowl said:


> Dude, to build a toilet it requires a lot of effort -





IND_PAK said:


> Just dont post your rants, you know we have to pay 80-90 million USD for one sat launch which now we can do for only 30 million USD and we can be a good substitute for sat launch for developing countries hence earning more revenues to help poor.


You guys have answers to the first question but not the second. I'll be sure to tell my congressman; he likes Pakistanis a lot more, he won't need much encouragement, especially with the Khobragade affair raising disgust of India in Washington to unprecedented levels.


----------



## Screambowl

Solomon2 said:


> You guys have answers to the first question but not the second. I'll be sure to tell my congressman; he likes Pakistanis a lot more, he won't need much encouragement, especially with the Khobragade affair raising disgust of India in Washington to unprecedented levels.




*actually peeing in open, or pooping in open costs us 2 dollar fine, while using toilets is cheap, costs us only 5 cents. We like to go for expensive things.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## satishkumarcsc

Solomon2 said:


> Um, no. You'll "master" it when you develop the ability to stop and restart the engine in space. It's a bit more tricky, take maybe a few more years of work, but important if you want to use the engine and high-energy upper stage to put payloads into temporary parking orbit, as NASA does for interplanetary and lunar missions. It also increases the margin of safety for manned missions.
> 
> Congrats, India. You are now fifty years behind the U.S., which developed the "Centaur" hydrogen-fueled upper stage in the mid-1960s.



And Hail Hitler! for that....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SouthDesi

Solomon2 said:


> I'll be sure to tell my congressman; he likes Pakistanis a lot more, he won't need much encouragement, especially with the Khobragade affair raising disgust of India in Washington to unprecedented levels.



Nothing new, they have spent already billions and decades to make it work with Pakistan.You know that failed story better.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## liall

Solomon2 said:


> Um, no. You'll "master" it when you develop the ability to stop and restart the engine in space. It's a bit more tricky, take maybe a few more years of work, but important if you want to use the engine and high-energy upper stage to put payloads into temporary parking orbit, as NASA does for interplanetary and lunar missions. It also increases the margin of safety for manned missions.
> 
> Congrats, India. You are now fifty years behind the U.S., which developed the "Centaur" hydrogen-fueled upper stage in the mid-1960s.



Least we got there 50 years later which is still a club exclusive to a few countries. Hope we bridge the technical gaps faster from now onwards

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mike_Brando

Solomon2 said:


> How many toilets could India provide its citizens for the cost of one spaceship? India didn't have to splurge to develop this booster; China, Russia, the U.S., France, could all have provided this service. It won't lead to a new industry of space launching; you need a long successful record for that. So why should my charity and tax dollars go to help India's poor, when India's ruling class won't spend the rupees to help the poor themselves?


mate i used to think that you were a sensible poster in this forum but guess what i was wrong.
secondly we don't need your charity money nor did we ask for it.in fact the GoI has strictly turned down any U.S. charitable help in the past couple of years as we have enough money and resources to take care of ourselves.so you are totally wrong in this respect.maybe your charity money is being spent in Africa or in some other country,so i would rather suggest you to contact your charitable organisation and get the details of it's spending....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## liall

Solomon2 said:


> How many toilets could India provide its citizens for the cost of one spaceship? India didn't have to splurge to develop this booster; China, Russia, the U.S., France, could all have provided this service. It won't lead to a new industry of space launching; you need a long successful record for that. So why should my charity and tax dollars go to help India's poor, when India's ruling class won't spend the rupees to help the poor themselves?



Your Dollars? Are you kidding me?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Screambowl

USA without Indians = GSLV without Cryogenic Motor


----------



## sarthak

Solomon2 said:


> You guys have answers to the first question but not the second. I'll be sure to tell my congressman; he likes Pakistanis a lot more, he won't need much encouragement, especially with the Khobragade affair raising disgust of India in Washington to unprecedented levels.




LOL, we don;'t need to answer you , do whatever the **** you want. Also it's the other way around. The Khobragade affair has ensured that US diplomats will be treated worse than the diplomats of our worst neighbours. Now goodbye , faggot. , and Hail Hitler !



Mike_Brando said:


> mate i used to think that you were a sensible poster in this forum but guess what i was wrong.
> secondly we don't need your charity money nor did we ask for it.in fact the GoI has strictly turned down any U.S. charitable help in the past couple of years as we have enough money and resources to take care of ourselves.so you are totally wrong in this respect.maybe your charity money is being spent in Africa or in some other country,so i would rather suggest you to contact your charitable organisation and get the details of it's spending....




Why are you giving him such a soft reply? Just post a pic of a concentration camp and ask him to **** off. People like that don't deserve a sensible reply..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## armchairPrivate

I scanned the international news - google news, yahoo news. These two news organizations are most prolific in news gathering.

There's no mention of India firing any rocket, let alone a GSLV. I guess it's not such a big deal after all.


----------



## Solomon2

sarthak said:


> LOL, we don;'t need to answer you , do whatever the **** you want... goodbye , faggot. , and Hail Hitler !


You're really not the sort of person we Americans like to have relations with, anyway. If there are a lot of Indians who decide to remain blind exploiting bigots, Americans will see India as a small loss. 

Times have changed; it's America that has the moral high ground. The lefties won't come out in support of India here, as they did in the 1960s and 70s.


----------



## Mike_Brando

sarthak said:


> LOL, we don;'t need to answer you , do whatever the **** you want. Also it's the other way around. The Khobragade affair has ensured that US diplomats will be treated worse than the diplomats of our worst neighbours. Now goodbye , faggot. , and Hail Hitler !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you giving him such a soft reply? Just post a pic of a concentration camp and ask him to **** off. These people don't deserve a sensible reply.


why should i stoop to his level when i know that i can do a lot better than that.besides i have a great respect for the Jewish people and i can't start disrespecting all of them just because Solomon is a Jewish originated person.besides there are tons of people like solomon in this forum who can't see India achieving success,so it's better to let them burn in jealousy.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Screambowl

armchairPrivate said:


> I scanned the international news - google news, yahoo news. These two news organizations are most prolific in news gathering.
> 
> There's no mention of India firing any rocket, let alone a GSLV. I guess it's not such a big deal after all.



It's fine. There is long way to go.


----------



## Mike_Brando

Solomon2 said:


> You're really not the sort of person we Americans like to have relations with, anyway. If there are a lot of Indians who decide to remain blind exploiting bigots, Americans will see India as a small loss.
> 
> Times have changed; it's America that has the moral high ground. The lefties won't come out in support of India here, as they did in the 1960s and 70s.


we don't need your support.if we could live 5 decades(the enitire cold war period when you were cosying up in bed with our dear western neighbor) without it then surely we can do that in the future also.i think you have already got the answer.we don't want our country to become an American stooge.Period!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kyle Sun

Anybody here tell me it is launched successfully or not ?

it should be launched yesterday ,right ?


----------



## jarves

Kyle Sun said:


> Anybody here tell me it is launched successfully or not ?
> 
> it should be launched yesterday ,right ?


Its successfulll.......
I have one question if you dont mind..........


----------



## sarthak

Solomon2 said:


> You're really not the sort of person we Americans like to have relations with, anyway. If there are a lot of Indians who decide to remain blind exploiting bigots, Americans will see India as a small loss.
> 
> Times have changed; it's America that has the moral high ground. The lefties won't come out in support of India here, as they did in the 1960s and 70s.



Yeah , whatever cuntbrick . We have a population of more than a billion , we are self sustainable and don't really need anyone. Our trade with the US is not that large anyway , so it won't be such a huge loss for us either.

Times have changed here also. A Hindu Nationalist Party is about to come to power and that party doesn't like to take too much $hit from anyone. 

And here's something especially for you , dic%weed , as consequence of your cheek.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kyle Sun

jarves said:


> Its successfulll.......
> I have one question if you dont mind..........


Okay , congratulations!

Ask what ever question you want !


----------



## Screambowl

Kyle Sun said:


> Anybody here tell me it is launched successfully or not ?
> 
> it should be launched yesterday ,right ?



launched successfully .. satellite deployed


----------



## jarves

Kyle Sun said:


> Okay , congratulations!
> 
> Ask what ever question you want !


Are you really from China?or you have lived some years of your life outside of China also?


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## liall

PLEASE do not insult Jewish people or post Hitler pictures because of one person. Report post and move on or better ignore. No need for hateful posts in here.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kyle Sun

jarves said:


> Are you really from China?or you have lived some years of your life outside of China also?



I am definitely Chinese, I go to another country for example US because of business trip or holiday !

Why you ask this ?


----------



## sarthak

Mike_Brando said:


> why should i stoop to his level when i know that i can do a lot better than that.besides i have a great respect for the Jewish people and i can't start disrespecting all of them just because Solomon is a Jewish originated person.besides there are tons of people like solomon in this forum who can't see India achieving success,so it's better to let them burn in jealousy.....




True , I have nothing against Jews either. But I have learnt this from experience. When arguing with a ****in retard , it's best to use things that hurt him best. Else, if you keep being apologetic , he'll defeat you with his retardedness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

Kyle Sun said:


> I am definitely Chinese, I go to another country for example US because of business trip or holiday !
> 
> Why you ask this ?


Because your views are not that much anti-India......


----------



## PoKeMon

Solomon2 said:


> You guys have answers to the first question but not the second. I'll be sure to tell my congressman; he likes Pakistanis a lot more, he won't need much encouragement, especially with the Khobragade affair raising disgust of India in Washington to unprecedented levels.



No wonder for us...you guys have promoted terrorism only. Go ahead with your interest, we dont give a damn. We have sustained well without US.


----------



## sarthak

liall said:


> PLEASE do not insult Jewish people or post Hitler pictures because of one person. Report post and move on or better ignore. No need for hateful posts in here.



I never explicitly insulted Jewish people. I find Hitler pics funny just like people find the Holocaust Jokes funny and i thereby posted them. If that Solomon TWAT is hurt , then that's too bad. Ok , I'm off for some fresh air. It's hotter than a Jewish Oven inside my room.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yuba

sarthak said:


> I never explicitly insulted Jewish people. I find Hitler pics funny just like people find the Holocaust Jokes funny and i thereby posted them. If that Solomon TWAT is hurt , then that's too bad. Ok , I'm off for some fresh air. It's hotter than a Jewish Oven inside my room.


How are you not insulting jewish people you are making jokes about a genocide commited against their people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyle Sun

jarves said:


> Because your views are not that much anti-India......



...........

I can understand you .

There are many Chinese people like to mock India in China Forum , and also Indian mock China here,Coz we two countries do have war in 1960S,even now we still have border dispute.

But India and China both have very long history ,we keep good neighborhood for most of the time . I think we do not need to have so much hostility .

Suspend dispute and Work together is a much better way to go .

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## jarves

Kyle Sun said:


> ...........
> 
> I can understand you .
> 
> There are many Chinese people like to mock India in China Forum , and also Indian mock China here,Coz we two countries do have war in 1960S,even now we still have border dispute.
> 
> But India and China both have very long history ,we keep good neighborhood for most of the time . I think we do not need to have so much hostility .
> 
> Suspend dispute and Work together is a much better way to go .


What is the general perception about India in China?


----------



## scientien

Screambowl said:


> Guys, it is a good day that we have this technology. But this is one launch. It will take 2-3 more launches to confirm its reliability and design. More over, we need to be calm, because this is not a new technology. There are many other advances in the field of cryogenics like quantum cooling , quantum heat engine etc. So it is a long way to go.



quantum cooling is not used for Cryogenic Engines in any sense cause it is not that economic well no one uses it for cryogenic engines, it is used in study of how matter behave at near absolute zero temperature.
and technology like laser cooling quantum cooling are not new for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

SouthDesi said:


> Nothing new, they have spent already billions and decades to make it work with Pakistan.You know that failed story better.


Arrggh. Good point.


liall said:


> Least we got there 50 years later which is still a club exclusive to a few countries. Hope we bridge the technical gaps faster from now onwards


I admire and respect the Indians who contributed to this accomplishment, but not the people who decided "let's burn the money ourselves!" to make an "indigenous Indian" satellite launcher as an expensive token of patriotism.



Mike_Brando said:


> why should i stoop to his level when i know that i can do a lot better than that.besides i have a great respect for the Jewish people and i can't start disrespecting all of them just because Solomon is a Jewish originated person.besides there are tons of people like solomon in this forum who can't see India achieving success,so it's better to let them burn in jealousy.....





liall said:


> PLEASE do not insult Jewish people or post Hitler pictures because of one person. Report post and move on or better ignore. No need for hateful posts in here.





sarthak said:


> True , I have nothing against Jews either. But I have learnt this from experience. When arguing with a ****in retard -.



Gentlemen, I _am_ impressed. You kept your anger and disgust at a personal level. A Pakistani would likely have gone on a bender decrying all Jews everywhere, or at least all Zionists. Well done!



sarthak said:


> I never explicitly insulted Jewish people. I find Hitler pics funny just like people find the Holocaust Jokes funny and i thereby posted them. If that Solomon TWAT is hurt , then that's too bad.


I'm not hurt; my first thought was that your picture was tasteless, my second was that I'm amazed that you bothered to waste your time on it.



sarthak said:


> I'm off for some fresh air. It's hotter than a Jewish Oven inside my room.


This _was_ nasty: the implication that the ovens my grandparents burned in were those of the Jews themselves, not the Nazis. I get enough of this Zionists-are-responsible-for-the-Holocaust drek from Pakistanis and Arabs. Though perhaps you didn't realize what you did here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Solomon2 said:


> I admire and respect the Indians who contributed to this accomplishment, but not the people who decided "let's burn the money ourselves!" to make an "indigenous Indian" satellite launcher as an expensive token of patriotism.



*Our money.our choice.*

*Mind your own business.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kyle Sun

jarves said:


> What is the general perception about India in China?



positive aspect :
1 economy grown fast 
2 military power
3 nice IT industry 

negative aspect:
1 caste system
2 bad infrastructure water/power/traffic/public sanitary 
3 ally with US
4 bad public security (so many women were raped )

Some Chinese do not like Indian coz india ally with us and against china ,and they also do not like japan , but it is quite different ways.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

gslv mk3 said:


> *Our money.our choice.*
> 
> *Mind your own business.*


Good idea. Cuts both ways, of course.


----------



## gslv mk3

Solomon2 said:


> How many toilets could India provide its citizens for the cost of one spaceship? India didn't have to splurge to develop this booster; China, Russia, the U.S., France, could all have provided this service. It won't lead to a new industry of space launching; you need a long successful record for that. So why should my charity and tax dollars go to help India's poor, when India's ruling class won't spend the rupees to help the poor themselves?



Your charity and tax dollars?China, Russia, the U.S., France would have provided this service?At what cost?It was USSR who launched worlds first sat.Why did you start developing one on your own then?USSR could have provided this service?The same with Manned space mission?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Screambowl

scientien said:


> quantum cooling is not used for Cryogenic Engines in any sense cause it is not that economic well no one uses it for cryogenic engines, it is used in study of how matter behave at near absolute zero temperature.
> and technology like laser cooling quantum cooling are not new for us.



it is used in control engineering of electronics attached with the engine. Research is going on.


----------



## Solomon2

gslv mk3 said:


> Your charity and tax dollars?China, Russia, the U.S., France would have provided this service?At what cost?


Depends on the launcher. Cheapest would be maybe $11,000/kg to LEO provided by the Falcon launcher. 



> It was USSR who launched worlds first sat.Why did you start developing one on your own then?USSR could have provided this service?The same with Manned space mission?


That gets into the history of the Cold War and the Space Race. It seems too OT to cover here; you might want to read some books by Willy Ley on it.

Curiously, several U.S. launchers today are a mix of U.S. and Russian technologies. For example, the current Atlas 5 heavy-lift booster uses Russian engines for the lower stage and a U.S.-built hydrogen upper stage.


----------



## liall

Solomon2 said:


> I admire and respect the Indians who contributed to this accomplishment, but not the people who decided "let's burn the money ourselves!" to make an "indigenous Indian" satellite launcher as an expensive token of patriotism.



You should be smarter. Ingenious launcher would save 50-70% in launching heavy satellites that translates to millions of dollars. So it is not about burning the money it is about saving the money

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

liall said:


> You should be smarter. Ingenious launcher would save 50-70% in launching heavy satellites that translates to millions of dollars. So it is not about burning the money it is about saving the money


Show me the calculations.


----------



## kbd-raaf

@Solomon2 I completely disagree with most of what you have to say. But I apologise on behalf of the Indians who posted racist remarks to you. We're better than that, I like to think so.



Kyle Sun said:


> positive aspect :
> * 1 economy grown fast *
> 2 military power
> 3 nice IT industry
> 
> negative aspect:
> * 1 caste system*
> 2 bad infrastructure water/power/traffic/public sanitary
> * 3 ally with US
> 4 bad public security (so many women were raped )*
> 
> Some Chinese do not like Indian coz india ally with us and against china ,and they also do not like japan , but it is quite different ways.



1) Not anymore  Check recent growth rates

1) This has mostly been eradicated in large parts of Indian society. Though it does still exist in some backwards villages I'm afraid.

3) India is not allied with the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## gslv mk3

Solomon2 said:


> That gets into the history of the Cold War and the Space Race. It seems too OT to cover here; you might want to read some books by Willy Ley on it.
> 
> Curiously, several U.S. launchers today are a mix of U.S. and Russian technologies. For example, the current *Atlas 5 *heavy-lift booster uses Russian engines for the lower stage and a U.S.-built hydrogen upper stage.



I know that.But what about offering the same advice to France & China who got into this field much later???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## liall

Solomon2 said:


> Show me the calculations.



This is the statement of ISRO Chairman so I would consider it to be accurate enough. 

The country pays around *$85-90 million* or around *Rs.500 crore* as launch fee for sending up a 3.5-tonne communication satellite. The cost of satellite is separate.

He said the cost of GSLV is *Rs.220* crore.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Solomon2 said:


> Show me the calculations.


India has been paying $85-90 million (around Rs 500 crore) as launch fee to foreign space agencies for sending communication satellites weighing up to 3.5 tonnes.
GSLV-D5 launch puts India in 'cryo club' | Business Standard


----------



## Kyle Sun

kbd-raaf said:


> @Solomon2 I completely disagree with most of what you have to say. But I apologise on behalf of the Indians who posted racist remarks to you. We're better than that, I like to think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Not anymore  Check recent growth rates
> 
> 1) This has mostly been eradicated in large parts of Indian society. Though it does still exist in some backwards villages I'm afraid.
> 
> 3) India is not allied with the US.



1) China also 

1) India keep most of your tradition , no matter it is good or not . But Chinese drop too much our own tradition during developing , some Chinese live like western people.

3) Yes , India never sign a military treaty with US like NATO, but US like to sell weapons to India , there must be some reasons for that .


----------



## Solomon2

Solomon2 said:


> Show me the calculations.


I just did a rough of the calculations. The GSLV _may_ be a bit (~3%!) cheaper than the Falcon 9 for launching _one_ satellite to GTO (though it's not at all clear if the GSLV-D5 price of Rs. 220 crore is just marginal cost or figures in development costs) but the Falcon Heavy is cheaper than the GSLV-D5 if two or more 3.5-tonne satellites are launched.

Either way, you're not talking like the Indian officials are boasting, of saving 50-70% of the launch costs.



AnnoyingOrange said:


> India has been paying $85-90 million (around Rs 500 crore) as launch fee to foreign space agencies for sending communication satellites weighing up to 3.5 tonnes.


Use SpaceX instead. As for the "payments" to foreign gov't agencies, this is probably still shared by foreign development aid; the first use of NASA spacecraft for India education & development goes back to at least 1975.


----------



## kbd-raaf

Kyle Sun said:


> 1) China also
> 
> 1) India keep most of your tradition , no matter it is good or not . But Chinese drop too much our own tradition during developing , some Chinese live like western people.
> 
> 3) Yes , India never sign a military treaty with US like NATO, but US like to sell weapons to India , there must be some reasons for that .



Traditions should evolve and change with time. Kings and Queens etc were the norm a few hundred years ago, people who were born into their roles in life. Nowadays, regardless of whether you live in a democracy or in one-party systems like China, you can only become a leader if you possess the skills and experience. That should apply in all aspects of society. Nobody should be born into their roles in life. That is what the caste system says and that has to stop. Good traditions should continue, bad ones should be stopped.

The only thing I don't like about how Chinese society has evolved; is how Chinese people don't usually wear their traditional clothing for everyday use, atleast in my short stop-over in Hong Kong, I didn't see too much of it. In India, that still happens.

India buys weapons from the US because they fulfill a need of the Indian military. India also buys weapons from Russia, France, etc.


----------



## gslv mk3

Solomon2 said:


> I just did a rough of the calculations. The GSLV _may_ be a bit (~3%!) cheaper than the Falcon 9 for launching _one_ satellite to GTO (though it's not at all clear if the GSLV-D5 price of Rs. 220 crore is just marginal cost or figures in development costs) but the Falcon Heavy is cheaper than the GSLV-D5 if two or more 3.5-tonne satellites are launched.
> 
> Either way, you're not talking like the Indian officials are boasting, of saving 50-70% of the launch costs.
> 
> Use SpaceX instead. As for the "payments" to foreign gov't agencies, this is* probably still shared by foreign development aid*; the first use of NASA spacecraft for India education & development goes back to at least 1975.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyle Sun

kbd-raaf said:


> Traditions should evolve and change with time. Kings and Queens etc were the norm a few hundred years ago, people who were born into their roles in life. Nowadays, regardless of whether you live in a democracy or in one-party systems like China, you can only become a leader if you possess the skills and experience. That should apply in all aspects of society. Nobody should be born into their roles in life. That is what the caste system says and that has to stop. Good traditions should continue, bad ones should be stopped.
> 
> The only thing I don't like about how Chinese society has evolved; is how Chinese people don't usually wear their traditional clothing for everyday use, atleast in my short stop-over in Hong Kong, I didn't see too much of it. In India, that still happens.
> 
> India buys weapons from the US because they fulfill a need of the Indian military. India also buys weapons from Russia, France, etc.



About the tradition , agree with you !

About the weapons, China also want to buy US weapon or tech even it is not the best in US, but US will not sell us , that is the key .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

gslv mk3 said:


>


You really have to be more suspicious of what gov't officials tell you, especially when they have a personal interest in the matter. "Don't trust until you verify" should be your motto, until you can be sure they've made progress.


----------



## MilSpec

Solomon2 said:


> How many toilets could India provide its citizens for the cost of one spaceship? India didn't have to splurge to develop this booster; China, Russia, the U.S., France, could all have provided this service. It won't lead to a new industry of space launching; you need a long successful record for that. *So why should my charity and tax dollars go to help I*ndia's poor, when India's ruling class won't spend the rupees to help the poor themselves?


Should have asked similar questions wwhen your tax dollars went to :
Funding the iraq war
Wall street Bail out
Detroit Bailout
NSA survellence on it's own citizens
the list in unending!

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## gslv mk3

Solomon2 said:


> You really have to be more suspicious of what gov't officials tell you, especially when they have a personal interest in the matter. "Don't trust until you verify" should be your motto, until you can be sure they've made progress.



Maybe the cost of gslv d 5 & gsat 14 was paid by your 'aid' too.Now go troll elsewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indushek

Congratulations to all Indians and those who are enjoying our success.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Solomon2

sandy_3126 said:


> Should have asked similar questions wwhen your tax dollars went to :
> Funding the iraq war
> Wall street Bail out
> Detroit Bailout
> NSA survellence on it's own citizens
> the list in unending!


We did and still do. 
I'll take your, "I'll throw it back in your face!" attitude as an implicit admission of defeat. 
Good night.


----------



## gslv mk3

indushek said:


> Congratulations to all Indians and those who are enjoying our success.



& GTFO to trolls trolling about poverty,toilets & aid in this thread ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sarthak

yuba said:


> How are you not insulting jewish people you are making jokes about a genocide commited against their people.



Well , it's a joke for me , it might not be for him. South Park makes lot of jokes against Jews and people find them funny. What's funny for one isn't necessarily for the other , that's true for every joke. Hey , why not stop insulting Justin Bieber and Kayne West , it might hurt their feelings afterall? And to be honest , even if I did hurt his feelings , he was asking for it.
He's being too presumptuous. He wants us to beg and apologize for our comments to him. Go back and search for one of his comments. He basically said if we are not apologetic , he will go and tell his superiors to do things against Indian interests.
Here's exactly what he said.
"I'll be sure to tell my congressman; he likes Pakistanis a lot more, he won't need much encouragement, especially with the Khobragade affair raising disgust of India in Washington to unprecedented levels."

LOL ,if he's going to come to the Indian defence section and blackmail all Internet Hindus , he'll have to pay for it and he'll definitely have things and insults coming his way from my side. Tell him to stop being so presumptuous and arrogant and perhaps he won't get such insults in the future. What is he? A fuc*in 3rd grade kid? Hey , if you don't stop making fun of me, I'll go tell the teacher , blah blah blah.

Jokes don't make one a racist person. If someone offers me a billion dollars to kill or even maim a Jewish Person and get away with the crime , I wouldn't take a second to decline the offer. However , I will keep using these jokes against jews who try to insult my country.


----------



## cloud_9

armchairPrivate said:


> I scanned the international news - google news, yahoo news. These two news organizations are most prolific in news gathering.
> 
> There's no mention of India firing any rocket, let alone a GSLV. I guess it's not such a big deal after all.



India blasts into elite space club with successful launch of cryogenic rocket — RT News

India successfully launches cutting-edge cryogenic rocket - Australia Network News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

India successfully launched GSLV D5 heavy lift rocket with satellite - Xinhua | English.news.cn

India launches satellite from space centre - Central & South Asia - Al Jazeera English

インド、国産の最新型極低温ロケットで衛星打ち上げに成功　写真4枚　国際ニュース：AFPBB News

India successfully launches cutting-edge cryogenic rocket - Yahoo News UK

Google and Yahoo News are aggregators optimized according to your location.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yuba

sarthak said:


> Well , it's a joke for me , it might not be for him. South Park makes lot of jokes against Jews and people find them funny. What's funny for one isn't necessarily for the other , that's true for every joke. Hey , why not stop insulting Justin Bieber and Kayne West , it might hurt their feelings afterall? And to be honest , even if I did hurt his feelings , he was asking for it.
> He's being too presumptuous. He wants us to beg and apologize for our comments to him. Go back and search for one of his comments. He basically said if we are not apologetic , he will go and tell his superiors to do things against Indian interests.
> Here's exactly what he said.
> "I'll be sure to tell my congressman; he likes Pakistanis a lot more, he won't need much encouragement, especially with the Khobragade affair raising disgust of India in Washington to unprecedented levels."
> 
> LOL ,if he's going to come to the Indian defence section and blackmail all Internet Hindus , he'll have to pay for it and he'll definitely have things and insults coming his way from my side. Tell him to stop being so presumptuous and arrogant and perhaps he won't get such insults in the future. What is he? A fuc*in 3rd grade kid? Hey , if you don't stop making fun of me, I'll go tell the teacher , blah blah blah.


Mate jokes about bieber or kanya west are totally differant then jokes about a genocide in which he might have lost family members.Him going to his congressman will not make much differance between the relations of the two countries while this diplomatic spat was going on we still signed a follow on order for c130.


----------



## sarthak

yuba said:


> Mate jokes about bieber or kanya west are totally differant then jokes about a genocide in which he might have lost family members.Him going to his congressman will not make much differance between the relations of the two countries while this diplomatic spat was going on we still signed a follow on order for c130.



I know bro , I highly doubt he even knows a congressman and I hardly even care if he goes to him. I insulted him because he dared to blackmail me and sort of make me bow before him . But yeah , I guess you are right. Some of what I said wasn't warranted. I'll try controlling my temper while dealing with trolls in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

cloud_9 said:


> India successfully launches cutting-edge cryogenic rocket - Australia Network News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)



From the article...



> India's first satellite launch, which was an Italian satellite, was in 2007.



International media?Even TOI does better !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

ISRO  DRDO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

close the thread.


----------



## bloo

Solomon2 said:


> We did and still do.
> I'll take your, "I'll throw it back in your face!" attitude as an implicit admission of defeat.
> Good night.



No son, you'll take it as a soon crashing superiority complex and go to sleep feeling good about yourself when you know sooo little about so many things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yuba

sarthak said:


> I know bro , I highly doubt he even knows a congressman and I hardly even care if he goes to him. I insulted him because he dared to blackmail me and sort of make me bow before him . But yeah , I guess you are right. Some of what I said wasn't warranted. I'll try controlling my temper while dealing with trolls in the future.


Just try to keep cool everyone has their views whether we like them or not soloman normally has good posts its just we dont agree with his view on this subject.


----------



## gslv mk3

*First orbit raising operation of GSAT-14 is successfully completed by firing the Apogee Motor for 3,134 seconds on Jan 06, 2014*

The evolution...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jarves

gslv mk3 said:


> *First orbit raising operation of GSAT-14 is successfully completed by firing the Apogee Motor for 3,134 seconds on Jan 06, 2014*
> 
> The evolution...


Are we devloping something bigger than the GSLVMK3?


----------



## Android

@*gslv mk3; *when is the first test flight of gslv mk3 scheduled for???


----------



## jarves

Android said:


> @*gslv mk3; *when is the first test flight of gslv mk3 scheduled for???


we will use gslvmk3 for sending a satellite in 2017.....
Suborbital tests will be held this year.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bloo

Android said:


> @*gslv mk3; *when is the first test flight of gslv mk3 scheduled for???



Around April 2014.


----------



## thesolar65

liall said:


> it is about saving the money



And also about making Money!!


----------



## jarves

@gslv mk3 ,please tell me,are we devloping something bigger than gslvmk3?


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Solomon2 said:


> How many toilets could India provide its citizens for the cost of one spaceship? India didn't have to splurge to develop this booster; China, Russia, the U.S., France, could all have provided this service. It won't lead to a new industry of space launching; you need a long successful record for that. So why should my charity and tax dollars go to help India's poor, when India's ruling class won't spend the rupees to help the poor themselves?



Yeah then don't send your peanuts to us. You jokers have got into the habit of theorizing 'ruling class' and whatnot. IT IS NOT YOUR F*ING BUSINESS HOW WE RUN OUR ECONOMY AND WHAT PROGRAMS WE SUPPORT. We didn't ask for your money so STFU and crawl back to the hole where you came from.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## scientien

Screambowl said:


> it is used in control engineering of electronics attached with the engine. Research is going on.



sorry they are not used, they are proposed to be used in outer space where heat transfer is due to Radiation, also Quantum cooling is very slow process and laser cooling cannot be used for larger volume or mass.


----------



## Solomon2

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Yeah then don't send your peanuts to us. You jokers have got into the habit of theorizing 'ruling class' and whatnot. IT IS NOT YOUR F*ING BUSINESS HOW WE RUN OUR ECONOMY AND WHAT PROGRAMS WE SUPPORT. We didn't ask for your money -


Yes, let's play it that way.


----------



## Arya Desa

India is soo stupid, such a dumb country I have never seen before. Instead of using the JF 17 which can carry 3.7 Gigatons across intergalactic space they make a useless GSLV. How dumb.


Also to the other person: I can see why the little chief with a mustache baked you into a pie.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Solomon2 said:


> Yes, let's play it that way.



Again...no one asked you, so shoo away. None of your business.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

@Solomon2 Do you understand the meaning of* SELF RELIANCE ??*

US was never wanted India to have her hand on Cryo tech as they feared this dual tech could be used in India's future ICBM projects.I can understand your frustration as now US realises that India have their hand on that dual use tech. 

As far as economics is concerned then I would like you to inform that ISRO has commercial arm by the name of ANTRIX and that generates decent revenues from not so luscious International market of LEO and MEO light weight satellite launching. In current fiscal year till now they have already generated the revenues in order of RS 1300 carores.Even Germany and UK are approaching ANTRIX to launch their lighter satellites.This year ISRO will launch two dedicated commercial launches.All that as we are new entrant in Commercial satellite launching market. So sorry buddy we are eating into your share of market . I can only sympathise with you as I understand your anguish.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## thesolar65

thesolar65 said:


> *Just returned from Picnic. Thanks ISRO for the good news. I could not enjoy Picnic due to Tension. So I had packed my share of Mutton Curry and Fish Fry telling my friends that I am not hungry. Now that I am feeling double hungry I will have a hearty dinner!! Thanks ISRO again!!......*



@gslv mk3 @desert warrior @timetravel @Srinivas @Ashokudu 

Arre, tum sab mein se kiska nazar lag gaya mere khane ke upper? Subah se pet kharab hai!!....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

thesolar65 said:


> @gslv mk3 @desert warrior @timetravel @Srinivas @Ashokudu
> 
> Arre, tum sab mein se kiska nazar lag gaya mere khane ke upper? Subah se pet kharab hai!!....


zyada khushi pachaa nai paaye bhai aap shayad  koi nai methi ki fanki maar lo pani k sath

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Solomon2

SwAggeR said:


> @Solomon2 Do you understand the meaning of SELF RELIANCE ??


Sure: _*North Korea.
*_
Do _you_ understand the notion of comparative advantage?



> US was never wanted India to have her hand on Cryo tech as they feared this dual tech could be used in India's future ICBM projects.I can understand your frustration as now US realises that India have their hand on that dual use tech.


You don't seem to know much about missiles or else you'd know that cryogenic tech doesn't make very practical weapons but makes very practical space launchers.



> As far as economics is concerned then I would like you to inform that ISRO has commercial arm by the name of ANTRIX and that generates decent revenues from not so luscious International market of LEO and MEO light weight satellite launching. In current fiscal year till now they have already generated the revenues in order of RS 1300 carores.Even Germany and UK are approaching ANTRIX to launch their lighter satellites.This year ISRO will launch two dedicated commercial launches.All that as we are new entrant in Commercial satellite launching market.


News to me, thanx.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alfa-Fighter

Solomon2 said:


> Yes, let's play it that way.



Didn't US teach something called maths in US schools? thats why u is saying this?

outside launch of sats cost around 500 cr + and when india launch sats it cost 200 cr+ around .... So we save 300 cr to build toilets.


and Also we take Sats business from US / European also, so that they can't build toilets in their country after few years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

@Solomon2


> Sure: North Korea.
> 
> Do you understand the notion of comparative advantage?


So, you mean French, Japanese, Chinese ,Russians challenging your monopoly in space can be compared to NK ??



> You don't seem to know much about missiles or else you'd know that cryogenic tech doesn't make very practical weapons but makes very practical space launchers



Who killed the ISRO's cryogenic engine? - Rediff.com India News


http://www.google.co.in/url?q=http:...wQFjAE&usg=AFQjCNHfNnwJeES9Z9kl2UFvQTn5CM9OvQ



> News to me, thanx.
> 13 minutes ago
> Repor



Success of cryogenic engine means good money too - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bloo

Solomon2 said:


> Sure: _*North Korea.
> *_
> Do _you_ understand the notion of comparative advantage?
> 
> You don't seem to know much about missiles or else you'd know that cryogenic tech doesn't make very practical weapons but makes very practical space launchers.
> 
> News to me, thanx.





> The Indian missile program has been of concern to the United States, which, under the terms of the Missile Technology Control Regime, imposed sanctions against the Indian Space Research Organisation (ISRO) in June 1992. In July 1993, the United States prevailed upon the Russian space agency, Glavkosmos, not to transfer cryogenic rocket engines to India (see Russia; United States, ch. 9). The ISRO decided it would develop the engine on its own by 1997 while continuing to seek purchase of modified versions of the engines from Russia.



India-Space and Nuclear Programs Reserve Forces



> The US Space Shuttle's main engines also use cryogenically-stored fuels, as do several early models of intercontinental ballistic missiles (ICBMs) used as nuclear deterrents by Russia and China.


What Is a Cryogenic Engine? (with picture)

Rocket Propulsion Elements - George P. Sutton, Oscar Biblarz - Google Books


----------



## Solomon2

Alfa-Fighter said:


> outside launch of sats cost around 500 cr + and when india launch sats it cost 200 cr+


The 500 cr+ claim is, at best, out of date. The GSLV project started 24 years ago. SpaceX was founded and developed its launchers in less than half that time, and its launchers cost less that half as much as the French or Russians or their U.S. competition.


----------



## Alfa-Fighter

Solomon2 said:


> Sure: _*North Korea.
> *_
> Do _you_ understand the notion of comparative advantage?
> 
> You don't seem to know much about missiles or else you'd know that cryogenic tech doesn't make very practical weapons but makes very practical space launchers.
> 
> News to me, thanx.



tell these things to US president which Ga-Ga telling world Cryogenic can be used for ICBM missiles. Might us 20 Years back US use this outdated technology in their Missiles. 
might they should have hire you, You are more knowledge then entire US military and US DOD .....lol


BTW , US knows Cheap indian launches can take its business away

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Solomon2 said:


> Sure: _*North Korea.
> *_
> Do _you_ understand the notion of comparative advantage?
> 
> You don't seem to know much about missiles or else you'd know that cryogenic tech doesn't make very practical weapons but makes very practical space launchers.
> 
> News to me, thanx.



And you don't know much about policy that's why you don't even know that denial of the cryo tech to India was done under MISSILE technology control regime. Obviously the fact that cryos are of limited use in missiles is irrelevant if you want to screw someone. And yet...fat chaNCE you'll let your ignorance stop you from trolling.


----------



## 45'22'

Solomon2 said:


> The 500 cr+ claim is, at best, out of date. The GSLV project started 24 years ago. SpaceX was founded and developed its launchers in less than half that time, and its launchers cost less that half as much as the French or Russians or their U.S. competition.




acc. to this article,it costs more than 100 million $

SpaceX Rocket Successfully Launches Its First Commercial Satellite - WSJ.com


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Solomon2 said:


> Sure: _*North Korea.
> *_
> Do _you_ understand the notion of comparative advantage?
> 
> You don't seem to know much about missiles or else you'd know that cryogenic tech doesn't make very practical weapons but makes very practical space launchers.
> 
> News to me, thanx.



And you don't know much about policy that's why you don't even know that denial of the cryo tech to India was done under MISSILE technology control regime. Obviously the fact that cryos are of limited use in missiles is irrelevant if you want to screw someone. And yet...fat chaNCE you'll let your ignorance stop you from trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Solomon2 said:


> You don't seem to know much about missiles or else you'd know that *cryogenic tech doesn't make very practical weapons but makes very practical space launchers*.
> 
> .



Tell that to your own government first.That argument was put forward by the US to hinder ToT from Russia ( I guess US didnt knew that we had enough expertise in solid fuel stages ? )


----------



## Alfa-Fighter

Solomon2 said:


> The 500 cr+ claim is, at best, out of date. The GSLV project started 24 years ago. SpaceX was founded and developed its launchers in less than half that time, and its launchers cost less that half as much as the French or Russians or their U.S. competition.



Oh really what is the cost of Launching 5000 Kg Sat?


----------



## gslv mk3

jarves said:


> @gslv mk3 ,please tell me,are we devloping something bigger than gslvmk3?



Well mate,there is the ULV



> ISRO Unified Launch Vehicle Update:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a table that lists possible configurations of ISRO's under development Unified Launch Vehicle.ULV has been envisaged as having a common standard core stage comprising of a semi-cryogenic stage (SC160) and a cryogenic stage (C25). Solid strapons/boosters with variable propellant loading (S12, S60, S138, S200) would be added to the launch vehicle to achieve a particular payload range. By having a standard core stage design will help in further cutting down the launch cost.





> *The Semi cryogenic engine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thrust (vacuum) - 2000 kN
> Isp (vacuum) - 3285 N-s/kg
> Chamber Pressure - 18 MPa
> Mixture Ratio - 2.65
> Thrust Throttling - 65-105 (% of nominal thrust)
> Engine gimbal - 8 degrees (in two planes)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chola warrior

Nitro said:


> yea I know every year they win anti gravity national awad, no match for them :p


Yeah like your super rickshaw movies
Chasing super bikes, cars and also using rickshaws as whatever they want


----------



## Mike_Brando

Solomon2 said:


> Arrggh. Good point.
> I admire and respect the Indians who contributed to this accomplishment, but not the people who decided "let's burn the money ourselves!" to make an "indigenous Indian" satellite launcher as an expensive token of patriotism.
> 
> 
> 
> Gentlemen, I _am_ impressed. You kept your anger and disgust at a personal level. A Pakistani would likely have gone on a bender decrying all Jews everywhere, or at least all Zionists. Well done!
> 
> I'm not hurt; my first thought was that your picture was tasteless, my second was that I'm amazed that you bothered to waste your time on it.
> 
> This _was_ nasty: the implication that the ovens my grandparents burned in were those of the Jews themselves, not the Nazis. I get enough of this Zionists-are-responsible-for-the-Holocaust drek from Pakistanis and Arabs. Though perhaps you didn't realize what you did here.


look we may have our differences or i may have got a bit angry by reading your post but that doesn't mean that i will start abusing you on the basis of your religion.we are civilized people afterall and my personal opinion is that we should keep our discussions that way only.......


----------



## Screambowl

scientien said:


> sorry they are not used, they are proposed to be used in outer space where heat transfer is due to Radiation, also Quantum cooling is very slow process and laser cooling cannot be used for larger volume or mass.



there is research going on, with the use of graphene as a new semiconductor and use of Laser.


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Solomon2 said:


> I just did a rough of the calculations. The GSLV _may_ be a bit (~3%!) cheaper than the Falcon 9 for launching _one_ satellite to GTO (though it's not at all clear if the GSLV-D5 price of Rs. 220 crore is just marginal cost or figures in development costs) but the Falcon Heavy is cheaper than the GSLV-D5 if two or more 3.5-tonne satellites are launched.
> 
> Either way, you're not talking like the Indian officials are boasting, of saving 50-70% of the launch costs.
> 
> Use SpaceX instead. As for the "payments" to foreign gov't agencies, this is probably still shared by foreign development aid; the first use of NASA spacecraft for India education & development goes back to at least 1975.




So according o your great American logic... India should not develop anything and continue to import what ever great White folks create... why can't you accept that you guys hate anyone making attempts to develop something that is indigenous... that reduces imports.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SRP

thesolar65 said:


> @gslv mk3 @desert warrior @timetravel @Srinivas @Ashokudu
> 
> Arre, tum sab mein se kiska nazar lag gaya mere khane ke upper? Subah se pet kharab hai!!....



Definitely not mine. Khusi se jyada kha liya sayad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

Solomon2 said:


> We did and still do.
> I'll take your, "I'll throw it back in your face!" attitude as an implicit admission of defeat.
> Good night.


really? never saw any outrage from faking wars to grab oil to extrajudicial killings to torture of foriegn prisoners, time to get off that high donkey my friend....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## EyelessInGaza

Solomon2 said:


> ............
> 
> Gentlemen, I _am_ impressed. You kept your anger and disgust at a personal level. A Pakistani would likely have gone on a bender decrying all Jews everywhere, or at least all Zionists. Well done!........



Personally, I support death to all juice. My anger and disgust is expressed at all juice unaccompanied by Vodka.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

AnnoyingOrange said:


> So according o your great American logic... India should not develop anything and continue to import what ever great White folks create... why can't you accept that you guys hate anyone making attempts to develop something that is indigenous... that reduces imports.



I wonder if anyone has any cost comparison of SpaceX launches vs India's launches.


----------



## gslv mk3

faithfulguy said:


> I wonder if anyone has any cost comparison of SpaceX launches vs India's launches.



Our Launch Vehicle,our money.Taiwanese need not bother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

gslv mk3 said:


> Our Launch Vehicle,our money.Taiwanese need not bother.



You misunderstood me. I'm just trying to compare the cost of launching satellites. But after doing more research, I discovered that Space X rocket that its launching tomorrow do not directly compete with this rockets from India as the Indian rocket is a light weight launch vehicle. I'm just a big fan of Elon Musk.

SpaceX also have a major launch tomorrow. I hope Indians would congratulate them if they are successful

*A lot riding on today's SpaceX launch*

SpaceX’s last launch signaled its arrival as a competitor in the market for launches of commercial satellites, which the United States has mostly lost to competitors overseas.

The company’s next launch, scheduled to lift off at 5:06 p.m. today from Cape Canaveral Air Force Station, reinforces that and has broader implications for government missions as well.

A successful third flight, this time of a Thai broadcasting satellite, would certify SpaceX’s upgraded Falcon 9 rocket as eligible to compete for launches of the Department of Defense’s national security missions and NASA’s high-value science satellites.

Now, only United Launch Alliance is certified to fly those missions on Atlas V and Delta IV rockets, but the Air Force’s Evolved Expendable Launch Vehicle (EELV) program is working to introduce competition in hopes of lowering launch costs.

“Competition for EELV launches benefits both the Air Force and the American taxpayer,” said SpaceX spokeswoman Emily Shanklin. “SpaceX greatly appreciates the Air Force’s ongoing support throughout the certification process and we look forward to providing the U.S. with highly reliable launch services for national security satellites.”

The Air Force has not yet signed off on the first two launches of Falcon 9 “version 1.1,” which at 224 feet is taller and equipped with more powerful Merlin engines, among other changes, than the rocket that launched three cargo spacecraft to the International Space Station.

Hawthorne, Calif.-based SpaceX believes both a Sept. 29 test flight from California and a Dec. 3 launch from the Cape of a communications satellite for Luxembourg-based SES met all requirements.

The latter was SpaceX’s first to deliver a commercial satellite to a geostationary orbit 22,300 miles over the equator, the same type of orbit planned for the satellite launching today for Thaicom Plc.

“We will observe the upcoming Thaicom launch and evaluate the flight data against the criteria agreed to by SpaceX,” said Maj. Eric Badger, an Air Force spokesman.

It could be months before the first three missions are evaluated and certification is achieved.

Assuming that happens in the near future, Badger said the first potential EELV-class mission that SpaceX could win would be awarded in the 2015 budget year for a planned 2017 launch.

After four years with no commercial satellite launches from Cape Canaveral, today’s mission would be the second in a month flown by SpaceX.

The Thaicom 6 satellite would be Thaicom’s third in orbit.

Weighing about 7,300 pounds at liftoff and designed to last 15 years, the spacecraft built by Orbital Sciences Corp. will provide high-definition television service to parts of Southeast Asia and Africa.

The weather forecast calls for chilly and gusty conditions, but only a 20 percent chance that clouds or strong winds could ground the rocket during a more than two-hour launch window that closes at 7:08 p.m.

http://www.floridatoday.com/article...1086/rss07/A-lot-riding-today-s-SpaceX-launch


----------



## gslv mk3

faithfulguy said:


> You misunderstood me. I'm just trying to compare the cost of launching satellites. But after doing more research, I discovered that Space X rocket that its launching tomorrow do not directly compete with this rockets from India as the Indian rocket is a light weight launch vehicle. I'm just a big fan of Elon Musk.
> 
> SpaceX also have a major launch tomorrow. I hope Indians would congratulate them if they are successful
> 
> http://www.floridatoday.com/article...1086/rss07/A-lot-riding-today-s-SpaceX-launch



Same class as GSLV mk 3


----------



## faithfulguy

gslv mk3 said:


> Same class as GSLV mk 3



But space X has launched the rocket 3 times. India still do not schedule a real launch with MKIII until 2017, isn't it?


----------



## gslv mk3

faithfulguy said:


> But space X has launched the rocket 3 times. India still do not schedule a real launch with MKIII until 2017, isn't it?



The heaviest communication satellites being built by ISRO weigh 4 tonnes,So gslv mk 3 is enough for us.Will do with Ariane till its available


----------



## rott

Haha... You guys really know how to make things exciting. This was more nail biting then it appears to be. Thanks to you guys.

Last but not the least, Congrats to you all and to India!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## karan21

Well done India. But I still believe that ISRO and Indian government lack vision for Indian space research. India should definitely join the ISS and launch a man in space as the next missions.


----------



## Contrarian

faithfulguy said:


> You misunderstood me. I'm just trying to compare the cost of launching satellites. But after doing more research, *I discovered that Space X rocket that its launching tomorrow do not directly compete with this rockets from India as the Indian rocket is a light weight launch vehicle.* I'm just a big fan of Elon Musk.


For now, Yes, they are in different weight categories.
But this was the first successful GSLV launch using Indian Cryo Engine. The carrying capability would be ramped up now as the Engine has proven to be successful.
The GSLV Mk 2 (current version) would be tested once again before they start the Mk 3 (Heavy version).

The Mk 3 would be in the same category(2016) as the Space X business.



> SpaceX also have a major launch tomorrow. I hope Indians would congratulate them if they are successful


Ofcourse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahul1563

karan21 said:


> Well done India. But I still believe that ISRO and Indian government lack vision for Indian space research. India should definitely join the ISS and launch a man in space as the next missions.


instead we should improve our iconomy first....what u think?


----------



## karan21

Rahul1563 said:


> instead we should improve our iconomy first....what u think?


Yes indeed a strong and healthy economy is must for any development.


----------



## indiatester

Rahul1563 said:


> instead we should improve our iconomy first....what u think?



What has ISRO got to do with economy. You better leave them to do what they do best. Lets leave improving the economy to policy experts in the government and the industrialists. Lets not mix things up.

If we are going this route, should I stop exercising to improve the economy?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## liall

Dont know why Solomon is butt hurt tho. Isreal is a friend US is a friend What seems to be the problem rofl And OTOH Chinese members congratulating

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itaskol

great achievement. congrat to india

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chola warrior

Someone explain me plz

Its mentioned there are 4 boosters but only 1 vikas engine to power them. Hot it is possible? so where the vikas engine to power all 4 boosters are located?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indo-guy

Solomon2 said:


> Congrats, India. You are now fifty years behind the U.S., which developed the "Centaur" hydrogen-fueled upper stage in the mid-1960s.


 

I wonder why US is keen to partner with India ....despite it being 50 years ahead it ???

Has the most hypocrite country in the world has suddenly become magnanimous ....?

Nopes ...Indian mission made landmark discovery in very first attempt ....what likes of US couldn't all those 50 years of head start siphoning trillions of dollars ....

and guess what the classic US hypocrisy showed up when NASA quietly tried to usurp the Chandrayaan mission's success ...!!!


India has mastered cryogenic technology despite technology denial , sabotage and conspiracies by CIA to forestall development of Indian cryogenic technology ....

Thanks mean minded US ...we have arrived there at our own pace and our own terms ....


Historically whether you had head start of 50 years or 500 years does not matter ...

Rome was once ahead of many contemporary civilizations ...it's arrogance , moral decay lead to ultimate self destruction ... It would be good if American empire can take lesson of Roman empire seriously ...

Frustrated, self obsessed Americans like you don't spell good future for America ... !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

Indo-guy said:


> I wonder why US is keen to partner with India ....despite it being 50 years ahead it ???


Probably because most Americans thought of India as nice people. That impression is changing, fast.



> Has the most hypocrite country in the world has suddenly become magnanimous ....?


It's the difference between what things ARE and what they are CALLED. You're far from the only person with this problem; sadly, too many afflicted are eager to embrace it.



> Rome was once ahead of many contemporary civilizations ...it's arrogance , moral decay lead to ultimate self destruction ...


Something for Indians to think about, too.



> Frustrated, self obsessed Americans like you -


Frustrated? And if I was "self-obsessed" I would scarcely bother to hang out _here,_ would I?



sandy_3126 said:


> really? never saw any outrage from faking wars to grab oil to extrajudicial killings to torture of foriegn prisoners, time to get off that high donkey my friend....


No, I think we Americans deserve to be on the high-horse. We have all those checks and balances, you see. The phony charges of wrongdoing are important to corrupt ruling classes 'round the world who know they themselves don't measure up and seek to distract their populace while they raid the till.


----------



## shuttler

The success rate is less than 50%!

Geosynchronous Satellite Launch Vehicle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## bandit

Solomon2 said:


> most





Solomon2 said:


> Probably because most Americans thought of India as nice people. That impression is changing, fast.
> I



Yeah right, you seem like another naive american caught into what your government dictates.

If nice was the criteria, Fiji and Netherlands would have been US close allies, instead we see Israel and Arabs as US allies, some nice bunch they are down there.


----------



## Indo-guy

Solomon2 said:


> Probably because most Americans thought of India as nice people. That impression is changing, fast.


We don't care ! India will chart its own course with or without US help ...
India survived and progressed despite decades of US antagonism ....



Solomon2 said:


> It's the difference between what things ARE and what they are CALLED. You're far from the only person with this problem; sadly, too many afflicted are eager to embrace it.


 
If you are ready to contest the fact that US is the most hypocrite country ...I shall pile immense misery on you ! Are you ready ??? Let me know ....

Tons and tons of material exists which proves beyond doubt the damned US hypocrisy ....

Your denial is just another manifestation of that Hypocrisy ....nothing else !!!



Solomon2 said:


> Something for Indians to think about, too.


It applies to everybody.... but India does not go around the world , policing and marauding countries like arrogant US does ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Indo-guy said:


> If you are ready to contest the fact that US is the most hypocrite country ...I shall pile immense misery on you ! Are you ready ??? Let me know ....


Knock yourself out - though out of courtesy, since we're so OT, in a separate thread.


----------



## bloo

shuttler said:


> The success rate is less than 50%!
> 
> Geosynchronous Satellite Launch Vehicle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



The success rate is 100% with the indigenous CE-7.5 replacing the Russian _KVD_-_1._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Solomon2 said:


> The 500 cr+ claim is, at best, out of date. The GSLV project started 24 years ago. SpaceX was founded and developed its launchers in less than half that time, and its launchers cost less that half as much as the French or Russians or their U.S. competition.


 
and none them have cryo engines so go away troll


----------



## Indo-guy

Solomon2 said:


> Frustrated? And if I was "self-obsessed" I would scarcely bother to hang out _here,_ would I? .


 
You keep on trolling in India threads .....perhaps you have nothing else to do in life ...or you are too frustrated with Indians especially since Devyani khobragade affairs as you have received regular mental thrashing by Indians .... !!!


You are self obsessed that's why, you have not been able to get over it ...hence the reason you keep returning to 'all and sundry' Indian threads to vent your frustration !!!


----------



## shuttler

Solomon2 said:


> Knock yourself out - though out of courtesy, since we're so OT, in a separate thread.



the time will tell!


----------



## Indo-guy

Solomon2 said:


> Knock yourself out - though out of courtesy, since we're so OT, in a separate thread.


 
I will do it very soon in a string of separate' threads' and invite you to participate !

Guess would be educational for ignoramus like you ....!!!

since you are totally unaware of black underbelly of your country's history , I shall initiate you into the darkest chapters in history of mankind that your 'damn' country has written .... !!!






Solomon2 said:


> Knock yourself out - though out of courtesy, since we're so OT, in a separate thread.


 
I just hope that you will not run away like a coward ...when the threads of Encyclopedia of US hypocrisy ...will be unleashed on PDF !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

Crunched some more numbers. I revise my opinion: at the time the decision was made, in 1990, it did indeed make financial sense for India to initiate a program to build its own heavy launchers.

However, it probably didn't make finacial sense for India to maintain the GLSV program after 2008 or so when it became clear that new Western launchers would drive the price-per-pound to GTO lower than what the GLSV could achieve.


----------



## bloo

shuttler said:


> the time will tell!



It definitely will,
meanwhile keep ur breath bated for the gslv mk3 this april.



Solomon2 said:


> new Western launchers would drive the price-per-pound to GTO lower than what the GLSV could achieve.



Do post your links, enlighten us as to how you got those numbers??


----------



## MilSpec

Solomon2 said:


> No, I think we Americans deserve to be on the high-horse. We have all those checks and balances, you see. The phony charges of wrongdoing are important to corrupt ruling classes 'round the world who know they themselves don't measure up and seek to distract their populace while they raid the till.


Checks and balances, sure if you mean checks written to the senators and bank balances of Koch bro's and Halliburton.... 
These so called phony charges are as real as they can get, and ofcourse they shouldn't be important to the common american, they are more worried about the duck dynasty and paris hilton than worrying about how their government's rape and pillage of resources around the world.....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Makardhwaj

BBC and CNN seem to have serious heartburn up in their a$$es, not reporting GSLV-D5 success,
I remember they were reporting it in bold and on home page when first launch had failed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jai_Hind

Congratz ISRO...... HAPPY TIMES AHEAD


----------



## neehar

Solomon2 said:


> Crunched some more numbers. I revise my opinion: at the time the decision was made, in 1990, it did indeed make financial sense for India to initiate a program to build its own heavy launchers.
> 
> However, it probably didn't make finacial sense for India to maintain the GLSV program after 2008 or so when it became clear that new Western launchers would drive the price-per-pound to GTO lower than what the GLSV could achieve.


we had a bad experience after independence with the world.especially during the cold war,sanctions etc..so india made a vision then to become self reliant in all fields especially in agriculture science and technology. we've done good in agriculture.there were days when people died in droughts and hardly food was sufficient and further your govt tried to arm twist our foreign policy with pl-480 program.today we have surplus food grains.we go everything you denied then right from super computers to the latest gslv..

indian space program served us well.though there were critics mentioning that india is maintaining a space program with aid money!! our space program do have a commercial value.and it is today serving the purpose of 17% of human race.thousands of lives were saved in the recent phailin cyclone only due to our space program..it serves farmerse and fishermen in our country apart from large group of civilians.recently we've seen a thread in pdf itself that a "friendly" country shared an old satellite map instead of a real time on in a war with pakistan.

we are maintaining a space program at a fraction of cost of other country.and we are getting commercial benefit.nobody knows what would happen if things get worse and become as earlier so as i said we are a mission to become self reliant and we're in correct path.it may take time..but we'll be there.


----------



## SwAggeR

Never seen @Solomon2 so aggrieved that he would have to bring in Indian toilets in discussion . Even when India bought Billion $$s worth C 17s , C 130 or Orions. It seems this time he is really pissed since their sabotage didn't fructify like few previous occasions.


----------



## SwAggeR

Makardhwaj said:


> BBC and CNN seem to have serious heartburn up in their a$$es, not reporting GSLV-D5 success,
> I remember they were reporting it in bold and on home page when first launch had failed.





Makardhwaj said:


> BBC and CNN seem to have serious heartburn up in their a$$es, not reporting GSLV-D5 success,
> I remember they were reporting it in bold and on home page when first launch had failed.





Makardhwaj said:


> BBC and CNN seem to have serious heartburn up in their a$$es, not reporting GSLV-D5 success,
> I remember they were reporting it in bold and on home page when first launch had failed.



Finally after more than 24 hours of successful launch BBC reported it BBC News - India launches cryogenic rocket

CNN stills seems to be sulking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ni8mare

Solomon2 said:


> Crunched some more numbers. I revise my opinion: at the time the decision was made, in 1990, it did indeed make financial sense for India to initiate a program to build its own heavy launchers.
> 
> However, it probably didn't make finacial sense for India to maintain the GLSV program after 2008 or so when it became clear that new Western launchers would drive the price-per-pound to GTO lower than what the GLSV could achieve.


India to soon look for contracts to launch heavy satellites: ISRO chief - Sci/Tech - DNA

For ISRO to bag commercial launch contracts, the costs are in its favour. Radhakrishnan told IANS Saturday that the country pays around* $85-90 million* or around *Rs.500* crore as launch fee for sending up a 3.5 tonne communication satellite(satellite cost extra)whereas the GSLV rocket costs around *Rs.220(less than 50%)* crore and the GSAT-14 that went up Sunday evening costs around *Rs.145 crore*.(for 2 tonne)

So explain this HoW?

"Western launchers would drive the price-per-pound to GTO lower than what the GLSV could achieve".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa

Solomon2 said:


> Um, no. You'll "master" it when you develop the ability to stop and restart the engine in space. It's a bit more tricky, take maybe a few more years of work, but important if you want to use the engine and high-energy upper stage to put payloads into temporary parking orbit, as NASA does for interplanetary and lunar missions. It also increases the margin of safety for manned missions.
> 
> Congrats, India. You are now fifty years behind the U.S., which developed the "Centaur" hydrogen-fueled upper stage in the mid-1960s.



Though i agree with the core part, but i feel the Indian "displacemnent" in terms of technology has been huge with this success.

Sometimes, its not really important to master the technology, but rather apply the technology and achieve the goals you set.

Classic Example is the RD-170 Engine ( RD-170 (rocket engine) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia )is the BEST CRYO Engine in the WORLD developed by Russians in 60/70's.. Which USA is YET to "master" and achieve by 2020 !!

*Whoops USA is 70 Years behind Russia ... Really ? .. 
Answer : If it comes to Cryo Engines , Indeed the Answer is YES !*

The Following Video Answers the Qs.... _*But Do remember Who landed on the moon ...*_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zootinali

faithfulguy said:


> I wonder if anyone has any cost comparison of SpaceX launches vs India's launches.


I read in reddit ,and I m copy pasting the comments from there.

Indian mission cost 56$million
Rocket cost 173 crore rupees = ~$28m
Satellite cost 45 crore rupees = ~$7.2m
Total mission costs 350 crore rupees = ~$56m
GSLV rockets can launch about *2500kg to GSO @ $11,200/kg*

while
Space x falcon 9 can launch* 4850kg to GSO @ $11,546/kg *,* the rocket itself cost 56million $
I* m not sure how much of it is correct , but cost/kg wise our rocket seems to be cheaper...

India successfully launched GSLV-D5, its first cryogenic engine powered launch vehicle. : worldnews
Falcon 9 | SpaceX
edit: @ni8mare post above states that our mission cost Rs 145crore (about half of what i stated before), so our is definitely cheaper..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## liall

Solomon2 said:


> Crunched some more numbers. I revise my opinion: at the time the decision was made, in 1990, it did indeed make financial sense for India to initiate a program to build its own heavy launchers.
> 
> However, it probably didn't make finacial sense for India to maintain the GLSV program after 2008 or so when it became clear that new Western launchers would drive the price-per-pound to GTO lower than what the GLSV could achieve.



China is making Cars cheaper than Japan US Korea. May be the whole world should close all their production just because China does it cheaper. Use your brain a bit please. Even if Space X does it cheaper does not mean we shouldn't even try. Space X can make profit with launches so can We. I hope it doesn't hurt your ego


----------



## Thirdfront

Solomon2 said:


> Um, no. You'll "master" it when you develop the ability to stop and restart the engine in space. It's a bit more tricky, take maybe a few more years of work, but important if you want to use the engine and high-energy upper stage to put payloads into temporary parking orbit, as NASA does for interplanetary and lunar missions. It also increases the margin of safety for manned missions.
> 
> _Congrats, India. You are now* fifty years behind the U.S*., which developed the "Centaur" hydrogen-fueled upper stage in the mid-1960s._


Wrong.


Solomon2 said:


> Crunched some more numbers. I revise my opinion: at the time the decision was made, in 1990, it did indeed make financial sense for India to initiate a program to build its own heavy launchers.
> 
> However, it probably didn't make finacial sense for India to maintain the GLSV program after 2008 or so when it became clear that new Western launchers would drive the price-per-pound to GTO lower than what the GLSV could achieve.


Better keep those numbers to yourself. The cheapest solution is you applying some burnol to your burnt @$$....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

I missed the launch on sunday and all the excitement ......


----------



## SwAggeR

Second orbit raising operation of GSAT-14 communication satellite, successfully completed today by firing Apogee Motor for 2,629 seconds.


----------



## SwAggeR

*SEQUENTIAL RECAP IN THE LAST *

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## kurup

^^^^ beautifull pictures


----------



## indiatester

SwAggeR said:


> *SEQUENTIAL RECAP IN THE LAST *


Anyone else saw the acoustic suppression system working?





Can some one with a sharp eye see the differences


----------



## Solomon2

Thirdfront said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Better keep those numbers to yourself. The cheapest solution is you applying some burnol to your burnt @$$....


When I determine I'm in error I change my mind. What do you do, sir?


----------



## indiatester

Solomon2 said:


> When I determine I'm in error I change my mind. What do you do, sir?


@Solomon2 , have you come to the determination that GSLV is cheaper than other launchers on offer?
Or are you just countering the other poster? ( Can't determine sarcasm or change of mind on web  )


----------



## Not Sure

indiatester said:


> Anyone else saw the acoustic suppression system working?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can some one with a sharp eye see the differences



Completely different pictures taken at different times. In your pic, 'Arms' of the launcher are missing, weather is cloudy, exhaust is unblocked etc. Why do you ask?


----------



## zootinali

No arms plus the bottom most part is covered in recent launch, so i can`t see the red glowing jet from thrusters if seen from front ,,... did u mean that by acoostic suppresion(i thought that means water spraying machines, i could see nothing) .. i m an idiot ,please explain


indiatester said:


> Anyone else saw the acoustic suppression system working?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can some one with a sharp eye see the differences


----------



## indiatester

Not Sure said:


> Completely different pictures taken at different times. In your pic, 'Arms' of the launcher are missing, weather is cloudy, exhaust is unblocked etc. Why do you ask?





zootinali said:


> No arms plus the bottom most part is covered in recent launch, so i can`t see the red glowing jet from thrusters if seen from front ,,... did u mean that by acoostic suppresion(i thought that means water spraying machines, i could see nothing) .. i m an idiot ,please explain


Yes it is water spraying, but I thought it was going to be used only from MK-III onwards.

I was only wondering if it saw some action in this launch too


----------



## zootinali

indiatester said:


> Yes it is water spraying, but I thought it was going to be used only from MK-III onwards.
> 
> I was only wondering if it saw some action in this launch too


 nope i guess , may be mk-III ,I guess D5 didn`t have enough oomph that needed suppression ..nevertheless an awesome launch it was

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

GSAT-14 is orbiting at 32,160 km (Perigee) by 35, 742 km Apogee with 0.6 degree inclination .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thirdfront

Solomon2 said:


> When I determine I'm in error I change my mind. What do you do, sir?


First, About being 50 years behind USA in cryogenic tech. It is a fallacy as India did not design centaur of 1960. The learning of US and Russia are already out and with public barring may be a decade of development. Also, first successful test of engine was in 2002. I mean, US wasn't behind India and China by 200 years when it started rocketry, was it? 
Second, about it being cheaper to rely on France and other countries, who are you trying to kid? Today they are trying dictate about launching rockets and tomorrow they will dictate which satellite India can launch and which we can't. Will US or any other western country launch Iran's spy sats even if they are ready to pay? Another idiotic thing is about toilets, food etc vs satellites. Why US is spending trillions on trying to land aircraft on a stupid meteorite instead of, say, help her poor with health care or reduce budget deficit (which makes more sense than stupidity of shutting govt which cost me personally more than 1000 USD?). The age where you doled a carrot and asked us to dance to your tunes are over. You need us as much as we need you. And if you don't treat us as equals, finger is the thing you are going to get. It is not like US has too many friends to lose.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kurup

bloo said:


> The success rate is 100% with the indigenous CE-7.5 replacing the Russian _KVD_-_1._



Nope . The success rate is 50% for Mk2 with CE-7.5 .


----------



## kurup

Anand Suren said:


> Someone explain me plz
> 
> Its mentioned there are 4 boosters but only 1 vikas engine to power them. Hot it is possible? so where the vikas engine to power all 4 boosters are located?



It is wrong . There are 4 boosters and each booster is powered by a Vikas engine .


----------



## bloo

kurup said:


> Nope . The success rate is 50% for Mk2 with CE-7.5 .



If I'm not wrong the CE-7.5 only completed the FAH tests last march and is used only once i.e. this Sunday, or am I?


----------



## kurup

bloo said:


> If I'm not wrong the CE-7.5 only completed the FAH tests last march and is used only once i.e. this Sunday, or am I?



Nope . GSLV D3 was the first flight of indigenous CE-7.5 engine on-board a MK2 on 15 April 2010 .

It failed due to a malfunction of Fuel Booster Turbo Pump of the Cryogenic Upper Stage .


----------



## SrNair

Solomon2 said:


> You're really not the sort of person we Americans like to have relations with, anyway. If there are a lot of Indians who decide to remain blind exploiting bigots, Americans will see India as a small loss.
> 
> Times have changed; it's America that has the moral high ground. The lefties won't come out in support of India here, as they did in the 1960s and 70s.



what are you talking about ?What can you do against India ?Nothing.You try some sanctions trick in 1998 and before .That not going to work here.US power is already waning and all world can feel that.We Indians ensure one thing ,we treat all country in good manner including USA .But if you try to insult us .then picture will be very different.
Dont try to rub salt in our wounds.It is not good for US.US leadership already know that .We take 20 years hardwork because of US .And at last we won.with nobody's help.
Your agency framed our two eminent scientists and make then suffer.We dont forget that.So US power must shelve in US hands or try against poor countries like Pakistan,Iraq etc but not try against us.If you do it ,then you must be mistaken.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

You know, when I open the papers, or read websites it is always depressing news about India. Corruption, sexual assault and people being stupid.

ISRO actually shows that an agency can be efficient. How many Indian organisations has made Indians straighten their spine with pride this year as much as ISRO.


----------



## bloo

Solomon2 said:


> You're really not the sort of person we Americans like to have relations with, anyway. If there are a lot of Indians who decide to remain blind exploiting bigots, Americans will see India as a small loss.
> 
> Times have changed; it's America that has the moral high ground. The lefties won't come out in support of India here, as they did in the 1960s and 70s.



What??
You lot DON'T have relations with us, never did and never will. U lot took Pakistan's side and failed miserably, tried to bully us and failed miserably, u r underestimating us and u will AGAIN fail miserably.
Don't take all the diplomatic BS as relations. Your president and 1st lady had to dance and prance around to get u suffering lot jobs(Boeing deal). Things will only be as clean as that or not at all.
You are right, things have changed, people now realize that America is just a fat bully and like all fat bullies the time will come when they'll be bullied and weak like they are they'll slit their wrists and die.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

sreekumar said:


> We Indians ensure one thing ,we treat all country in good manner including USA .But if you try to insult us .then picture will be very different.


The larger conflict shaping up is India's attitude towards international law. Usually a country's treaties are the highest law in the land; that's the presumption of the other signatories, anyway. However, Indian courts have declared that they need not follow such treaties. In effect, they are saying that India can sign a treaty with another country or group of countries and ignore India's obligations when this seems desirable, yet nonetheless India have the right to expect _other_ countries to obey treaties as Holy Writ.

Now the puzzling, even nonsensical Indian accusations of "American hypocrisy" become clear: India is trying to hide its own,_ indisputable_ record of hypocrisy. This appears to be the _only _explanation for India's stance on a point of consular perquisites beyond treaty requirements that involves the nation rather than a handful of individuals.



> You are right, things have changed, people now realize that America is just a fat bully and like all fat bullies -


There you go. Apparently you see plenty of "fat bullies" at home and you dislike them. Now the unjustifiable slime-ing of America gives you a chance to _displace_ (as psychologists put it) all that pent-up aggression on foreigners who in - contrast to your local bullies - won't take it out on you.

Therapeutic yes, but a poor basis for policy. Better is to realize these political and psychological frustrations in your society and work to solve them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

Ravi Nair said:


> You know, when I open the papers, or read websites it is always depressing news about India. Corruption, sexual assault and people being stupid.
> 
> ISRO actually shows that an agency can be efficient. How many Indian organisations has made Indians straighten their spine with pride this year as much as ISRO.


Which newspaper do you read?


----------



## SrNair

Solomon2 said:


> The larger conflict shaping up is India's attitude towards international law. Usually a country's treaties are the highest law in the land; that's the presumption of the other signatories, anyway. However, Indian courts have declared that they need not follow such treaties. In effect, they are saying that India can sign a treaty with another country or group of countries and ignore India's obligations when this seems desirable, yet nonetheless India have the right to expect _other_ countries to obey treaties as Holy Writ.
> 
> Now the puzzling, even nonsensical Indian accusations of "American hypocrisy" become clear: India is trying to hide its own,_ indisputable_ record of hypocrisy. This appears to be the _only _explanation for India's stance on a point of consular perquisites beyond treaty requirements that involves the nation rather than a handful of individuals.
> 
> There you go. Apparently you see plenty of "fat bullies" at home and you dislike them. Now the unjustifiable slime-ing of America gives you a chance to _displace_ (as psychologists put it) all that pent-up aggression on foreigners who in - contrast to your local bullies - won't take it out on you.
> 
> Therapeutic yes, but a poor basis for policy. Better is to realize these political and psychological frustrations in your society and work to solve them.



What are you talking about ? I only quoted how our scientists are framed and ISRO lose their 20 years only due to this technology.Now you try insult add to injury by criticising our mission.It is our money and we know how to use it.We heard this toilet talk since the establishment of ISRO.But ISRO give us so much pride and money.It will like that in future.


----------



## Solomon2

sreekumar said:


> What are you talking about ? I only quoted how our scientists are framed and ISRO lose their 20 years only due to this technology.Now you try insult add to injury by criticising our mission.It is our money and we know how to use it.We heard this toilet talk since the establishment of ISRO.But ISRO give us so much pride and money.It will like that in future.


I apologize, this comment relates to the Khobragade affair, not GSLV stuff.


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bloo

Solomon2 said:


> The larger conflict shaping up is India's attitude towards international law. Usually a country's treaties are the highest law in the land; that's the presumption of the other signatories, anyway. However, Indian courts have declared that they need not follow such treaties. In effect, they are saying that India can sign a treaty with another country or group of countries and ignore India's obligations when this seems desirable, yet nonetheless India have the right to expect _other_ countries to obey treaties as Holy Writ.
> 
> Now the puzzling, even nonsensical Indian accusations of "American hypocrisy" become clear: India is trying to hide its own,_ indisputable_ record of hypocrisy. This appears to be the _only _explanation for India's stance on a point of consular perquisites beyond treaty requirements that involves the nation rather than a handful of individuals.
> 
> There you go. Apparently you see plenty of "fat bullies" at home and you dislike them. Now the unjustifiable slime-ing of America gives you a chance to _displace_ (as psychologists put it) all that pent-up aggression on foreigners who in - contrast to your local bullies - won't take it out on you.
> 
> Therapeutic yes, but a poor basis for policy. Better is to realize these political and psychological frustrations in your society and work to solve them.



What treaty r u even talking about? There is no larger conflict, but that US meddles where it doesn't belong.

Well done Mr Sigmund 'Fraud', now you r a certified psychologist who can judge people over the internet.Fantastic.
We don't get bullies here well atleast not like in America. Most people here don't lust over something they don't have or vent over it.
And don't worry about us, my analogy of bullies came from your culture and how ur media portrays them, I only analogized bullies so that its easy for you to understand.
policy?? when did i even mention policy?Its just the cold hard truth swallow it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lil Mathew

Solomon2 said:


> I just did a rough of the calculations. The GSLV _may_ be a bit (~3%!) cheaper than the Falcon 9 for launching _one_ satellite to GTO (though it's not at all clear if the GSLV-D5 price of Rs. 220 crore is just marginal cost or figures in development costs) but the Falcon Heavy is cheaper than the GSLV-D5 if two or more 3.5-tonne satellites are launched.
> 
> Either way, you're not talking like the Indian officials are boasting, of saving 50-70% of the launch costs.
> 
> Use SpaceX instead. As for the "payments" to foreign gov't agencies, this is probably still shared by foreign development aid; the first use of NASA spacecraft for India education & development goes back to at least 1975.





Solomon2 said:


> I just did a rough of the calculations. The GSLV _may_ be a bit (~3%!) cheaper than the Falcon 9 for launching _one_ satellite to GTO (though it's not at all clear if the GSLV-D5 price of Rs. 220 crore is just marginal cost or figures in development costs) but the Falcon Heavy is cheaper than the GSLV-D5 if two or more 3.5-tonne satellites are launched.
> 
> Either way, you're not talking like the Indian officials are boasting, of saving 50-70% of the launch costs.
> 
> Use SpaceX instead. As for the "payments" to foreign gov't agencies, this is probably still shared by foreign development aid; the first use of NASA spacecraft for India education & development goes back to at least 1975.



You are just saying' i roughly calculated'.. But plz share with us how you calculated launch cost per kilogram for falcon 9... Wiki with a link showing launch cost is >$4000 per kg to LEO.. That is very much..


----------



## bandit

Solomon2 said:


> Um, no. You'll "master" it when you develop the ability to stop and restart the engine in space. It's a bit more tricky, take maybe a few more years of work, but important if you want to use the engine and high-energy upper stage to put payloads into temporary parking orbit, as NASA does for interplanetary and lunar missions. It also increases the margin of safety for manned missions.
> 
> Congrats, India. You are now *fifty years behind the U.S*., which developed the "Centaur" hydrogen-fueled upper stage in the mid-1960s.



I would never have imagined, but a jew is proud of a nazi SS members achievements!!

America is a weird place!!


----------



## Kurama

CONGRATS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! INDIA AND INDIANS ....
Sry for being late...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

GSAT-14 gets closer to final slot - The Hindu

Communications satellite GSAT-14 underwent the third and final orbit raising operation on Thursday morning, ISRO said.

After firing its onboard motor for nearly three minutes, its controllers at the ISRO Master Control Facility at Hassan unfurled its east and west antennas, meant for two-way communication, at 9.18 a.m. and 11.30 a.m. respectively. 

The spacecraft now moved in a near-circular 35,462 km x 35, 741 km orbit with an inclination of 0.25 degrees. Over the coming days it would be allowed to gradually drift until it reached its final slot over 74 degrees E longitude. The other instruments would be switched on and tested before declaring the satellite operational, the spokesman said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jarves said:


> Which newspaper do you read?


 
Daily Fail


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/421314393809231873

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## longlong

I noticed a fun comparison.

At _Chinese defence forum_,* China first moon rover "Jade Rabbit" *has *4* pages only.

*Finally!!!! India joins the Cryogenic Club-GSLV D5 Successfully launched*
At _India defence forum, _it is excited to* 49* pages already!

Funny, enjoy!


----------



## Manvantaratruti

longlong said:


> I noticed a fun comparison.
> At _Chinese defence forum_,* China first moon rover "Jade Rabbit" *has *4* pages only.
> *Finally!!!! India joins the Cryogenic Club-GSLV D5 Successfully launched*
> At _India defence forum, _it is excited to* 49* pages already!
> Funny, enjoy!



It *IS *a fun comparison.

Shows the difference between a Democracy where people take pride in the govt. and its achievements and a communist one party dictatorship where the people are indifferent and far removed from the govt.

Thank you for pointing it out to us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## longlong

Manvantaratruti said:


> It *IS *a fun comparison.
> 
> Shows the difference between a Democracy where people take pride in the govt. and its achievements and a communist one party dictatorship where the people are indifferent and far removed from the govt.
> 
> Thank you for pointing it out to us.



It's the culture difference.

Chinese (world wide, Mainland Chinese, Taiwan, Hongkongnese, Singaporean Chinese) talk less, do more;

Indian: simply contrary

What did really stop a country developing? Government and cultures.


----------



## Manvantaratruti

longlong said:


> It's the culture difference.
> 
> Chinese (world wide, Mainland Chinese, Taiwan, Hongkongnese, Singaporean Chinese) talk less, do more;
> 
> Indian: simply contrary
> 
> What did really stop a country developing? Government and cultures.



Any citizen who continuously lives in fear will naturally talk less. That pretty much explains chinese behavior and your culture. 

Indians face challenges with our chin up and do not live in fear. 

I did not get the rest of your post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

longlong said:


> It's the culture difference.
> 
> Chinese (world wide, Mainland Chinese, Taiwan, Hongkongnese, Singaporean Chinese) talk less, do more;
> 
> Indian: simply contrary
> 
> What did really stop a country developing? Government and cultures.




Who says that?

Look at their Plane. The day the copy paste Plane flies first time, It is F 22 killer or Batter than Su 35 and so on. Only exaggeration and nothing else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

HariPrasad said:


> Who says that?
> 
> Look at their Plane. The day the copy paste Plane flies first time, It is F 22 killer or Batter than Su 35 and so on. Only exaggeration and nothing else.



Exactly. I have found the chinese to be the biggest baggards in the world. 

They seem to have a strange delusion that they are not


----------



## jarves

longlong said:


> I noticed a fun comparison.
> 
> At _Chinese defence forum_,* China first moon rover "Jade Rabbit" *has *4* pages only.
> 
> *Finally!!!! India joins the Cryogenic Club-GSLV D5 Successfully launched*
> At _India defence forum, _it is excited to* 49* pages already!
> Funny, enjoy!


Go to Indian defence forum,it is not more than 3 pages.......
I wont tell you the reason why this particular thread has 49 pages,you must figure this yourself......


----------



## Shatterpoint

Congrats...


----------



## Shatterpoint

In space flight there is no such thing as failure, as every time you fail you learn and improve and hence become successful. That goes for life as well.


----------



## kurup

longlong said:


> I noticed a fun comparison.
> 
> At _Chinese defence forum_,* China first moon rover "Jade Rabbit" *has *4* pages only.
> 
> *Finally!!!! India joins the Cryogenic Club-GSLV D5 Successfully launched*
> At _India defence forum, _it is excited to* 49* pages already!
> Funny, enjoy!



Here is another fun fact for you .

Go to chinese forum and count how many troll posts were on that thread .

Then go to the Indian cryogenic thread and count the butt hurt troll posts made by our neighbors and replies given to them .

It will give you an idea why the Indian thread has *49* pages and chinese thread *4* pages .

Funny , enjoy .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jithinnam

India must specify the Jan 5 launch (and future launches) as that of GSLV Mk 2 and not just GSLV.
This is only the second flight of Mk 2, while the other 6 GSLV flights (2 Success & 4 Failures) was that of GSLV Mk 1.
ISRO must now officially announce that the failure haunted GSLV Mk 1 vehicle will no longer be used
or that it is retired and must take it forward with Mk 2. The fact that the Mk 1 and Mk 2 are not the same must be clarified.
This will also reduce the burden of failures which were actually caused by GSLV Mk 1 which used a Russian Cryo stage
and give more confidense to foreign clients to use GSLV Mk 2 after a few more succcessfull launches.


----------



## HariPrasad

GSLV D5 injected satellite in such a precision of less than 50 m is achieved in apogee or perigee.


----------



## kurup

HariPrasad said:


> GSLV D5 injected satellite in such a precision of less than 50 m is achieved in apogee or perigee.



Yaar , where is the CE-20 video ??


----------



## HariPrasad

kurup said:


> Yaar , where is the CE-20 video ??




Ok 

The name of Video is GSLV MK III. I t was my mistake. I misread it.


----------



## kurup

jithinnam said:


> India must specify the Jan 5 launch (and future launches) as that of GSLV Mk 2 and not just GSLV.
> This is only the second flight of Mk 2, while the other 6 GSLV flights (2 Success & 4 Failures) was that of GSLV Mk 1.
> ISRO must now officially announce that the failure haunted GSLV Mk 1 vehicle will no longer be used
> or that it is retired and must take it forward with Mk 2. The fact that the Mk 1 and Mk 2 are not the same must be clarified.
> This will also reduce the burden of failures which were actually caused by GSLV Mk 1 which used a Russian Cryo stage
> and give more confidense to foreign clients to use GSLV Mk 2 after a few more succcessfull launches.



Nice suggestion . I too had the same reccomendation in mind .

This will make sure that the success rate of mk2 will not be bogged down by the baggage of mk1 failures .


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Binu INDIAN

W.11 said:


> when is india launching monkeys into space


when we make a contract with you lolll


----------

